# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## snowstorm (1 Jan 2010 às 00:55)

Feliz ano novo!!
Por viseu cai água líquida do céu mas parece-me que misturada com neve já em "decomposição"... a ver o que nos reserva este ano.
Bom ANO!!!


----------



## carollinalmeida (1 Jan 2010 às 01:12)

Por Viseu o ano começa com alguma trovoada


----------



## excalibas (1 Jan 2010 às 02:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Isto virá para aqui?



Está a vir está mas parece que nos vai passar por cima...

Meia Noite:





2:30 da manhã:


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 03:58)

Acredito que irá nevar...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Por cá nevou, granizou, saraivou, trovejou e chove.

Vento também não faltou, com rajadas fortes...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

POr cá chuva moderada, com céu com algumas abertas, e acompanhada por vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

Bons dias !

BOM ANO DE 2010 A TODOS !

Por aqui a noite e passagem de ano foram de aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.1ºC e 83% HR com 3.0mm.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Jan 2010 às 13:09)

Pela Covilhã, regressa a chuva neste momento após uma manhã de aguaceiros e algum Sol, o que propiciou a formação de vários arco-íris. A neve mantém-se acima dos 1000/1100 m. A temperatura ronda os 7ºC.






P.S- Bom Ano de 2010 a todos os _fanáticos_ da meteorologia e que o novo ano satisfaça as nossas ambições neste campo (NEVE!!!!!). E, mais importante, que os fenómenos climatéricos extremos, tão do agrado de quem visita este fórum, não causem vítimas mortais, nem elevados danos materiais.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2010 às 13:09)

Serra do Alvão esta manhã, com acumulação de neve a partir dos 700/800 metros de altitude:






O tempo continua frio, com bastante vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

Boas tardes !

Hoje almoçou-se mais tarde,coisa ligeira .

Muito sol ao contrário dos últimos dias algumas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 73% HR.

Neste momento começou a cair um aguaceiro .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jan 2010 às 16:29)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes !
> 
> Hoje almoçou-se mais tarde,coisa ligeira .
> 
> ...



Boas tardes e um *FELIZ 2010* para todos!

Hoje em Castelo Branco e confirmo o aguaceiro fraco, o céu apresenta boas abertas e algum sol depois duma noite com alguma chuva. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas tardes e um *FELIZ 2010* para todos!
> 
> Hoje em Castelo Branco e confirmo o aguaceiro fraco, o céu apresenta boas abertas e algum sol depois duma noite com alguma chuva. O vento sopra fraco.



Sejas bem vindo aqui pela cidade ,não me digas que passaste o Ano Novo aqui pela zona,estava mau a noite para eventos ao ar livre,mas como era a passagem,que se lixe,era de aguentar .

Neste momento céu quase limpo,vento fraco com a temperatura a começar a descer.

Actuais 8.5ºC e 79% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.6ºC / 11.5ºC e 3.5mm


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

por santa comba a passagem de ano foi molhada, houve aguaceiros fortes, alguns de granizo e vento moderado com rajadas... 
durante o dia de hoge so choveu por volta das 10h, hora essa que tambem o vento parou, deixando o ceu pouco nublado... 
neste momento o ceu esta pouco nublado e arrefece bastante na rua... 

min: 5.6ºC
nao tenho o valor da max, o sensor nao trasmitio durante a tarde... 
actual: 8.2ºC
HR: 90%
vento: ausente
press: 1016 hPa

_________________

um feliz ano de 2010 para todos...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

Por cá a tarde foi marcada por suspensivos aguaceiros fracos a moderados, bem mais e com mais intensidade que pela manhã, com um acumulado total desde as 00h de hoje, na ordem dos 7.7mm.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado com aberta, nuvens muito negras a W e SW, vento moderado e temperatura em queda, com actual de 4.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Depois de uma máxima de 8.4 graus, a temperatura está agora nos 5ºC. Ontem nevou por aqui, mas só começou a agarrar nos carros e telhados, visto que a acumulação a sério ficou-se pelos 900msnm.


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2010 às 20:11)

Céu nublado e 4,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Sejas bem vindo aqui pela cidade ,não me digas que passaste o Ano Novo aqui pela zona,estava mau a noite para eventos ao ar livre,mas como era a passagem,que se lixe,era de aguentar .



É verdade, acabado de regressar da passagem de ano ai pela cidade, em que apenas a chuva é que não agradou muito, principalmente a molha no regresso das docas para casa. Mas sem stress.

Por aqui poucas nuvens, vento nulo, temperatura nos *6.8ºC*.

Precipitação de hoje: *9.5 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

Por cá céu maioritariamente nublado, alguma chuvisco, 89%HR e 4.2ºC.

Pressão a 1017hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

esta tudo calmo por aqui... ceu nublado sem vento com a actual de: 6.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Noite calma, vento fraco, céu nublado, 4ªc e 1018hpa.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

As últimas horas têm sido de céu limpo em noite de luar ,vento muito fraco,noite muito húmida com a estrada toda molhada parece que está a chover.
Neste momento vão chegando algumas nuvens,vento não há.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Este 1º dia do ano termina com muitas nuvens no céu, quase sem vento, e temperatura estática nos 6.7ºC.

Temperaturas hoje:

Mín. *6.4ºC*

Máx. *10.0º*C

Prec. *9.5 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

continua tudo calmo por aqui, chegaram nuvens, esta muito nublado, 
a temperatura subiu quase um grau estando agora nos 7.3ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 3,8ºC.

3,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2010 às 10:22)

Por Viseu uma calmia que até chateia: céu nublado, sem vento, bah...

Actuais 4.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Bons dias!

Finalmente uma noite sem precipitação,desde há muitos dias .

O dia nasceu com muito nevoeiro e cerrado,neste momento já levantou,mas o céu este está muito nublado,vento nulo.

Actuais 8.3ºC e 95% HR.

Miníma esta noite 5.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Chuva fraca e 4,6ºC


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

O céu cá continua muito nublado ,vento nulo.

Actuais 9.1ºC,com a pressão em alta 1021.0hpa.


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Jan 2010 às 15:39)

Em Vila Real, o dia nasceu (e continua) muito nublado; neste momento estão 8,5º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 16:15)

Boas tardes !

Hoje é daqueles dias,não chateis,que eu também não chateio .

O dia por aqui continua cinzentão,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.2ºC  máxima até ao momento e 86% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 16:40)

Por aqui já chove,mas fraca .


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Jan 2010 às 17:07)

Notas do dia: nevoeiro, chuva fraca, mas persistente, e temperatura que não descolou dos 7ºC.

De volta ao Algarve, conto com o relato dos conterrâneos aqui do fórum sobre a entrada de ar frio da próxima semana e seus efeitos pela Serra.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

boa tarde
por santa comba o dia amanheceu encoberto  sem vento... 
comecou a chover fraco por volta das 11h ate as 15... dai adiante nao choveu mais, e pos-se um leve nevoeiro... actual de 10.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

ALBIMETEO, aqui o dia também está bastante cinzento...
Interior Norte...Prepare-se...Vem ai a neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 20:03)

A chuva fraca continua,o vento já se vai sentindo de E/SE.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 0.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

Por cá chuva fraca e 4.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

resumo do dia:

ceu encoberto, com periodos de chuva fraca mas itensa, esta so caiu ainda entre as 11h e as 15h...
o vento soprou temporariamente fraco

estatisticas:

nuvens dominantes: estatus e nimbostratus
max: 11.8ºC
min: 5.7ºC
vento: esteve ausente durante a manha e temporariamente fraco de tarde com uma rajada maxima de 15.2km/h
pressao: atmosferica variou entre os 1020 e os 1015 hPa
humidade: relativa varou entre os 100% e os 85% 
precipitação: 2.4 mm

actualmente esta encoberto, sem vento e com uma actual de 9.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

Chuva fraca e 4.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro e 6,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,2ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Por aqui continua a ,sempre fraca,vento fraco de SE.

Actuais 9.0ºC e 97% HR e 1.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.1ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

Chuva fraca com neblina intensa, 4.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

esta tudo calmo por aqui... nao chove e nao ha vento... 
a emperatura subiu para os 10.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

As imagens sempre espectaculares da Serra da Estrela depois de um grande nevão (imagens da tarde de hoje, em altitudes superiores a 1100 metros)


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui chove fraco com uma temperatura de 6,4ºC. A precipitação do dia até este momento é de 2,4 mm. Mínima de 3,1ºC e máxima de 6,4ºC.

Ontem cairam 6,7 mm e, que eu visse, água-neve a meio da madrugada.

Belo nevão na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Assim se circulava este Sábado pelos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbq2uh_serra-da-estrela-02012010a_tech"]Dailymotion - Serra da Estrela 02.01.2010a - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbq2uh@@AMEPARAM@@xbq2uh[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbq2ws_serra-da-estrela-02012010b_tech"]Dailymotion - Serra da Estrela 02.01.2010b - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbq2ws@@AMEPARAM@@xbq2ws[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbq2y2_serra-da-estrela-02012010c_tech"]Dailymotion - Serra da Estrela 02.01.2010c - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbq2y2@@AMEPARAM@@xbq2y2[/ame]


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Chuva moderada por vezes forte, vento moderado e 8.2C.

30.5mm até agora, desde as 00h de hoje.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

Bons registos Gerofil 


.......................

Por aqui vai chovendo com 6,5ºC.

6,0ºC de mínima durante a noite.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Chuva com 9.6ºC, 1014hpa e 34mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2010 às 11:10)

Bons dias !

Por aqui desde as 5h que não têm parado de chover com alguma intensidade,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 97% HR e 20.5mm.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Estou de volta a Bragança, depois de duas semanas na Capital

Por aqui chove fraco, e registo 7.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 11:25)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro cerradíssimo e 8.7ºC.

35.0mm até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

Agora a chuva é mais fraca,muito nevoeiro,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 21.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2010 às 13:37)

Boas Tarde!

Por aqui *muito nevoeiro*, *sem chuva* neste momento, e *11.7ºC*.

Precipitação de apenas *12 mm*.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Pedro disse:


> Chuva fraca, nevoeiro cerradíssimo e 8.7ºC.
> 
> *35.0mm até ao momento*.



Não leves a mal, mas de certeza que esse valor de precipitação está certo?
É que Viseu, no site do IM, tem cerca de metade... e como tens sempre valores tão altos de precipitação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2010 às 15:27)

Boas tardes!

A chuva continua,nevoeiro cerrado faz com que seja quase de noite ,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 23.0mm


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 16:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não leves a mal, mas de certeza que esse valor de precipitação está certo?
> É que Viseu, no site do IM, tem cerca de metade... e como tens sempre valores tão altos de precipitação...



Isto começa a ser chato...

Sempre a duvidar! Sim, tenho a certeza, até fiz reset à estação e pluviómetro ontem, e está tudo bem...Arre, só falta duvidarem da minha existência!

Peço desculpa estar a ser tão bruto, mas já chateia...
-------------------------------

Céu nublado com o sol a espreitar, 10.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

boas 
por aqui a noite foi de alguma chuva, acompanhada de vento fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas... de dia chovei ainda só da parte da manha, desde o 12h que nao chove por estas bandas... 
o ceu continua encoberto, o sol ja esperitou muito timido por entre cirrostratus... 
estou com uma actual de 13.0ºC, sem vento e com 1012 hPa


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2010 às 16:53)

Tem sido um dia marcado pelo nevoeiro e pela chuva fraca, com o termómetro a marcar 7.5 graus neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 17:19)

Céu nublado, 1014hPa e 10.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Boas, por aqui 7,7ºC com céu nublado e algumas abertas. O dia de hoje rendeu 31,3 mm, especialmente pela noite e manhã quando choveu com bastante intensidade, foi uma surpresa.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Pedro disse:


> Isto começa a ser chato...
> 
> Sempre a duvidar! Sim, tenho a certeza, até fiz reset à estação e pluviómetro ontem, e está tudo bem...Arre, só falta duvidarem da minha existência!
> 
> ...



Estive a pensar se valeria a pena responder à letra e no tom usado na resposta à pergunta colocada... cheguei à conclusão que não, e que o assunto vai morrer aqui, pois o fórum nada ganha com isso...
Contudo, se estás chateado, talvez se te questionasses acerca dos motivos que levam vários membros do fórum a questionar esses valores, e as respostas que (não) deste a essas questões, te levassem a que não estivesses tão chateado e não te colocassem tantas vezes a mesma dúvida...
Por mim, assunto encerrado...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

Neblina nos vales, com HR99%, 10.8ºC e 1011hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

Nevoeiro bastante cerrado, 10.4ºC, 100%HR e 1012hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Boas noites!

Continua a ,muito fraquinha com nevoeiro,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 97% HR com 23.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

6,9ºC e nevoeiro denso.


Extremos de hoje:

6,0ºC / 9,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 21:13)

Por aqui o nevoeiro muito cerrado, até enjoa, não deixa a temperatura cair abaixo dos 10.4ºC!!!

Até tenho vergonha de ter uma temperatura tãoo alta...


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

ceu encoberto, aguaceiros durante a noite, de manha e de tarde nao choveu... o dia manteve-se 
muito nublado, com poucas e breves abertas de tarde... 
o vento soprou fraco na madrugada e nas primeiras horas da manhã...
da parte da tarde parou por completo... 

estatisticas: 

nuvens dominantes: estratus e numbustratus 
max: 14.5ºC
min: 9.4ºC
vento: fraco na madrugada e nas primeiras horas da manha, e praticamente
nulo de tarde com uma rajada max de 24.7 km/h... 

pressão atmosferica: variou entre os 1010 de manha e os 1013 hPa de agora (21.15)
a humidade: variou entre os 100% e os 79%
a precipitação: foi de 8.1mm
----------------------------
actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu muito nublado, com vento fraco e com uma actual de 9.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

Por aqui voltou a chuva moderada,já com algum vento.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 24.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, vento fraco sem chuva... ceu nublado com abertas... a temperatura esta estavel nos 9.4, desceu apenas umas decimas


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia

5,3ºC e chuvisco.


4,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Boas

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 6.4ºC

Tive 4.8ºC de mínima


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de chuva, nao parou de chover durante toda a manha... o vento e muito fraco, praticamente nao se nota... neste momento parou de chover a cerca de meia hora estou com 10.6ºC e com 1002 hPa de pressao...

segundo a imagem de stelite (sat24) vai haver abertas para a tarde...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Bons dias!

Mais uma madrugada e manhã com muita chuva aqui pela zona.

Neste momento não chove com o céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.3ºC,com a pressão em baixa 1003.5hpa e desde das 0h 14.0mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens sempre espectaculares da Serra da Estrela depois de um grande nevão (imagens da tarde de hoje, em altitudes superiores a 1100 metros)



Muito bom Gerofil  a 5º foto está impressionante a altitude da neve.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Mais um dia da chuva na Covilhã, com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Tem estado a nevar na Serra e até já estiveram cortados os acessos à Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

Por aqui lá vão caindo alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando,o sol já apareceu algumas vezes,o céu continua muito nublado com algumas nuvens negras,a qualquer momento pode ,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 1001.8hpa.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Boa tarde, vai chovendo fraco/moderado em Bragança o céu está encoberto e registo 5.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 17:26)

Por cá chuva fraca a moderada, com vento moderado e 8.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2010 às 17:44)

Boas, por aqui alguma chuva com uma temperatura de 5,5ºC estáveis. Mínima de 4,1ºC e máxima de 6,2ºC. A precipitação até este momento é de 8,5 mm.


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Chuva e vento fraco. 
temperatura: 7,2ºC
Precipitação:17,50 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 19:12)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de aguaceiros fracos e moderados.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 1000.8hpa e 18.0mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.0ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Dia pouco agitado, com chuva moderada a forte pela manhã, aguaceiros fracos pela tarde, com acumulado de 9.5mm desde as 00h de Hoje.

Vento esteve presente bem forte, com rajada a 41.9km/h, pressão mínima a 998hPa e temperatura máxima na ordem dos 9.5ºC.

Actuais 1000hPa, 8.2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Chuva e 6,3ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

4,5ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

Chuva fraca e 8.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Por aqui ainda choveu bem durante 2h,neste momento não chove,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

A chuva voltou novamente em força ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

segunda 04-01-2010

ceu encoberto chuva moderada, no entanto sem cair itensamente durante a manha, passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde... 
o vento soprou sempre muito fraco nestas bandas... 

estatisticas: 

nuvens dominantes: nimbustratus 
max: 11.5ºC
min: 8.5ºC
vento: muito fraco, quase inesistente... com uma rajada maxima de 8.2 km/h
pressao atmosferica variou entre os 1010 (de manha) e as 998 (actual) 
a humidade: variou entre 100 % (manha) e os 80% (actual)
a precipitação: acumulada foi de 7.9 mm
-----------------------
actualmente nao chove, o vento sopra fraco ceu nublado, com grandes abertas nesta zona... actual de 8.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Último dia de chuva.... espero!

*Resumo*






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Por aqui a continua a cair em bom ritmo ,vento moderado de SE/E.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 23.5mm


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Noite sem chuva.
Temperatura: 6,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Por aqui mais um dia aborrecido, de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva, com pouca variação de temperatura, entre a noite e o dia.

Mín. *9.6ºC*
Máx. *11.9ºC*
Prec. *10.5 mm*

E se me é permitido um desabafo, se não é para vir a tão falada e ao mesmo tempo tão incerta neve, que venham uns dias de sol para animar a malta e por tudo a arejar. Se vier as duas coisas, também está OPTIMO.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

por aqui ceu praticamente limpo, algumas nuvens altas com 8.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 08:26)

Céu parcialmente nublado por stratocumulus e nimbostratus a Sul, 6.6ºC e 90%HR.

Mínima de 6.6ºC( a cair agora).


----------



## Morakot (5 Jan 2010 às 08:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Aqui na Guarda nada nao ha neve nem chuva, esta o ceu nublado, e no estavao tremometro 4.1 graos


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 09:21)

Por cá subiu muito a temperatura, devido ao aumento de nebulosidade e humidade(?)

Actuais 1015hPa, 95%HR e 7.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

por aqui o dia veio com ceu muito nublado, com agumas abertas timimidas... 
a noite foi calma... estou com 12.4ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

6,4ºC e céu nublado.


1,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Boas tardes!

Logo pela manhã céu pouco nublado e muito nevoeiro em volta da cidade.

O céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado até ao momento,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 1005hpa.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

3,9ºC por agora.




Extremos de hoje:

1,9ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (5 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Creio que a mínima só a vai ter por volta das 00h00


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 17:26)

iceworld disse:


> Creio que a mínima só a vai ter por volta das 00h00



É bem provavel


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Dan disse:


> É bem provavel



Também me parece que a mínima vá ser atingida antes da meia noite, neste momento registo 3.4ºC a minha mínima foi até agora de 2.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

Por agora *3ºC*

A máxima foi de 7ºC, e a mínima desta manhã 1,4ºC


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

Chuvisco, nevoeiro e 3,9ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2010 às 19:13)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi de céu muito nublado com desaparecimento das nuvens ao final da tarde,neste momento céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 7.2ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

A temperatura continua a descer, agora com 3,4ºC, chuvisco, vento moderado e nevoeiro


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

por cá tarde encoberta por nuvens altas e baixas, predominantemente stratocumulus e cirrostratus.

Actuais 1007hPa, 4.8ºC e 78%HR...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Por cá acho que vou voltar ao LIDL, e reclamar pela estação, marca 5.5ºC, quando o termómetro mesmo ao lado, dá 3.8ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Por aqui vou com um festival de vento,que até assusta de W/NW,o ambiente está insuportavél lá fora ,céu limpo.

Actuais 5.8ºC e 72% HR.

Temperatura máxima de hoje 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

Acho que entro chuva no sensor...

Por cá céu limpo, vento moderado e 2.6ºC(dados oficiais 21h),(pelo sensor tenho 5.1ºC e pelo termómetro tenho 2.5ºC...)


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Céu limpo e 3,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

resumo: 

o ceu estave geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ao fim da tarde... 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde... aqui nao choveu... 

estatisticas: 
nuvens dominantes: estratus e cumulos
max: 12.8
min:7.4ºC
vento: soprou fraco durante a tarde, com uma rajada max de 11.7km/h
a humidade: variou entre os 100% (de manha) e os 70 % (actual) 
pecipitação: 0.0mm

________________________

actualmente o ceu esta pouco nublado por nuvens altas dispersas... a actual e de 4.1ºC


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Sempre o mesmo defeito.
Eu aqui também tenho o mesmo problema.
Comparei com vários termómetros e é o da LIDL que tem um erro em 2º superior (seja lá fora, seja dentro de casa). Faz a subtracção dessa diferença.



Pedro disse:


> Por cá acho que vou voltar ao LIDL, e reclamar pela estação, marca 5.5ºC, quando o termómetro mesmo ao lado, dá 3.8ºC...


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Por Vila Real o céu está limpo (depois da nebulosidade baixa do dia) e a temperatura é de 5,7º


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Temperatura baixou para os 1,7ºC


----------



## CSOF (5 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

aqui em sjp, céu encoberto com 2,8ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

Os extremos do dia 5 por aqui:

MIN:1.8ºC
MAX:6.6ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

Boas, aqui tenho 1,3ºC e céu coberto. A mínima acabou por ser de 1,3ºC registados antes das 00h, e a máxima foi de 6,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2010 às 00:35)

A mínima foi registada ao final do dia, *5.4ºC*, e é a temperatura actual.

Hoje ainda choveu fraco, mas nada que desse para registo.

A máxima ficou-se pelos *9.6ºC*.


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Jan 2010 às 00:46)

4º neste momento. Será que vamos ter novidades (brancas)... mais logo?


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

noite fria para estas bandas, estou com 3.2ºC, ceu limpo sem vento, vai haver geada por estes lados...


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura está nos 2,0ºC com céu muito nublado a N e W e apenas algumas nuvens sob a cidade. A mínima foi de apenas -0,2ºC, a nebulosidade constante toda a noite não deixou a temperatura descer mais.


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Vila Real acordou com céu limpo (que se mantém). A mínima foi de 0º e agora estão 6º. Vamos ver o que dão as próximas horas mas para já está um dia bem agradável (para quem gosta de sol).


----------



## Morakot (6 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Por aqui acordamos com -2.4 e tudo geladinho
    agora o ceu esta pouco nublado mas muito frio 
    era bom que caise alguma neve por aqui será


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a temperatura está nos *9.5ºC*, pensava que hoje não subiria tanto.

O céu está encoberto por nuvens médias.

O vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Na Covilhã, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, mas vamos lá ver se as nuvens chegam a deitar qualquer coisa... Estão 5.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu vai estando muito nublado desde de manhã,o ambiente lá fora começa a atirar para o ,o que vale é que o vento está muito fraco .

Actuais 9.2ºC e 64% de HR e 1007hpa.

A miníma foi de 3.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Por aqui já chove.

Temperatura a descer ligeiramente, *8.7ºC*.


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

Boas! De momento, céu nublado, parece a ameaçar chover. 
5º de temperatura, depois de -1º de manhã de mínima (na baixa da cidade) e 6º de máxima.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

Já se notam algumas pingas nos vidros dos carros. Se a precipitação fosse mais forte, talvez aparecesse a neve...


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Por cá a chuva deve aparecer dentro de pouco tempo, entre 30 a 45min, mais não sei se aparecerá...

Formou-se uma grande camada de geada pela manhã, como se fosse neve, mas os lagos não gelaram...

Actuais 4.7ºC, 67%HR e 1004hPa.


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

Caem as primeiras farrapas de forma tímida por aqui


----------



## *Marta* (6 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Sleet em Penamacor.
Vou-me pôr a andar daqui a nada, antes que fique pelo caminho!! E a Guarda... é sempre a Guarda!!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

spiritmind disse:


> Caem as primeiras farrapas de forma tímida por aqui



Hão-de passar a neve bem mais consistente em breve...

------------------------

Aumenta a nebulosidade a olhos vistos, e e pelo radar, ela(por agora só chuva) vem lá...


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

Finalmente alguma acção!


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Começa a cair sleet mas com mais intensidade


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

spiritmind disse:


> Começa a cair sleet mas com mais intensidade



Eh eh , já fui ver à webcam e realmente na serra são visiveis umas nuvens mais densas que qd estava em Vila Real diziam que eram " nuvens de neve"


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Idem para a de Manteigas


----------



## granizus (6 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

Excelente! Começa bem este episódio frio


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2010 às 18:00)

Por aqui chuvisca, mas com umas pingas mais grossas pelo meio.

Vento nulo.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Será que a precipitação chega a Bragança?


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

na minha viagem de regresso a casa caía neve a partir dos 800 m.
Em Loriga chuva fraca e 2,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Boas noites .

Por aqui a chuva apareceu por volta das 16h,ainda durou cerca de 1h em forma de aguaceiros.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado com ,mas fraca e gelada,vento fraco.

Actuais 5.4ºC e 90% HR e 0.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6ºC / 9.7ºC.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2010 às 19:21)

Neve fraca! Temp 2.2ºC


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 19:29)

Neva neste momento umas boas farrapas


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 19:35)




----------



## jonaslor (6 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

Neve misturada..
Passei agora na zona da portela, nevava com grande intensidade.
Apanhei neve, até À entrada de Loriga. (800m)


----------



## miguelgjm (6 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

Aqui pela anil (zona baixa da covilhã) ainda só cai agua-neve. Spiritmind que achas da possibilidade de nevar também aqui?


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Agua-neve, na zona baixa de Loriga (670m)


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

Só acho estranho que no satélite não parece muito diferente de Bragança e aqui nada...


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só acho estranho que no satélite não parece muito diferente de Bragança e aqui nada...



Aqui em Bragança o céu nem parece prometer precipitação

A minha estação marca 2.5ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

O que eu não dava por uma precipitaçãozinha aqui em Viseu. Mas nada. Tudo seco.


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 20:04)

Nevisca no Sabugal (780m)


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 20:33)

Agora neva bem


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

Neva bem no Sabugal agora! 1º...


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Infelizment já parou...Sem acumulação...


----------



## Weatherman (6 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado temperatura 3,6ºC humidade nos 90%


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

salgado disse:


> Infelizment já parou...Sem acumulação...



Já parou?
Ainda agora me telefonaram familiares que moram no Bairro dos Pinhos (Sabugal) a dizer que estava a começar a nevar e já parou. Bem foi de pouca dura.


----------



## white_wolf (6 Jan 2010 às 21:22)

oi

Alguem por ai, me pode dizer se havera possibilidade, pela vossa visão nas cartas metereologicas, se podera nevar por terras de cinfaes, por estes dias que ai vem... Tipo 6f e fim de semana. estarei por la estes dias... 

Saudações Metereologicas.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Céu nublado e 2,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 5,8ºC


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Aqui no Sabugal já contabilizei cerca de 4 aguaceiros de neve de cerca de 15 m cada às vezes com neve moderada como agora, começa a pegar um pouquinho


----------



## rodrigom (6 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Na torre deve estar a nevar bem não?


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Aguaceiro espectacular de neve com flocos bem grandes! desculpem estar a ser chato mas quem gosta de neve compreenderá...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Boas,por aqui continua a ,mas fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 4.0ºC e 1.5mm.


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

Interessante, vendo as imagens de radar, que a serra da estrela tem funcionado como barreira orográfica mas desta vez "beneficiando" a encosta virada a sudeste. Que continuem a vir as massas húmidas de sw!


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

salgado disse:


> Aguaceiro espectacular de neve com flocos bem grandes! desculpem estar a ser chato mas quem gosta de neve compreenderá...



Não é nada ser chato, pelo contrário, fico contente que haja alguém a reportar da minha terra. Ainda neva agora?


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui tenho 1,7ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens estraga-geadas. Mínima do dia de -0,2ºC e máxima de 4,6ºC.

Parabéns a quem lavou a vista hoje.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

É impressão minha ou parece haver alguma acumulação no Soito (http://soito.net/)?


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Boa noite!

*1,9ºC* neste momento

Hoje obtive a primeira mínima negativa de 2010...( e ao sexto dia o calor descansou....), com *-0,2ºC*.


A máxima ficou nos *6,9ºC*, ou seja, esteve fresco...



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## salgado (6 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Agora parou ou neva muitissimo pouco. Como está 1,5º não ha grande acumulação, o Soito estando próximo dos 900m tem mais acumulação, nos Fóios (Aldeia mais alta do concelho a cerca de 1000m deve estar espectacular, assim como na serra da malcata)


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

resumo 

ceu esteve pouco nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se encoberto no meio da tarde...
na zona onde eu moro nao choveu mas houve alguma preipitação a sul do conçelho... 
o vento esteve muito fraco durante todo o dia...

estatisticas: 
nuvens dominantes: altoestratus e numbustratus 
max: 6.4ºC
min: 0.2ºC
vento: muito fraco durante todo o dia, com uma rajada max de: 7.1 km/h
a humidade variou entre os 82% (manha) e os 87% (actual)  
a pressao: variou entre os 1010 (manha) e os 1003 hPa (actual) 
precipitação: 0.0 mm
-----------------------------

actualmente continuo com ceu encoberto 
sem vento, sem chuva e com frio... 
estou com 4.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Continua a chuva fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 3.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Noite marcada pelo nevoeiro. A estação do amigo Tó Conde marca 1,9ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui, nem chuva nem neve. Agora estão 2,7º.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Neste momento está a cair neve fraca com flocos muito pequenos, temperatura estável nos 1,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

1,9ºC e vão caindo uns flocos.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Dan disse:


> 1,9ºC e vão caindo uns flocos.



ops...deixa-me ir à varanda!
Confirmado neva na zona do Loreto...pouco
Continuam a cair 10 flocos/min...( às 0h)
Continuam a cair flocos agora de forma mais visível...(às 0h15m)


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Por aqui nada.  Resta esperar pelo passar das horas.


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui nada.  Resta esperar pelo passar das horas.



Deixa lá que o que está a cair por aqui é só para Inglês ver. Sábado deverá cair por aí o suficiente para acumular, se as previsões não se alterarem muito.

Continuam a cair os mini-flocos e a temperatura segue nos 1,4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 00:29)

Fil disse:


> Deixa lá que o que está a cair por aqui é só para Inglês ver. Sábado deverá cair por aí o suficiente para acumular, se as previsões não se alterarem muito.
> 
> Continuam a cair os mini-flocos e a temperatura segue nos 1,4ºC.



Sim realmente já me doêm os olhos de estar a olhar para o candeeiro!


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 0,9ºC.

Mínima de 0,7ºC.

Nevou um pouco durante a noite e ainda há alguma neve nas áreas mais altas aqui à volta da cidade.


----------



## godzila (7 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Por aqui ontem caiu muita chuva que foi em forma de neve no pico de cebola, serra do açor que é o ponto mais alto do distrito de Coimbra e um dos mais altos do pais com os seus 1406 metros mais metro menos metro, a neve está acumulada ai a partir dos 1000 metros no topo deve ter uma boa acumulação pena não termos uma estrada de jeito par o topo do monte se não já lá estava caído a tirar fotos


----------



## jonaslor (7 Jan 2010 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
Céu nublado.
Neve acumulada nos montes...


----------



## Serrano (7 Jan 2010 às 10:05)

No Sarzedo (micro) nevou ocasionalmente desde de ontem ao final da tarde, mas hoje de manhã apenas era visível um pouco de acumulação, nas montanhas em redor, acima dos 900-1000msnm.


----------



## Morakot (7 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

aqui pela guarda tambem nevou durante a noite mas nao houve acumolaçao de manha estavam -1.4 e estava a cair uns flocos mas coisas minimas de momento comtinua a cair alguma neve mas com bastante frio sera que esta noite vai haver neve?


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2010 às 11:03)

godzila disse:


> Por aqui ontem caiu muita chuva que foi em forma de neve no pico de cebola, serra do açor que é o ponto mais alto do distrito de Coimbra e um dos mais altos do pais com os seus 1406 metros mais metro menos metro, a neve está acumulada ai a partir dos 1000 metros no topo deve ter uma boa acumulação pena não termos uma estrada de jeito par o topo do monte se não já lá estava caído a tirar fotos



Poie é, quando há frio não há precipitação e quando há precipitação e frio não há estradas . Seja como for para Domingo está prevista festa para esses lados


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Em Manteigas também se vê a neve acumulada nos montes.


----------



## Morakot (7 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

bolas ja parou de nevar


----------



## joao paulo (7 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Neva por aqui


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2010 às 12:14)

4,2ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.

Ainda neve nos montes aqui à volta.


----------



## Morakot (7 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

ja esta outra vez a nevar mas e pouca
mas ta ca um frio
devia vir um nevao


----------



## Serrano (7 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Acabaram de ligar-me do Sarzedo a dizer que está lá a nevar, mas com flocos muito fracos, enfim, continuamos sem acumulação...


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2010 às 13:38)

Por aqui durante a madrugada ainda houve alguns períodos em que nevou com alguma intensidade e ainda acumulou nos carros, mas a temperatura positiva não ajudava muito. Neste momento tenho 4,3ºC, *34% hr* e 1005 hPa, céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima esta manhã foi de apenas 0,4ºC, mas será batida antes das 00h.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2010 às 13:45)

Boas tardes! 

Por aqui o dia até começou com céu pouco nublado, mas agora já apresenta bastantes nuvens e vento moderado de *N* com rajadas. Tendo a máxima sido de *42.5 km/h*.

Mínima de *2.1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *6.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2010 às 14:07)

godzila disse:


> Por aqui ontem caiu muita chuva que foi em forma de neve no pico de cebola, serra do açor que é o ponto mais alto do distrito de Coimbra e um dos mais altos do pais com os seus 1406 metros mais metro menos metro, a neve está acumulada ai a partir dos 1000 metros no topo deve ter uma boa acumulação pena não termos uma estrada de jeito par o topo do monte se não já lá estava caído a tirar fotos



Confirmo daqui,logo pela manhã era visivél quando ainda havia poucas nuvens,tinha uma boa camada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui já tive que pedir reforço de roupa,isto hoje está endiabrado .

Logo pela manhã céu limpo,com aumento das nuvens pelo meio da manhã estando neste momento muito nublado,vento forte NW/N.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Boa noite, 
Drante a tarde cairam alguns flocos de neve em Loriga, os  montes e devido á altitude ficaram um pouco mais brancos.


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2010 às 18:42)

Céu pouco nublado e 0,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 19:46)

Tive registo de alguma neve em Viseu durante madrugada, em Penedono minha tia disse-me que acumulou um pouco grande e não houve escola.Deixaram os putos ir aproveitar a neve.

Agora, frio de rachar, 1.7ºC, vento forte de N e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o vento já mais sossegado,de manhã fazia aquecer as orelhas .

Durante a tarde foi para limpar o céu,com o ambiente lá fora muito .

Actuais 3.9ºC e 62% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.3ºC / 7.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

Até dentro de casa está frio:8.2ºC!!!

Lá fora, céu agora um pouco menos estrelado, temperatura subiu um pouco, para os 2.0ºC, e e humidade está nos 56%HR.


----------



## jonaslor (7 Jan 2010 às 20:24)

Boa noite,
>Céu limpo
Ao meio dia começou a nevar em Loriga. Durante a tarde também cairam alguns flocos como já foi mencionado.
Sigo com 0,6ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Pedro disse:


> Até dentro de casa está frio:8.2ºC!!!
> 
> Lá fora, céu agora um pouco menos estrelado, temperatura subiu um pouco, para os 2.0ºC, e e humidade está nos 56%HR.



Liga o aquecedor se não amanhã estás congelado!


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Pedro disse:


> Até dentro de casa está frio:8.2ºC!!!
> 
> Lá fora, céu agora um pouco menos estrelado, temperatura subiu um pouco, para os 2.0ºC, e e humidade está nos 56%HR.



Pedro, 8.2ºC em casa...não sei mas deves ter cuidado com isso, ainda corres o risco de ficar doente... de noite então 

Já agora aqui na rua estão 5.8ºC subiu um pouco


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Boas, aqui tenho 0,7ºC (há hora e meia atrás estavam 0,3ºC), a máxima foi de 4,5ºC. Muito fraquinha até agora, esta "massa de ar polar", e já com fim à vista.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 3.5ºC e 1009hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Vou tentar ter mais cuidado com a temperatura em casa, mas acendeu-se agora as lareiras, e já vai em 11.2ºC.

Por cá céu limpo, 2.9ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Boas Pessoal. Bem por aqui seguimos com 2,1ºC, mas com o vento (ligeiro) está um frioooo


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

hoge o dia esteve com o ceu limpo, temporariamente muito nublado ao prencipio da tarde
tornando-se limpo para o final... o vento soprou fraco durante a noite e o prencipio d tarde... 

estatisticas: 

nuvens dominantes: estratus 
max: 8.6ºC
min: 2.1ºC
vento: fraco durante a noite e prencipio da tarde com uma rajada maxima de: 19.4 Km/h
humidade: 94% (manhã) e os 71 (actual)
a pressao: 1013 (manhã) e os 1009 (actual)
precipitação: 0.0 mm

actualmente o vento sopra fraco, ceu limpo e estou com 1.1ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Por cá o dia foi com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Agora está 1º e o vento sopra por vezes forte.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Esta manhã.







Visível a neve nas principais serras do norte do país.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

T. actual: *-0,8ºC*

T. mín: -1,0ºC

T. máx: 6,8ºC


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

O Portal dfas Estradas de portugal indica que os acessos à Torre estão cortados, temperatura de -10ºC. 
Por Loriga, céu limpo e -0,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Boas por aqui já andei no terreno negativo mas a temperatura subiu e agora está nos 0.1ºC

Veremos até onde desce a temperatura hoje


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2010 às 23:36)

Por aqui céu limpo e já há alguma geada nos carros. Agora levantou-se algum vento, o que fez subir a temperatura para os *2.6ºC*.

Por enquanto não passa de um frio normal, ainda longe de outros tempos...


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

E se ontem foi a nebulosidade a impedir a descida da temperatura durante a noite, hoje é o vento que faz com que a temperatura actual seja ainda de 0,1ºC, mesmo com -6ºC a 850 hPa. Tanta expectativa com este frio e afinal ainda vai acabar por ficar em quase nada, tanto em termos de temperatura como de neve.

Extremos do dia: -0,9ºC / 4,5ºC.

PS: Dia 27 de Dezembro, sem qualquer "ar frio polar", mínima de -3,1ºC e máxima de 2,0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Jan 2010 às 02:05)

Veremos o que o dia nos trará. Para já tenho -0,4º, céu limpo e o vento acalmou.


----------



## jonaslor (8 Jan 2010 às 08:40)

Céu limpo. Temp Minima de : -2,6ºC

Sigo com -2,2ºC.


----------



## Morakot (8 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia esta manha por aqui estavao -5.3

Estava tudo GELADINHO


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

por aqui algum vento *(24km/h)* e *-1,0ºC*, que em conjunto dão uma bela sensação de frio...


A mínima ficou nos *-2,9ºC*....


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2010 às 10:14)

O meu termómetro registou uma mínima de -0.9 graus, um valor perfeitamente normal nesta época do ano...


----------



## *Marta* (8 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

-6,8 na minha estação às 8 da manhã.
Friooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes! 

Por aqui:

*Céu limpo*
Vento fraco de NW.
Temp. *5.0ºC* 
H.R: *57%*

Mínima: *- 0.9ºC* às 08h09m


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

Boas, aqui tenho 2,5ºC e vento intenso (e irritante) de NW. Nebulosidade retida a N e W, como é da praxe. A mínima foi de uns espectaculares -2,7ºC. Na estação do IM foi de -2,5ºC e a previsão deles é de -5ºC.

Mínima nas Penhas Douradas de -7,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 5.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

Pelas 12:50h, registavam-se as seguintes temperaturas na Serra:
Penhas Douradas -2ºC
Piornos -5ºC
Torre -8ºC (chegou a marcar -11ºC cerca das 08 horas).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Boas tardes !

Pela manhã estava cá um grise ,neste momento mais suave,ao sol .

O céu está limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 7.2ºC e 44% HR.

A miníma foi de 0.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Algumas nuvens e 3,1ºC.

-2,1ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

As nuvens retidas na Sanábria.





Gelo aqui na rua esta tarde.





Por agora 1,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 17:30)

-1.6ºc de mínima por agora.

Céu parcialemnte nublado por nuvens baixas e ocasionais que aparecem de N/NW, e pouco persistentes.

Actuais 2.7ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Dan disse:


> As nuvens retidas na Sanábria.



  Boas fotos, Dan! O problema das nuvens retidas na Sanábria é um clássico, a sua elevada altitude bloqueia muito do que se aproximar do quadrante norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2010 às 19:11)

Boas noites !


A tarde foi de céu limpo e ainda continua,vento moderado.

Actuais 3.1ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## rodrigom (8 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

Pedro disse:


> -1.6ºc de mínima por agora.
> 
> Céu parcialemnte nublado por nuvens baixas e ocasionais que aparecem de N/NW, e pouco persistentes.
> 
> Actuais 2.7ºC e 57%HR.



As temperaturas que tu dizes de viseu sao sempre muito diferentes das temperaturas que vêm no site do IM.. à hora que postaste isto.. estava lá 1.5ºC 

Porquê?


----------



## carlitinhos (8 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

boa noite por aqui o meu sensorzito exterior vai marcando 2.8º menos 2 graus que ontem á mesma hora.

cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

rodrigom disse:


> As temperaturas que tu dizes de viseu sao sempre muito diferentes das temperaturas que vêm no site do IM.. à hora que postaste isto.. estava lá 1.5ºC
> 
> Porquê?



Independentemente da veracidade dos valores do Pedro, há que ter em conta que a EMA de Viseu não fica na cidade (450m de altitude), mas 5km a NE da cidade, no aerodromo que está totalmente exposto ao vento e a 620m de altitude.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Sigo com 1º e céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

O que é que se passsa com a estação de Loriga? Não actualiza à cerca de 50min.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Boas hoje aqui em Bragança está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora

Por agora -0.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Independentemente da veracidade dos valores do Pedro, há que ter em conta que a EMA de Viseu não fica na cidade (450m de altitude), mas 5km a NE da cidade, no aerodromo que está totalmente exposto ao vento e a 620m de altitude.



Por favor tenham em conta isso.Os valores estão completamente correctos: a mínima hoje foi de -1.7ºC....

Actuais 0.1ºC , 63%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## carlitinhos (8 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

bem temperatura a descer bem, ligou o turbo e em 45 minutos a marcar 1.9º ( menos 0.9º) a ver onde vai parar


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 2,5ºC e vento intenso (e irritante) de NW. Nebulosidade retida a N e W, como é da praxe. A mínima foi de uns espectaculares -2,7ºC. Na estação do IM foi de -2,5ºC e a previsão deles é de -5ºC.
> 
> Mínima nas Penhas Douradas de -7,7ºC.




Porque será que a temperatura não está a querer descer nesta estrada de ar frio aí por Bragança, será devido à nebolusidade ou ao vento Foehn?


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

rodrigom disse:


> As temperaturas que tu dizes de viseu sao sempre muito diferentes das temperaturas que vêm no site do IM.. à hora que postaste isto.. estava lá 1.5ºC
> 
> Porquê?



Isso pode acontecer. Eu tenho essa experiência aqui na zona, nestas noites de *céu limpo*, chega a existir diferenças bastante significativas em distancias de poucos km's.

Por aqui já há formação de geada nos carros, portanto mais frio do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Céu limpo, 0.2ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

-1,6º nada mau...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2010 às 21:28)

Céu limpo,com 2.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Uns certinhos 0.0ºC e 68%HR, despeço-me por hoje...


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Zoelae disse:


> Porque será que a temperatura não está a querer descer nesta estrada de ar frio aí por Bragança, será devido à nebolusidade ou ao vento Foehn?



É mais devido ao vento e à própria localização da cidade que não é muito favorecida nestas situações. Não tenho a certeza quanto ao vento Foehn. Ou o vento amaina um pouco, ou as mínimas serão completamente banais como têm sido até agora.

Neste momento tenho -1,5ºC e está assim faz já 1h, o vento continua a não dar tréguas, apesar de estar mais fraco que durante a tarde. Mínima de -2,7ºC e máxima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

*-1,7ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia:  *-2,9ºC* a *4,6ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

Céu limpo,vento fraco e .

Actuais 1.8ºC e 60% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.6ºC / 7.3ºC.


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

Foi tudo para eles...

Nada passa para nós...


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Interessante a situação nas Penhas Douradas, segundo o IM ás 22 UTc a temperatura era de -6,4ºC com um vento médio de 35km/h!
O que dá segundo a tabela de WindChill disponível no site IM, uma sensação térmica, aproximada de -15ºC!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Por aqui céu limpo, com formação de gelo/geada, *1.2ºC*. Vento fraco, na ordem dos 5 km/h de N.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín.  *- 0.9ºC*

Máx. *+ 5.7ºC*


----------



## jonaslor (9 Jan 2010 às 00:50)

Sigo com -1,9ºC.
Céu limpo.


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 01:12)

Boas! 
Aqui pelas termas do Gerês estou com 1,1º. Amanhã instalo-me em Montalegre à espera da nevada de Domingo


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2010 às 01:20)

Aqui por Bragança registo -2.4ºC

Maldito vento


----------



## caramulo (9 Jan 2010 às 02:04)

Não me lembro de uma temperatura assim... Estão -5ºc!!!


----------



## rochas (9 Jan 2010 às 02:20)

Boas a todos 

Aqui por Oleiros - CB estão - 3ºC 


cumps


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2010 às 03:39)

Além da temperatura ter estancado quase 4h em -2,3ºC/-2,6ºC devido ao irritante vento, agora deu-lhe para subir e já vai em -1,8ºC.  Que fiasco...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 08:32)

Por cá a mínima até ao momento foi de -2.6ºC!!!

Céu limpo, muita gedaa e muito gelo nas estradas, -1.9ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

O dia acordou com céu limpo. Às 7 horas estavam 2,6º.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Que subida horrível a da temperatura...

Actuais -0.8ºC e 74%HR, ainda com forte persistência de gelo e muita geada.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia

O vento e o foehn provocado pelas nuvens nas montanhas a norte apenas permitiram uma mínima de -2,1ºC.

-0,3ºC por agora.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2010 às 09:42)

VILA REAL disse:


> O dia acordou com céu limpo. Às 7 horas estavam 2,6º.



Quero dizer, estavam -2,6º.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 10:13)

Fil disse:


> Além da temperatura ter estancado quase 4h em -2,3ºC/-2,6ºC devido ao irritante vento, agora deu-lhe para subir e já vai em -1,8ºC.  Que fiasco...



Não podem ser sempre os reis do frio...
Desta vez fugiu para a zona da Guarda e Litoral Norte...
Mas não se ralem que o melhor da festa, está guardado para Bragança, a neve...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 10:28)

Por cá estão -0.1ºC, 73%HR.

O sol brilha já algo alto no céu, derretendo a muito custo a geada e o gelo, bem forte; não querem derreter(ainda bem...).


----------



## jonaslor (9 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Ceu limpo. Minima de : -2,4ºC
Sigo com 0,5ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2010 às 11:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não podem ser sempre os reis do frio...
> Desta vez fugiu para a zona da Guarda e Litoral Norte...
> Mas não se ralem que o melhor da festa, está guardado para Bragança, a neve...



Eu só pedia uma mínimas decentes para uma situação destas. A ver se amanhã compensa estas mínimas banais com uma máxima negativa. 

Variação da temperatura nas últimas 12h:





Neste momento 0,4ºC. Mínima de -2,6ºC às 00:48.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

Muito gelo e muita geada, com uma temperatura actual de 1.6 graus. A mínima ficou-se por -2.9ºC, um pouco mais alto do que eu esperava, talvez influenciada por algum vento que soprou durante a noite.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Céu parcialmente nublado, 1.9ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2010 às 12:36)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco de NNO.
Temp. *5.6ºC*

A esta hora ainda há restos de geada à sombra.

Mín. de *- 2.8ºC* às 07:45.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

Boa tarde

A mínima aqui em Bragança foi estragada pelo vento moderado

Mas apesar de tudo ainda consegui uma mínima de -3.0ºC, por agora o céu está limpo e estão 2.4ºC

O mesmo vento que não deixou a temperatura descer não a vai deixar subir muito hoje


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Céu parcialmente nublado, oscilação entre 3.7ºC e 4.4ºC, 50%HR e vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

boa tarde
ontem nao pude vir ao forum mas deixo os extremos de onte sexta feira: 

ceu limpo muita geada e com uma minima de -2.6ºC e max de 6.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

estou em gouveia, o dia veio com ceu limpo, muita geada que se mantem nas zonas abrigadas, houve um estrago, rebentou uma torneira... neste momento o ceu esta pouco nublado... 
a minima aqui foi de -3.6ºC, 
nao sei a temperatura actual, esquecime do sensor ao sol... 
marca 28.6ºC (que saudades)


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 14:41)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e stratocumulus, 3.9ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

O céu começou a nublar por volta do meio dia e têm aparecido cada vez mais nuvens. A temperatura é de 5º.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado, cada vez mais encoberto, 4.1ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

Depois de uma máxima de 5.4 graus, a temperatura está agora em 4ºC. Começam a surgir algumas nuvens no horizonte, nomeadamente, do lado das Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2010 às 16:37)

Por aqui a temperatura já começa a descer.

Céu ainda pouco nublado (nuvens altas).
Temp. *5.2ºC* e HR de *55%*.

------------------

Faz hoje um ano que registei a *mínima de 2009* (*-4.1ºC*) e uma máxima de *8.2ºC* e ainda tive neve fraca à noite.

Foi um dia com história, e hoje? 

Mínima de *-2.8ºC*, máxima de *6.2ºC* e ....


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2010 às 16:41)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 1,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje: -2,1ºC / 2,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2010 às 16:53)

Boas tardes !


Céu limpo todo o dia,neste momento vai aparecendo nuvens altas no horizonte,vento fraco todo dia.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 46% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.1 / 8.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bem,com 5.0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

Neste momento registo 1,5ºC. Espero que a neve não venha mais cedo (apesar das imagens satélite) e me retenha no Marão no regresso de Vila do Conde. Vou fazer-me à estrada agora.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança já estou com 0.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança já estou com 0.5ºC o céu ainda está practicamente limpo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Boa tarde a todos!
Aqui por Viseu depois de uma máxima de 4.1ºC, registo neste momento 1.3ºC e algumas nuvens. Será que é desta que a neve vem? Vamos ter fé!


----------



## jonaslor (9 Jan 2010 às 18:22)

Boa noite,
Duarante a tarde começaram a aparecer nuvens.
Agora o céu já está nublado, em que os montes da serra já não se conseguem ver, o que significa que as nuvens estão a baixar.
Sigo com -0,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 18:54)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 4.4ºC, muito idêntica à oficial, assim como a temperatura actual...

Actuais 1.5ºC, 62%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 3.3ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Por Viseu: 0.9ºC 
Vento Fraco e céu parcialmente estrelado!

Máxima do dia: 4.9ºC


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 20:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Aqui por Viseu depois de uma máxima de 4.1ºC, registo neste momento 1.3ºC e algumas nuvens. Será que é desta que a neve vem? Vamos ter fé!



Olá!
Pelas 16h, aqui perto do Retail Park tinha 5,5ºc e agora registo 0,0ºC o céu parece-me ter algumas nuvens mas parece que existe uma humidade no ar que não facilita a visibilidade.


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

Boas,
Aqui em Montalegre estou actualmente com -1,9º e vê-se desde o fim da tarde uma promissora massa nebulosa a Oeste


----------



## bejacorreia (9 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

Em Mangualde, temperatura do ar com -1.0ºC
Céu limpo, mas começam aparecer algumas nuvens...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

Ainda 0.9ºC, 67%Hr e uma estranha neblina que dificulta a visibilidade...


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

Meus caros amigos, caso já fosse Carnaval (no entanto até lá outros virão)diria que amanhã seria Domingo gordo.... fantástico ao que transfigura!
Divirtam-se por aí, cuidado com as estradas e enviem fotos para que o resto de Portugal tenha o prazer de disfrutar


----------



## caramulo (9 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Por aqui sigo com -3ºc... à tarde na observação de superfície o IM marcava no Caramulo, 7,3ºc, quando estava 1ºc... Normalmente eles têm sempre temperaturas muito superiores... Alguém sabe porque???


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

caramulo disse:


> Por aqui sigo com -3ºc... à tarde na observação de superfície o IM marcava no Caramulo, 7,3ºc, quando estava 1ºc... Normalmente eles têm sempre temperaturas muito superiores... Alguém sabe porque???



Eventualmente o Radiation Shield da estação pode estar com problemas... incidindo o Sol no termómetro, a temperatura dispara...
Creio que Mogadouro teve o mesmo problema há pouco tempo...


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

Por aqui finalmente o vento nos deixa sossegados... e a temperatura baixou aos *-3,0ºC* estabelecendo a mínima do dia até agora.


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá!
> Pelas 16h, aqui perto do Retail Park tinha 5,5ºc e agora registo 0,0ºC o céu parece-me ter algumas nuvens mas parece que existe uma humidade no ar que não facilita a visibilidade.



Eu estou mesmo na cidade.
Já cheguei aos -0.2ºC, mas agora subiu um pouco e registo 0.1ºC. També notei algumas nuvens e neblina que dificulta ver o céu. Será que é amanhã? Já estou tão habituada a desilusões que...


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

Em Viseu estou com cerca de -0.4ºC e a descer!
Penso que a espécie de nevoeiro que se observa é devido às queimadas que se realizaram aqui nos terrenos agrícolas em redor da cidade, pois cheira um pouco a fumo, e durante a tarde, aqui na minha rua estava um fumo insuportável.


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Boas,
Aqui por Montalegre (1050m) vamos com -2,9 e os meus filhos e eu esperamos não poder voltar a Lisboa amanhã à noite


----------



## salgado (9 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Aqui no Sabugal estamos com -5ºc e havia bastante neve acumulada acima dos 1000m hoje à tarde...


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

Por aqui vamos nos *-3,5ºC*  mas já esteve em -3,7ºC...  por agora já é a noite mais fria do mês!


Extremos do dia na minha estação:  *-3,7ºC  /  4,7ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 2.0ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 23:50)

Em Montalegra continua a descer (agora - 4,7º). Pelo que vejo da janela existe uma barra de núvens para sudoeste, mas que parece estar no mesmo sítio, inamovível, há 2 ou 3 horas


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

Por aqui está a agradável temperatura de -3,3º...nada mau!


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Confirmem o que eu estou a ver no site do IM. A temperatura em viseu está a subir? estão 0,5ºC à bocado estava negativo...


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Acabei por registar um novo valor mínimo antes das 24h.


Extremos do dia 9:

-3,5ºC / 2,7ºC

Por agora -3,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2010 às 00:26)

A temperatura teve uma rápida descida, mas agora estabilizou em -0.5ºC, com um céu estrelado.


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2010 às 00:29)

Boa noite.

Noite gelada, registo agora -4.6ºC.

Venham as nuvens


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 00:34)

snowstorm disse:


> Confirmem o que eu estou a ver no site do IM. A temperatura em viseu está a subir? estão 0,5ºC à bocado estava negativo...



Confirmo, confirmo.  
Já registei -0.2ºC e agora registo 0.9ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Confirmo, confirmo.
> Já registei -0.2ºC e agora registo 0.9ºC.



calma...em Viseu vão ver neve de certeza...


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Confirmo, confirmo.
> Já registei -0.2ºC e agora registo 0.9ºC.



Esta relacionado com o vento. Estão com o valor mais alto de vento das EMA.
Não desanimem que ela já volta a descer quanto o vento acalmar.


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

-5.1ºC


----------



## rochas (10 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

Boas, 

Por aqui -3ºc 


cumps


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2010 às 01:08)

-6.2ºC


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:14)

boas, já não vinha aqui à algum tempo, embora continue a seguir sempre que posso.

vim passar o fds à guarda e aqui também está engraçado....

tudo gelado (até tinha gelo na sala )

o meu termómetro marca -5,1ºC (embora a estação do IM marque -2,9ºC às 00h00). talvez por a minha casa ficar fora da cidade, embora a uma altitude muito semelhante.

vamos ver se dá para tirar uma fotos (espero que o nevão dê entre 10 a 20 cm para estas bandas)


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

ppereira disse:


> boas, já não vinha aqui à algum tempo, embora continue a seguir sempre que posso.
> 
> vim passar o fds à guarda e aqui também está engraçado....
> 
> ...



gelo na sala...não é muito normal...tem telhado a casa?


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Epa, gelo é realmente um caso preocupante, mas a titulo de exemplo, tenho um quarto super frio, virado a norte, abrigado, e que este noite registou de temperatura interior uns fantásticos 4º


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 01:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Hoje não é noite para dormir... espero ver neve pela primeira vez aqui este ano... 
Começa a entrar no país a nebulosidade... Pelo que tive a observar nos modelos, embora extremamente amador, penso que começara a nevar por volta das 7 aqui na Zona de Viseu... O que dizem os mais experientes???


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 01:28)

Eu tenho -4,8. A sensação térmica não é nada agradável, mas espero que 2.ª feira seja mais um dia de ir à Protecção Civil buscar a justificação de falta ao trabalho!!


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2010 às 01:32)

Seria interessante termos dados de Montalegre. Parece estar a caminho de um registo interessante. Seguiam com -7.1ºC às 00h UTC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 01:38)

Bem por aqui a temperatura de *1.5ºC* não anima muito, também as esperanças de ver algo branco não são muito altas.

No céu ainda se vêm as estrelas, algumas um pouco "desfocadas", penso que será alguma nebulosidade alta já presente.

Vento fraco de E.


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2010 às 01:48)

-6.6ºC.

Realmente incríveis as mínimas que se permitem por Bragança quando o vento pára.


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Bgc disse:


> Seria interessante termos dados de Montalegre. Parece estar a caminho de um registo interessante. Seguiam com -7.1ºC às 00h UTC.



sim, realmente, -7 às 00h00, ainda chega aos -10 até às 07h00.

por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos -5.

já dentro de casa finalmente livrei-me do gelo nas portas e janelas, mas foi preciso por o aquecimento ligado do máximo.....

penso que no interior até às 09h00 não deve haver grandes novidades a não ser o gelo e temp simpáticas


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 02:00)

Agora registo -1ºc.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 02:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> calma...em Viseu vão ver neve de certeza...



Oxalá tenhas razão. Já vou nos 1.5ºC. Já estou habituada a ver neve pela tv em muitos sítios aqui próximos e aqui nada (moro mesmo na cidade). Mas claro, espero que estejas certo ( e saberás disto muito mais do que eu).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

iceworld disse:


> Esta relacionado com o vento. Estão com o valor mais alto de vento das EMA.
> Não desanimem que ela já volta a descer quanto o vento acalmar.



Obrigada pelo esclarecimento.. Sou uma leiga, mas interessada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 02:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*



caramulo disse:


> Hoje não é noite para dormir... espero ver neve pela primeira vez aqui este ano...
> Começa a entrar no país a nebulosidade... Pelo que tive a observar nos modelos, embora extremamente amador, penso que começara a nevar por volta das 7 aqui na Zona de Viseu... O que dizem os mais experientes???



Na cidade também? Estou à espera dela mas a temperatura tem estado a subir (vou nos 1,5ºC) e por isso estou algo desiludida.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 02:13)

Sigo agora com -3ºc... A que horas acham que vai começar a nevar aqui pela zona de Viseu... Eu aponto 7 da manha...


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 04:01)

Boas pessoal 

Por aqui estão uns agradáveis -4.1ºC sou o membro de Bragança com a temperatura mais alta a esta hora


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 06:02)

Temperaturas muito baixas no interior norte e centro.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 06:12)

AnDré disse:


> Temperaturas muito baixas no interior norte e centro.



Aí no Caramulo marca 0,5 ºc, mas estão -2ºc... Nessa Observação do IM aparece sempre uns quantos graus a mais. Na parte da tarde marcava no IM 7,3ºc, quando estava 0.3ºc...
Incompetência como sempre!


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 06:59)

Bom dia. Por aqui já caem alguns flocos de neve, puxados a vento.
Começa bem...


----------



## FJC (10 Jan 2010 às 07:15)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html

Na Covilhã parece que já neva.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 07:15)

Bom dia por aqui já neva


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 07:17)

Boa Spiritmind !!!Já estou a acompanhar...


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 07:21)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Bom dia por aqui já neva
> 
> Boa !!!Já estou a acompanhar...



Portalegre? Já???

Parabéns à malta da S. da Estrela!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

actioman disse:


> Portalegre? Já???
> 
> Parabéns à malta da S. da Estrela!



Por cá nada !!! Estou com medo que se faça dia e a subida das temperaturas anulem por completo esta espectativa.No entanto ser não fôr cá, há-se ser em S.Mamede. Vou informando


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 07:26)

Em Manteigas, nada também !!! Estranho !!!
Spiritmind...agora cai bem !!!


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 07:46)

Ja está a ficar tudo branco


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 07:48)

começou a nevar aqui um bocadinho  é muito pouco mas neva..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 07:53)

Pela webcam, parece que neva e Manteigas. Tou a tentar ver as câmaras do IP4 !!!


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 07:54)

Bom dia!
Como 1º post venho comunicar que em Seia ainda não neva


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 07:55)

agora está a  nevar bem! ja está a começar a deixar os telhados brancos.. um bocadinho


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 07:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, céu nublado, temperatura nos 2.4 C.

Vamos lá o que o dia me reserva. Gostava de dar noticias brancas brevemente.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 07:57)

Para o Norte e Centro está a ser uma surpresa a entrada tão cedo da precipitação, só era apontada pelo GFS pelas 12h.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 08:03)

actioman disse:


> Para o Norte e Centro está a ser uma surpresa a entrada tão cedo da precipitação, só era apontada pelo GFS pelas 12h.



é verdade neste momento a covilhã já esta vestida de branco


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Jan 2010 às 08:04)

bom dia

ao contrario da Covilhã por aqui Fundão apenas agora começa a nevar "ainda timida" o sensor marca 0,6º.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:04)

Por aqui 2.3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

rodrigom disse:


> agora está a  nevar bem! ja está a começar a deixar os telhados brancos.. um bocadinho



Havia uma webcam de Viseu.Alguém me pode dar o link?


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

spiritmind disse:


> é verdade neste momento a covilhã já esta vestida de branco



Qual cota com acumulação Spiritmind? Estará igualmente a nevar na zona baixa da tua cidade?


----------



## Sirilo (10 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

actioman disse:


> Qual cota com acumulação Spiritmind? Estará igualmente a nevar na zona baixa da tua cidade?



Sim, na zona baixa também, e com acumulação.

Em Vale Formoso, a 523 m de altitude também nevava.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 08:09)

Não demorou. Já ca chegou, embora fraca.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 08:09)

actioman disse:


> Qual cota com acumulação Spiritmind? Estará igualmente a nevar na zona baixa da tua cidade?



A cota neste momento esta na ordem dos 300/400m estou com -2ºc


----------



## Sirilo (10 Jan 2010 às 08:15)

Estou a ficar eufórica. Está a ficar tudo branquinho!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 08:18)

Em Manteigas está espectacular também: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 08:20)

Em Mangualde até esta hora, ainda não existe sinal de neve!
Vamos aguardar, estou confiante


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 08:21)

Seia continua sem nenhum floco a 550mts


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 08:23)

Em Viseu, pequenos flocos de neve caem do céu!
T: 1.1ºC


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 08:26)

Começam a cair os primeiros flocos de forma tímida 

Como o piso está seco, visto que alguns dias que não chove, podemos ter aqui um cenário bastante agradável.
Esperar que comece e a nevar com intensidade e durante o dia todo de preferência


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

jPdF disse:


> Em Viseu, pequenos flocos de neve caem do céu!
> T: 1.1ºC



A sério?
Estou na cidade e não vi nada!
Começo a achar que onde eu estiver, nicles!


----------



## RubenDavid (10 Jan 2010 às 08:31)

Em Sao Pedro do Sul caem alguns flocos muito pequenos. começou agora a aumentar a intensidade :> tou tao feliz, pareço um puto a abrir um presente de natal! Bom dia a todos :'D


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 08:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério?
> Estou na cidade e não vi nada!
> Começo a achar que onde eu estiver, nicles!



Só se faltar a precipitação é que não verá nada. Porque a sul e a cotas inferiores há registo de neve.


----------



## mMateus (10 Jan 2010 às 08:35)

Em Oleiros também já caem os primeiros flocos ...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:36)

Afinal também já vi uns flocos. Mas quase tive de ir buscar a lupa.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 08:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério?
> Estou na cidade e não vi nada!
> Começo a achar que onde eu estiver, nicles!



Eram minúsculos...embora la pelo meio viessem uns maiores...
Agora já acalmou um pouco... não contava com estes flocos agora... mas também são bem vindos...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

ac_cernax disse:


> Só se faltar a precipitação é que não verá nada. Porque a sul e a cotas inferiores há registo de neve.



Já vi uns flocos muito pequeninos. Mas acho que por enquanto o problema é mesmo falta de precipitação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:39)

jPdF disse:


> Eram minúsculos...embora la pelo meio viessem uns maiores...
> Agora já acalmou um pouco... não contava com estes flocos agora... mas também são bem vindos...



Eu já estava a ficar desiludida. É que Marzovelos é aqui mesmo ao pé e eu não via nada. Falta precipitação, não é? Achas que vem mais?


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 08:41)

Seia continua sem neve.

Webcam online aqui:

http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 08:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu já estava a ficar desiludida. É que Marzovelos é aqui mesmo ao pé e eu não via nada. Falta precipitação, não é? Achas que vem mais?



Sim, neve é o que não vai faltar hoje no interior norte e centro... Mais 2 horas e a frente entra e aí  penso que podemos ate contar com uma ligeira acumulação...


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 08:44)

Em Mangualde a neve parou agora!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

jPdF disse:


> Sim, neve é o que não vai faltar hoje no interior norte e centro... Mais 2 horas e a frente entra e aí  penso que podemos ate contar com uma ligeira acumulação...



Como no ano passado? No ano passado deu para tirar umas belas fotos!   Se fosse igual já não me queixava.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Havia uma webcam de Viseu.Alguém me pode dar o link?



Link das web cams de Viseu:
http://www.rci.pt/webcam/webcam.htm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

bejacorreia disse:


> Em Mangualde a neve parou agora!



Aqui também.
Acho (sou do mais leiga que pode haver) que há falta de precipitação.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

Caem flocos de neve.  Ja começa a juntar. Não estou a gostar é nada do vento.
Espero bem que o vento não a leve..


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 08:50)

Por aqui parou momentaneamente de nevar, já existe acumulação penso que a precipitação mais forte será ao fim da manhã.

-1.3ºc


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 08:50)

Calma pessoal a festa a sério deve começar a meio da manhã!
Por aqui -4,7º, tudo tranquilo a aguardar, céu nublado, mas penso que deve estar nublado à pouco tempo, uma vez que olhando para Espanha aínda se via o céu!


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 08:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui também.
> Acho (sou do mais leiga que pode haver) que há falta de precipitação.



Realmente a falta de precipitação pode ser preocupante, eu também não sou muito entendido nestas matérias 

Vamos aguardar e ter confiança, eles (IM) estão a prever neve, portanto, é uma questão de tempo


----------



## Peixoto (10 Jan 2010 às 08:55)

Bom dia a todos.
Parece que o pessoal de Viseu está hoje aqui em força.
A expectativa é grande para este domingo.
Caso a precipitação aumente a queda de neve está garantida, sobretudo para a zona norte de Viseu. Quem quiser vê-la com força é só ir para os lados de Castro Daire. A serra do Montemuro vai ficar linda...
Por enquanto, comecámos o dia com uns farrapos e agora há que esperar pelo aumento da precipitação.
Disfrutem da neve...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 08:59)

Deixo para já estes dois registos:


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 09:02)

Continua a cair bem...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

bejacorreia disse:


> Realmente a falta de precipitação pode ser preocupante, eu também não sou muito entendido nestas matérias
> 
> Vamos aguardar e ter confiança, eles (IM) estão a prever neve, portanto, é uma questão de tempo



Espero bem que sim. É que enquanto a precipitação não chega, a temperatura vai subindo...


----------



## Pedarda (10 Jan 2010 às 09:05)

Na Guarda neva desde as 7h. Temperatura (parte baixa da cidade): -2ºC.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Fui acordada por um filho eufórico ... _está a nevar!.._.

Fiquei admirada, pois só era prevista para depois do meio dia. Realmente a neve que está a cair pega toda. O solo está muito seco. Espero que a temperatura não desça e venha mais. Apesar da euforia e da frequência nestas ultimas semanas, ainda não caiu um nevão na Guarda que me surpreendesse pela acumulação. À moda antiga, se é que me entendem. 

Depositava muitas esperanças para o dia de hoje, vamos ver o que o desenrolar das horas nos traz.

Até já.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Jan 2010 às 09:07)

Na vila de Castro Daire caem alguns flocos muito dispersos e fracos... 
Aguardo o resto do dia com espectativa!


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 09:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Espero bem que sim. É que enquanto a precipitação não chega, a temperatura vai subindo...



A temperatura ainda poderá subir um pouco, mas depois irá descer novamente!
Apesar de serem situações diferentes, se não estou em erro o ano passado das vezes em que nevou por aqui, a queda de neve começou a meio do dia, por volta das 13 e 14h e com temperaturas positivas...


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:08)

Cai neve neste momento em Seia

http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

jPdF disse:


> A temperatura ainda poderá subir um pouco, mas depois irá descer novamente!
> Apesar de serem situações diferentes, se não estou em erro o ano passado das vezes em que nevou por aqui, a queda de neve começou a meio do dia, por volta das 13 e 14h e com temperaturas positivas...



Não tenho a certeza relativamente à temperatura apesar de ter a sensação que eram positivas, mas foi certamente da parte de tarde.


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2010 às 09:12)

e cai neve aqui em pampilhosa da sera mas em pouca quantidade será que vamos ter alguma coisa de em grande??


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 09:14)

As temperaturas no dia 9/1 do ano passados, por observações hora a hora, que fui fazendo, apenas chegou aos 3.5º, por volta das 3:20 da tarde, hora a que começou a nevar...

Agora, ainda nã vi nevar hoje, mas já vi que nevou.Pelo radar ela vem lá mais forte, só por volta das 12/13h, ok?

Actuais 1.3ºC, 63%HR e 1012hPa.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

Manteigas, mais uma vez a beneficiar com o vento de leste:








Também já há neve em Trancoso:


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Espero bem que sim. É que enquanto a precipitação não chega, a temperatura vai subindo...



Penso que a precipitação só deverá vir mais tarde, pelo menos é o que estão prever os especialistas da matéria


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Por cá neva fraco, com 0.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -4,1ºC.


Mínima de -6,6ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

Por aqui volta a nevar com alguma intensidade


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

A Covilhã já vai ficando branquinha...(http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-actuais)






...embora o grosso da precipitação ainda vá a caminho. Se ao menos por aí houvesse tanta precipitação como, a esta hora, aqui no Algarve.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

Bom dia e parabéns aos contemplados!!!  

Por aqui segue o frio, *-3,7ºC* de temperatura com o céu encoberto.


A mínima finalmente desceu a valores decentes com *-6,6ºC* ao inicio da manhã.


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

Agora neva com mais intensidade.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Não sei se aconteceu a alguém, mas perdi a ligação por alguns minutos 

Aqui na Guarda parou de nevar, céu muito nublado, não sei a temperatura, cerca de 2 mm acumulados (nada de especial).

As minhas felicitações para aqueles, que em quotas mais baixas estão a ver neve, nomeadamente no alentejo e litoral norte. 

Vamos continuar a acompanhar.


----------



## flavioc (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Aqui no concelho de Viseu nevou há bocado e já existe um fino manto branco. Venha de lá mais precipitação


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

No Sarzedo estamos com 1cm de neve em todas as superfícies, numa altura em que volta a nevar com maior intensidade. O termómetro marca -0.5ºC.


----------



## joaoj (10 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Por aqui esta a começar a nevar...


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Tenho informações que está também a nevar em Sobreira Formosa - Proença a nova (350 metros) com 1ºC!
Grandes flocos e já com ligeira acumulação em terras lavradas!


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Em Vila Real começaram a cair (de forma tímida) pequenos flocos. Depois parou um pouco (por volta das 9:30) e agora voltaram.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

POr aqui continua a nevar. o vento é que não vai embora.
Sigo com a tem a subir 2.9ºC mas continua a nevar bastante.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

Hoje não vou poder fazer nowcasting, vou estar fora de casa.

Neva com um pouco mais de intensidade.

Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:06)

aqui por são joão da pesqueira temp minima de -3.C, agora de -2,5ºC e neva


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje não vou poder fazer nowcasting, vou estar fora de casa.
> 
> Neva com um pouco mais de intensidade.
> 
> Boa sorte a todos.


Tens sorte, do outro lado da cidade (retail Park) nada, céu encoberto e muito frio... os laguinhos cá de casa no  jardim gelados, com umas particulas brancas em cima... deduso que foi neve que caiu e não vi... mas estou acordado há 40 minutos e nada ainda.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:16)

Neva cada vez mais com intensidade em Viseu 
Temp. começou a descer... 1.2ºC agora...


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 10:16)

Começa a aumentar de intensidade e os flocos começam a ser um pouco maiores


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Poderão ver da minha WebCam, a nevar em Mangualde:

http://www.livestream.com/bejacorreia


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:23)

jPdF disse:


> Neva cada vez mais com intensidade em Viseu
> Temp. começou a descer... 1.2ºC agora...



Finalmente vejo a neve a cair!! já faz alguns anos


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

Em Castro Daire neva com bastante intensidade desde a 5 min.
Este domingo promete...!


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

bejacorreia disse:


> Poderão ver da minha WebCam, a nevar em Mangualde:
> 
> http://www.livestream.com/bejacorreia



Obrigado, aqui também começou... a ver se pega.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

snowstorm disse:


> Obrigado, aqui também começou... a ver se pega.



Por aqui já acumula... Os carros pretos, já viraram brancos


----------



## Ronny (10 Jan 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia.. por aqui neva com alguma intensidade.. com acumulação.. pouco.. mas espero para ver..


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 10:36)

Ronny disse:


> Bom dia.. por aqui neva com alguma intensidade.. com acumulação.. pouco.. mas espero para ver..



Confirma-se falei agora a minha Mãe e disse que já começa haver acumulção!
Cumprimentos Ronny!


----------



## lightning bolt (10 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Bom Dia
Por aqui varia um pouco ora neva com grande intensidade ou mais moderada mas sem parar de nevar, na minha varanda já conto com cerca de 1,5cm de acumulação.
sigo com 1.3º vento quase nulo e 78% HR


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 10:40)

Nós aqui somos sempre os últimoa a ver começar nevar...mas também somos os últimos a deixar de ver!


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Registem-se no http://www.livestream.com e filmem através da webcam, não custa nada, assim as pessoas vão vendo.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

bom dia 
por gouveia o via veio encoberto com uma minima de -0.9ºC... desde as 9h que neva com itensidade, ja há acomulação de meio centimetro...
neste momento estao 1.9ºC 

tenho a indicação de familiares que tambem neva de forma timida em santa comba dao...


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Por Viseu o Domingo vai ser divinal...






WEBCAM:http://www.rci.pt/webcam/webcam.htm

E a foto foi tirada já a 15minutos...
Continua a acumular...


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

A sequência de 30 minutos












E continua a cair muita. o telhado que vêm já está branco!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Na cidade de Vila Real ainda não se verifica acumulação. A neve cai com alguma intensidade mas os flocos são pequenos (relativamente). Vamos continuar a acompanhar.


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!
 Zona este da cidade de Viseu (para quem conhece Rio de Loba). Neva com alguma intensidade e já com acumulação(está tudo branquinho).


Cumps.


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

lindo ta tudo branco


----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

por aqui a neve parou de cair, agora com, -1,9ºC


----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

começou novamente a cair com bastante calma, mas muito miudinha


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Começa a haver acumulação na cidade.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Por Viseu a Temp desce, tenho agora 0.4ºC!
Neva com abundância mas pelo radar deve para brevemente, depois volta nova ronda!


----------



## Ronny (10 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Agora sim.. neva com fartura.. faz lembrar o ano passado..
Abraço ferreira

Isto está a animar.. e muito..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

Bons dias!

Por aqui também já começou a nevar ,por enquanto pouco mini flocos,até o cão estava admirado,nunca tinha visto tal coisa,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,vamos ver até que ponto é chega.

Actuais 1.5ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

Agora cai mais fraquinha, mas já está tudo branquinho.
Oxalá não pare, uma vez que neva com pouca intensidade agora.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 10:53)

Olá novamente!
Está a nevar com intensidade na Guarda.
Mantenho-me céptica quanto à possivel acumulação superior aos eventos anteriores 
O vento é instável (tipo remoinhos fracos)


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Jan 2010 às 10:56)

Em Castro Daire não pára de nevar... Cada vez com mais intensidade!


----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

a neve parece que se esqueceu da pesqueira


----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

tivesse reclamado antes
agora começa a nevar bem


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 11:19)

Vê-se nevar com intensidade nas webcams do IP4 em redor de Vila Real:

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/transito-em-directo-


Em Viseu os telhados também já estão brancos:








Em Manteigas o cenário é de brancura total:


----------



## RubenDavid (10 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Em Sao Pedro do Sul continua a nevar bem. :>


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

Aqui por Tondela parou de nevar agora.. caem apenas alguns flocos.. mas tem estado a nevar bem.. as vezes vem com cada camada.. mas depois volta a nevar pouco.. recebi noticias que no caramulo está tudo branco.. está farto de nevar desde as 7 horas


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

por aqui...nada...mas estou confiante!


----------



## flavioc (10 Jan 2010 às 12:01)

Em Viseu continua a nevar bem e a acumular


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Alguém sabe se se prevê precipitação para Viseu para a tarde?


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Os primeiros flocos, ainda muito pequenos, com -1,8ºC.


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 12:04)

http://www.livestream.com/bejacorreia


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

Dan disse:


> Os primeiros flocos, ainda muito pequenos, com -1,8ºC.



Aqui acho que é graupel. Temperatura de -1,4ºC, mínima de -5,7ºC.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

ja parou de nevar no caramulo.. afinal nao nevou assim tanto.. tem pouca acumulaçao


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Por aqui neva com alguma com alguma intendidade ,mas não pega.

Actuais 1.0ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Webcams do IP4:

Campeã, aos 700m de altitude:






Vila Real (~400m):






--------------------------

Trancoso:





Manteigas:


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Finalmente... -2ºc aqui... Neva bem... acumulações de cerca de 10 centímetros...


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

Fotos de Seia










Seia Livestream 

http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

De facto já posso relatar os primeiros flocos!

Já estava a stressar ver toda a gente a "comer" e eu cheio de fome a olhar para a comida deles!!!  

Vamos esperar pela tarde! 




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

caramulo disse:


> Finalmente... -2ºc aqui... Neva bem... acumulações de cerca de 10 centímetros...



podes tirar umas fotos e por aqui?


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

bom dia, aqui junto à guarda (960 m) neva desde as 7/8 horas, tendo parado algumas vezes.

a acumulação deve rondar os 5 cm excepto na estrada para manteigas. a EP deve ter lançado muito sal durante os dias anteriores por isso não pegou, mesmo com temp a rondar os -4ºC

à cerca de 1:30 finalmente começou a acumular na estrada (a neve venceu o sal)

ainda está circulável mas muito devagar.

vou dar uma volta para tirar umas fotos


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Em Arneirós - Lamego, um familiar meu diz que já tem acumulações de 5-7cm de neve.

Cai de forma intensa neste momento lá.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Por aqui vai nevando, mas o vento que se faz sentir, vai impedindo a acumulação.
Assim que possa coloco alguns videos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Parece que agora já agarra onde ela cai,com a temperatura a descer 0.8ºC.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

Em Viseu há locais onde a acumulação já chega a 5cm...
Está um cenário altamente...
E para a tarde está mais a caminho...


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

que sorte! aqui esta a começar a nevar outra vez.. mas ja vai ser dificil acumular


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 12:34)

Pelas imagens do Spiritmind (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html) é possível constatar que a Covilhã já está bem _branquinha_.






A questão é saber se a linha de precipitação que se dirige de Sul para Norte, visível agora no radar do IM, na zona de Évora, chegará às Beiras e ainda com suficiente frio (em altitude e à superfície) para deixar um verdadeiro "camão" à antiga!


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A questão é saber se a linha de precipitação que se dirige de Sul para Norte, visível agora no radar do IM, na zona de Évora, chegará às Beiras e ainda com suficiente frio (em altitude e à superfície) para deixar um verdadeiro "camão" à antiga!



Penso que essa linha de precipitação se está a dirigir para Espanha, espero estar errado... 

T: -0.2ºC
Condições Climatéricas: Neve


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

Boas,
Em Montalegre neva desde as 10:30h, já temos acumulação de 5/10 cm e estão - 1,8º. Chato que o carro avariou e não posso ir dar uma volta


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Já há uma série de estradas cortadas devido à neve:


----------



## carollinalmeida (10 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

Neva agora com intensidade em Viseu


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

por aqui vai nevando com alguma intensidade com flocos médios e sem vento.

a acumulação deve andar também entre os 5/10 cm, com uma temperatura de -3,8.

vou tentar fazer a estrada guarda manteigas....


----------



## Weatherman (10 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

toda a manha a nevar em vouzela 
e continua a nevar intensamente


----------



## jpaulov (10 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

Em Bragança começaram a cair, muito timidamente, os primeiros flocos...


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

Por aqui já acumulou alguma coisa nos telhados, carros, e recantos. Entretanto parou, chuveu mas agora voltou a ser neve.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

rodrigom disse:


> podes tirar umas fotos e por aqui?



Aqui segue uma... não consigo meter mais.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

caramulo disse:


> Aqui segue uma... não consigo meter mais.



nao vejo nada


----------



## carollinalmeida (10 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Neste momento não neva :/


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Em Lamego nevou toda a manhã e neva ainda neste momento. Algumas ruas da cidade estão condicionadas, outras intransitáveis. Cumps


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

O IP4 cada vez com mais neve, e a nevar de forma muito intensa.

Arredores de Vila Real:


Campeã - 700m:






Vila Real (400/500m):






Nó com a A24:


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

Bem parece que está difícil chegar a Bragança...já estou a ficar impaciente...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 13:33)

Boa tarde por aqui continua a nevar com alguma intensidade ja existe ai 3cm de acumulação na parte mais alta da cidade


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Em Viseu já acabou a festa.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

aqui continua a nevar intensamente....


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 13:45)

O que é que se passa com Loriga? Segundo o wunderground tem agora 4.3ºC


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

Condições actuais


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 13:48)

Em Mangualde, volta a nevar.

http://www.livestream.com/bejacorreia


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Aqui a situação é a mesma desde que começou este evento, uma miséria. Caem apenas uns mini-flocos e a temperatura já está em 0,1ºC. Pensei que hoje fosse ter finalmente uma máxima negativa, mas a neve está a tardar em aparecer o suficiente para que a temperatura subisse para terreno positivo, até parece que é de propósito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Volta a nevar em Viseu.


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

Continua a nevar.
Algumas fotos:


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

caramulo disse:


> aqui continua a nevar intensamente....



aqui já nao neva à muito tempo e duvido muito que volte a nevar


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 13:58)

Lamechas disse:


> Continua a nevar.
> Algumas fotos:



Bonitas fotos!
A acomulação já é boa!


----------



## rochas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:58)

Boas, 

Aqui por Oleiros - CB neva com alguma intensidade desde das 08:46, até ao momento já existe alguns sitios com 1,5cm de neve. . 


Cumps 
rochas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 13:58)

rodrigom disse:


> aqui já nao neva à muito tempo e duvido muito que volte a nevar



Aqui em Viseu (mesmo na cidade) voltou a cair. Não muito forte, mas voltou.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Aqui o céu já está a abrir para o lado da serra da estrela.. ja consigo ver um bocado. Já para o Caramulo nao vejo nada..


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

rodrigom disse:


> Aqui o céu já está a abrir para o lado da serra da estrela.. ja consigo ver um bocado. Já para o Caramulo nao vejo nada..



pois... aqui continua tudo bem fechadinho... e neva bem...


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui em Viseu (mesmo na cidade) voltou a cair. Não muito forte, mas voltou.


Confirmo, voltou a começar a cair neve... derreteu bastante o que caiu. o que indicam as previsões?


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

Na TVE, a propósito da prisão de membros da ETA, vê-se que neva muito em Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

Em Lamego continua a nevar bem e já existe boa acumulação!


----------



## carollinalmeida (10 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Aqui parou outra vez  E, segundo li, as cotas vão aumentar durante a tarde..por isso..byebye neve


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

snowstorm disse:


> Confirmo, voltou a começar a cair neve... derreteu bastante o que caiu. o que indicam as previsões?



Isso gostava eu de saber! Será que podemos contar com algo mais  esta tarde?


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 14:12)

Deixo um vídeo da tímida queda de neve em Loriga no dia 10/1/2010.
O forte vento que se fez sentir impossibilitou a acumulação que tanto era desejada.. Que saudades de Janeiro de 2009.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

spiritmind disse:


> Condições actuais





Bonito !!!!!!


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Aqui parou outra vez  E, segundo li, as cotas vão aumentar durante a tarde..por isso..byebye neve



O gfs para viseu indica
 15H 16  66  *2.4* 0 14.3 537 1385 5464 *-1.4* 92 -2.7 -25.5 1011.6 100 686 

 18H 14  56  *0.6* 0 13.4 537 1386 5456 *-1.2* 94 -0.5 -25.9 1010.7 100 891 

Precipitação para a tarde e temperatura negativa.
Mas o Radar indica... nada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

snowstorm disse:


> O gfs para viseu indica
> 15H 16  66  *2.4* 0 14.3 537 1385 5464 *-1.4* 92 -2.7 -25.5 1011.6 100 686
> 
> 18H 14  56  *0.6* 0 13.4 537 1386 5456 *-1.2* 94 -0.5 -25.9 1010.7 100 891
> ...




Isso é que é pena...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Começa a nevar novamente em loriga


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isso é que é pena...



Eu não ligo muito ao IM. Então acho esse radar completamente ridículo. Na Zona da Serra do Caramulo, não existe precipitação nesse radar há algumas horas... e aqui ainda não parou de nevar...


----------



## GARFEL (10 Jan 2010 às 14:23)

boas
depois dos meus 40 km de bike (ui que sensação termica TERRIVEL hoje) nos arredores de tomar. apanhei chuva, agua neve e neve mas nunca com acumulação
saí ás 9 horas de tomar com 6,1º
como andei para norte (zona de CÊRAS E AREIAS) não faço a minima ideia do que terá acontecido em TOMAR
apanhei muita chuva com 1 e 2º
agua neve com 1 2 e 3º
e a neve variou com 2 e 2,6º
foi fixe mesmo atendendo a que no regreso fiquei enregelado e tava a ver que nem me conseguia despir para o banho pois até tinha dores nos dedos
( nem tinha tacto - fónix)


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 14:25)

caramulo disse:


> Eu não ligo muito ao IM. Então acho esse radar completamente ridículo. Na Zona da Serra do Caramulo, não existe precipitação nesse radar há algumas horas... e aqui ainda não parou de nevar...


Até pode ser verdade, mas o certo é que o céu está a ficar mais claro... para o lado do Caramulo está sem dúvida carregadíssimo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 14:25)

caramulo disse:


> Eu não ligo muito ao IM. Então acho esse radar completamente ridículo. Na Zona da Serra do Caramulo, não existe precipitação nesse radar há algumas horas... e aqui ainda não parou de nevar...



Oxalá se enganem, então, e a festa continue.


----------



## Bergidum (10 Jan 2010 às 14:28)

En Torre de Moncorvo nevaba abundantemente en una conexión en directo  a las 15 horas que hicieron en TVE 1 con motivo de la detención de etarras, por lo que toda España vio que en Portugal también nieva...


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

por gouveia (paços da serra) ja nao neva desde as 12h, toda a acomulação ja desapareceu exepto alguns restos nas zonas abrigadas... 
em gouveia por volta das 11h caia agua neve, com muito pouca acomulação, zo na zonas mais altas da cidade é que nevava...

a temperatura subiu estando agora nos 2.2ºC

tirei umas fotos mas so as vou por mais logo...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

Neva agora com bastante intensidade em Rossas, no IP4.






A neve está quase a chegar a Bragança.


----------



## Peixoto (10 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Aqui em Viseu deixou de nevar.
Por um lado, ainda bem, pois assim é possível ir de carro até Castro Daire apreciar uma boa acumulação de neve. Aliás, a estrada no Montemuro para Cinfães até está cortada.
Aconselho ao pessoal de Viseu que se metam no carro e, pela A24, em 20 minutos metem-se em Castro Daire. Depois é só seguir pela EN2 e é sempre a subir até onde puderem.
Sem queda de neve aproveita-se melhor as brincadeiras. E os meus filhotes vão adorar!!!
Até logo...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:38)

Agora neva bem!
Começou a festa!


----------



## nipnip (10 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

por aqui seguimos com cerca de -2ºC e neva de forma mais ou menos intensa... já existem zonas com mais de 5cm de acumulação.

já há uns tempitos que não nevava durante tanto tempo seguido


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui posso dizer que é o nevão do século,o cenário está fantastico .

Ainda não parou de cair,está tudo pintado de branco,telhados,carros,arvores e os quintais.

Actuais 0.2ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:44)

finalmente começou o arraial a sério!  

e já pega nos passeios e nos carros!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

ja consigo ver o Caramulo e aquilo que vejo nao é lá grande coisa.. nao tem assim muita neve.. ja vi bem mais


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

Acumula bem e depressa...só era preciso os flocos serem um pouquinho maiores!


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Estes flocos caiem intensamente mas são minúsculos. Ainda assim já está tudo branco. Logo após ter atingido os +0,1ºC, começou a nevar com intensidade e a temperatura desceu a pique para os actuais -1,9ºC. É que nem de propósito, lá se vai uma vez mais a tão ansiada (por mim) máxima negativa.


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 15:02)

Aqui começou a chover


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

snowstorm disse:


> Aqui começou a chover



Em Lisboa?É que se é em Lisboa não percebo porque é que colocas a mensagem aqui! (Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro)
Por aqui neva com intensidade e os flocos vão sendo maiores, prespectiva-se uma boa acumulação!


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Jan 2010 às 15:11)

Aqui, ainda não parou de nevar , com mais ou menos intensidade, ela ainda não parou. Continua a acumular de grande nas zonas onde já existe (ou seja, fora das estradas), nas estradas é que está mais difícil pegar. Já há mais de 4 cm de acumulação. Mais logo colocarei fotos


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 15:13)

Começa a nevar novamente...

http://www.livestream.com/bejacorreia


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 15:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em Lisboa?É que se é em Lisboa não percebo porque é que colocas a mensagem aqui! (Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro)
> Por aqui neva com intensidade e os flocos vão sendo maiores, prespectiva-se uma boa acumulação!



estou em viseu


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 15:26)

snowstorm disse:


> estou em viseu


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 15:28)

Uma foto do gelo que se formou hoje junto a uns repuxos.







Por agora vai nevando com -2,1ºC. Já está tudo coberto de neve.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 15:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Acumula bem e depressa...só era preciso os flocos serem um pouquinho maiores!



O pessoal de Bragança já estava a stressar!  Parabéns Ferreira5, o teu prognóstico revelou-se certeiro: neve (apenas) na despedida desta entrada fria.

Pela Covilhã, pelas imagens que chegam do meteocovilha (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html) parece ser a maior acumulação dos últimos anos pela cidade.






Venham mais fotos!


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 15:30)

Dan disse:


> Uma foto do gelo que se formou hoje junto a uns repuxos.
> 
> Por agora vai nevando com -2,1ºC. Já está tudo coberto de neve.



  Grande foto, Dan. Arranjem por favor mais algumas do festival de neve.


----------



## miguelgjm (10 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

Pela zona baixa da cidade da covilhã continua a nevar. Já assim é desde as 8 da manhã aproximadamente, ora mais forte, ora mais fraca mas sem parar.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 15:32)

snowstorm disse:


> Aqui começou a chover



Nao era chuva, penso que tenha sido gresil/saraiva...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 15:34)

O jogo do Sp. Covilhã foi adiado devido à neve.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 15:37)




----------



## CSOF (10 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

por aqui continua a nevar bastante, já com bastante acumulação. temperatura de -1,5ºC


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2010 às 15:47)

parece que nao vai parar muito boa run do gfs






continuamos com o frezzing level a 400 a sul da serra 






tendencia para se intensificar entre as 21 e 00


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 15:58)

Por Viseu nevou moderado a forte desde as 8h até à hora actual.Para a noite vem mais.

Acumulou bem , mas mal para de nevar, derrete logo tudo, com temperatura positiva por aqui, com actual de 1.6ªc e máxima de 2.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2010 às 16:00)

Continua a nevar no Sarzedo, onde já temos entre a 4 a 5 centímetros de neve dentro da localidade. A estrada foi cortada no Alto de São Gião, que já deve ter uma acumulação bem interessante. O termómetro regista agora 0 graus.

Entretanto, o jogo Covilhã - Varzim, da Liga Vitalis, foi adiado devido à neve, algo que acontece pela primeira vez desde que o Covilhã joga no Complexo Desportivo. No velhinho Santos Pinto verificou-se várias vezes...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 16:05)

Manteigas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 16:09)

Por aqui parou algum tempo,o céu continua encoberto com ar de neve,vento está a aumentar de velocidade.

Actuais 0.3ºC e 1011.6hpa.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

Vai ficando tudo branco.





Neve e -2,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

E esta é Viseu.


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

boas, aqui na Guarda continua a nevar quase sem parar desde as 07h00.

já tentei sair com o carro mas foi impossível (tração traseira sem correntes é o que dá).

por isso tirei algumas fotos onde estou.

a temperatura não sobe dos -4 por isso duvido que consiga ir para lisboa hoje....

quando chegar a lx ponho as fotos


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

aqui tem caido todo o santo dia nãp parou nem um minuto, tenho um acomulação de 5 cm o que não é nada mao vou ver o que dá esta noite.


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 16:16)

esquecime de dizer que a acumulação já deve rondar os 10 cm ou mais nos locais de maior acumulação.

para mim é o primeiro do ano aqui na estrela mas parece-me que deve ser o maior até agora


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Pelos vistos o Domingo está a ser Gordo, Mas não aqui por Bragança não acumulou nada de mais

Por agora registo -0.8ºC vão caindo uns flocos


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Por aqui continua a nevar, já há locais com 6cm de acumulação (na zona onde estou)


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

Aqui não passa de flocos bastante pequenos, e agora já pouco cai. A temperatura continua nos -2,3ºC, o pouco que cai acumula e por aqui no meu bairro tenho uns 2 cm, apenas.


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2010 às 16:41)

Volta nevar em Viseu(Este), aumentando gradualmente de intensidade.


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

dahon disse:


> Volta nevar em Viseu(Este), aumentando gradualmente de intensidade.



Já parou.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

por aqui esta tudo na mesma.. nem chove nem neva..


----------



## Xurro (10 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

Boa tarde a todos os utilizadores do fórum. Sou mais um seguidor atento deste "cantinho" e que neste dia, diferente por estas bandas, resolveu inscrever-se no fórum para fazer/mostrar o registo de um dia de neve aqui por Alcains, como há muito não se observava.


Cumprimentos

P.S.- continuem o bom trabalho que aqui fazem; eu, um leigo, na matéria da meteorologia, continuarei a segui-los muito atentamente. Obrigado!


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde

Tudo Branco, 4/5cm de neve...
Estão -2ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

O GFS previa um pouco mais de precipitação para esta hora, será que vamos ficar por aqui?


----------



## FJC (10 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Boa tarde! 

Que grande dia! Mais logo coloco fotos que tirei na minha viagem à zona centro! É que sai do trabalho às 8 da manhã, e só agora vou descansar. 

Mas posso dizer que apanhei agua neve na zona da serra de Sicó (Ic8, depois de Pombal). E comecei a apanhar neve na subida do Avelar no Ic8 (isto para quem conhece a zona). Ao chegar ao cruzamento de Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera.... Bem! Que cenário na altura! Fui até ao inicio da subida para a serra da Lousã com muitas dificuldades (sem correntes)! Ai já tinha boa acumulação!

Para o ac_cernache, posso dizer-te que às 2 da tarde ainda existiam vestígios de neve (pouca quantidade) até às ultimas casas da Bairrada (boas acumulações de após Figueiró, até à castanheira), e que quando vi as tuas palavras que estava a nevar ai (perto das 9h), telefonei aos meus pais, e estava a nevar já com alguma acumulação à cota 200 +/-! Mas este episódio durou cerca de 15/20 minutos. Depois choveu e "apagou" tudo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Por aqui voltou a neve,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 0.3ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

Olá, Boa tarde.

Aqui vão 3 imagens da Guarda.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

Neva muito fraco, flocos _piquenos_ e dispersos no ar, parecem como formigas a voar perdidas..

Actuais -0.5ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

dahon disse:


> Já parou.



Em que zona é que mora?


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

Boas,
Em Montalegre ainda não parou de nevar. Vento fraco, temperatura actual de - 3,5º e acumulação de cerca de 10 cm (há zonas com mais). Acessos à nacional cortados e mais uma noite aqui. Os meus filhos estão todos contentes porque não vão à escola amanhã


----------



## jpc (10 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

Olá a todos.
Em Viseu recomeçou a nevar.
Na minha Zona (Viso Sul ) ainda há muita neve por derreter.

Abraço

                      jpc


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

Como a Covilhã deveria ser...pelo menos, 5 meses por ano!







http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> Em Montalegre ainda não parou de nevar. Vento fraco, temperatura actual de - 3,5º e acumulação de cerca de 10 cm (há zonas com mais). Acessos à nacional cortados e mais uma noite aqui. Os meus filhos estão todos contentes porque não vão à escola amanhã



De manhã fiquei contente por essa mesma razão, nevava que parecia que Viseu era a Serra da EStrela, mas agora nem resto de neve sobra...

Esperemos pela noite.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Pedro disse:


> Neva muito fraco, flocos _piquenos_ e dispersos no ar, parecem como formigas a voar perdidas..
> 
> Actuais -0.5ºC e 81%HR.



Aqui também já começou a nevar novamente, embora de forma fraca...
Pode ser que tenhamos sorte com a frente que se aproxima...


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 17:48)

rodrigom disse:


> ja consigo ver o Caramulo e aquilo que vejo nao é lá grande coisa.. nao tem assim muita neve.. ja vi bem mais



Tens quantos anos??? as pessoas mais velhas dizem que é o maior dos ultimos 20 anos... Eu sinceramente, nunca me lembro de tanta neve e vivo aqui a 25 anos... as estradas estão cortadas aos 700 metros, no inicio da Vila do Caramulo, algo que nunca aconteceu na minha existência...
Existem sítios na serra com cerca de 20 a 25 cm de acumulação...
Mas ao longe deves conseguir ver melhor...


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

Um cheirinho aqui da Guarda...


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

Para os lados da sertã, alguém sabe se nevou ou está a nevar?


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

A neve que cai na Guarda é extremamente fininha e seca. O vento empurra-a para onde sopra. Mantém-se o frio. Pelas imagens podem perceber o meu cepticismo em relação ao evento. Ontem esperava uma acumulação maior que o normal. Ainda assim há zonas de acumulação de 10 cm., (e espaços aberto com zero)

Vamos, agora esperar pela noite e manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

caramulo disse:


> Tens quantos anos??? as pessoas mais velhas dizem que é o maior dos ultimos 20 anos... Eu sinceramente, nunca me lembro de tanta neve e vivo aqui a 25 anos... as estradas estão cortadas aos 700 metros, no inicio da Vila do Caramulo, algo que nunca aconteceu na minha existência...
> Existem sítios na serra com cerca de 20 a 25 cm de acumulação...
> Mas ao longe deves conseguir ver melhor...



Não sei se conhece Vila Chã de Sá ou Fail, que é uma aldeia um pouco abaixo de Vila Chã de Sá, que é onde eu moro.

Daqui vê-se muito bem a Serra do Caramulo, e vê-se toda branca, opaca a partir dos 800m, meia branca a partir dos 500m, mas acima dos 700/800, é só branco...

-------------------

Neva já com mais intensidade, com flocos já bem gordos...


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei se conhece Vila Chã de Sá ou Fail, que é uma aldeia um pouco abaixo de Vila Chã de Sá, que é onde eu moro.
> 
> Daqui vê-se muito bem a Serra do Caramulo, e vê-se toda branca, opaca a partir dos 800m, meia branca a partir dos 500m, mas acima dos 700/800, é só branco...
> 
> ...



conheço... sim, foi um grande nevão... e pelo que vejo nos modelos penso que irá ainda never muito mais hoje....


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> Em Montalegre ainda não parou de nevar. Vento fraco, temperatura actual de - 3,5º e acumulação de cerca de 10 cm (há zonas com mais). Acessos à nacional cortados e mais uma noite aqui. Os meus filhos estão todos contentes porque não vão à escola amanhã



"sorte a deles" mas por aqui a JF/CM lembraram-se de andar espalhando sal pelas ruas da cidade, la terão de ir os miudos e grudos á "escola", parou de nevar por volta das cinco da tarde mas ja voltou moderadamente, a temperatura caiu (no meu sensor), para os 0.8º, durante o dia apresentou valores entre os 2.6º e 1.2º, belissimo passeio dei com os meus filhos a pé pelas imediações da cidade do Fundão, foi recordar velhos tempos e para eles uma verdadeira delicia principalmente a mais nova pois nunca tinha visto a zona assim, tenho algumas fotos que depois colocarei, resto de bom domingo para todos

parabens a todos os que fazem ser posivel uma casa como esta


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

Aqui por Lamego a acumulação, na cidade, está em cerca de 5cms.
Temperatura actual aprox. -1ºC
Algumas fotos:


----------



## Morakot (10 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

boas pessoal isto esta tao bonito

boa acumolaçao e muito frio esta tudo a gelar neste momento com os carros cheios de estalactites

e comtinua a nevar pouco mas serve para para acumuolar ha outra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 18:12)

Por aqui ainda vai caindo bem,vento moderado.

Actuais 0.3ºC e 95% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.1ºC / 2.0ºC.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

caramulo disse:


> Tens quantos anos??? as pessoas mais velhas dizem que é o maior dos ultimos 20 anos... Eu sinceramente, nunca me lembro de tanta neve e vivo aqui a 25 anos... as estradas estão cortadas aos 700 metros, no inicio da Vila do Caramulo, algo que nunca aconteceu na minha existência...
> Existem sítios na serra com cerca de 20 a 25 cm de acumulação...
> Mas ao longe deves conseguir ver melhor...



tenho 17.. eu estou a dizer aquilo que me parece daqui.. tenho ideia de ja ter visto o caramulo mais branco.. pode ser impressao minha.. pessoas do campo de besteiros tambem me disseram o mesmo.. que estavam à espera de ver mais neve lá em cima.. mas desculpa lá..


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

É pá, já cá estou desde as 17h e esqueci-me de vos contar a melhor...

Vila Chã de Sá tem um limpa-neves...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Pedro disse:


> É pá, já cá estou desde as 17h e esqueci-me de vos contar a melhor...
> 
> Vila Chã de Sá tem um limpa-neves...



 Também quero. Na minha rua não há!  
Vamos ter mais neve ou posso fechar os estores?


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

rodrigom disse:


> tenho 17.. eu estou a dizer aquilo que me parece daqui.. tenho ideia de ja ter visto o caramulo mais branco.. pode ser impressao minha.. pessoas do campo de besteiros tambem me disseram o mesmo.. que estavam à espera de ver mais neve lá em cima.. mas desculpa lá..



É provável que já tenham visto mais neve, no topo da serra, aos 1050 metros... mas como não passaram dos 700 metros, têm de comparar com esta cota... e não há comparação com nevões recentes!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 18:28)

isso acredito.. por acaso nunca vi a neve acumulada tao cá em baixo..


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

Dos 7/8 mm previstos para cá, só devem ter caído uns 2 mm. Este evento tem sido só desilusões para cá. Neste momento não cai nada e a temperatura está nos -2,7ºC. A ver se ao menos as nuvens vão embora para ter uma boa mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Também quero. Na minha rua não há!
> Vamos ter mais neve ou posso fechar os estores?



E estava na minha rua a limpar(não havia nada para limpar, mas enfim...).

Não, não feches o estores, mas se não quiseres o estore aberto mais uma 1/2h a 1h, então podes fechar, mas depois abre, que a neve volta só para nos ver...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Fil disse:


> Dos 7/8 mm previstos para cá, só devem ter caído uns 2 mm. Este evento tem sido só desilusões para cá. Neste momento não cai nada e a temperatura está nos -2,7ºC. A ver se ao menos as nuvens vão embora para ter uma boa mínima.



Completamente... e já não deve caír mais nada...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Completamente... e já não deve caír mais nada...


Ainda vai haver mais uns aguaceiros durante a noite  aqui acumulei uns 4cm mas neste momento tenho nevoeiro cerrado enfim quando não é a chuva aparece o raio do nevoeiro para derreter a neve que ainda é pior


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

Pedro disse:


> E estava na minha rua a limpar(não havia nada para limpar, mas enfim...).
> 
> Não, não feches o estores, mas se não quiseres o estore aberto mais uma 1/2h a 1h, então podes fechar, mas depois abre, que a neve volta só para nos ver...



por volta das 8 horas penso que irá cair mais um bom nevão... e o freemeteo mete uma boa quantidade de neve para o inicio da madrugada


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 18:47)

Queria colocar aqui umas fotos, mas não sei como


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

Pedro disse:


> E estava na minha rua a limpar(não havia nada para limpar, mas enfim...).
> 
> Não, não feches o estores, mas se não quiseres o estore aberto mais uma 1/2h a 1h, então podes fechar, mas depois abre, que a neve volta só para nos ver...



Tu vê lá. Olha que se não se concretizar, vou a Vila Chã ajustar contas!  
Agora a sério, S. Pedro te ouça!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

caramulo disse:


> por volta das 8 horas penso que irá cair mais um bom nevão... e o freemeteo mete uma boa quantidade de neve para o inicio da madrugada



É muito provável, mas só por essa hora.Entretanto, é um floco por outro, ainda que gordo, que vão caindo, talvez a anunciar uma nova camadita.Pode ser que amanhã não chegue a ter Escola, o Limpa-Neves já foi fazer serviço para outros lados...

Pelo radar, já se vê alguma chuva fraca, na zona de Leiria/Pombal, e alguns ecos de radar aqui para a nossa zona.

É esperar.Voltar a nowcasting.

---------------------

Offtopic: É muito agradável ver cada vez mais gente de Viseu.Visitante da zona, não esperem.Increvam-se...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 18:51)

Não devia estar a nevar agora?


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

Boas,
Por Montalegre parou de nevas há cerca de 1 hora. Vento muito fraco a .3,3º


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não devia estar a nevar agora?



A paciência é uma virtude, esperai e sereis recompensados...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 18:58)

Agora neva fortemente por aqui


----------



## Peixoto (10 Jan 2010 às 18:59)

Hoje, Viseu está mesmo em força aqui no fórum!!!
Como disse pela manhã a neve caiu hoje com razoável intensidade um pouco por todo o distrito de Viseu, com destaque para a zona norte do distrito.
De tarde fui até Castro Daire e não me aventurei até ao Montemuro, tal era a quantidade de neve.
Foi bonito de se ver.
Castro Daire mais parecia uma vila-presépio de natal.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Por aqui volta a nevar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 19:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui volta a nevar com alguma intensidade.



Em que zona da sertã é mesmo? Muito longe do centro da vila? Como acha que pode estar por lá? Abraço


----------



## excalibas (10 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

Por aqui ainda não voltou a neve...
Foi assim durante a tarde:


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Por cá já se voltam a are alguns flocos perdidos no ar, e pelo radar, em breve, mais ou menos 1/2h a 40min, vai intensificar bem.

Cláudia, não se vai desapontar...



 



Actuais 0.4ºC, 80%HR e 1007hPa.Vento moderado.


----------



## rochas (10 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Boas, 

Oleiros - CB

Agora neva fortemente por aqui  


Cumps 
Rochas


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Continua a nevar com alguma intensidade e a temperatura continua a descer o que é bom sinal 

-2ºc


----------



## miguelgjm (10 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

Bela da covilhã. Neva a 12 horas e agora com maior intensidade outra vez =)


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

por aqui nada


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Ainda vai haver mais uns aguaceiros durante a noite  aqui acumulei uns 4cm mas neste momento tenho nevoeiro cerrado enfim quando não é a chuva aparece o raio do nevoeiro para derreter a neve que ainda é pior




Por aqui é bem pior. Nevou mas apenas só juntou da parte da manhã. Durante a tarde nevou até às 17:30 mas já não juntava. O vento levava. Era a neve saltitante... Isto tudo por causa do Vento. Alguém o quer? 
E o mais engraçado, é que nevava com temperatura entre 3 a 4 ºC.
Deixo algumas fotos:

















Com as temperaturas negativas que se fizeram sentir deixo os píncaros nos muros por onde a água passa.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Não sei porquê tenho a impressão que o que se está a passar agora estava previsto para mais logo...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não sei porquê tenho a impressão que o que se está a passar agora estava previsto para mais logo...



Também acho que sim e outra coisa as temperaturas não estão a subir pelo menos aqui o frio esta a aguentar-se


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

spiritmind disse:


> Também acho que sim e outra coisa as temperaturas não estão a subir pelo menos aqui o frio esta a aguentar-se



Com o que já caiu e com o que vem no radar a caminho, acho que a Covilhã estará perto do maior nevão desde o histórico camão de Terça-feira de Carnaval, em 1991.

Ainda que o frio diminua em altitude e faça parar a queda de neve, o frio instalado à superfície (-2,2ºC neste momento)deverá permitir, no mínimo, uma chuva gelada.

P.S. - Esperemos que o previsível rápido degelo dos próximos dias, com mais chuva e subida de temperatura, não cause problemas.

P.S.S. - Passem no tópico "Seguimento Sul" para ver Elvas branquinha!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

e ja começou a nevar por aqui.. nao muito mas está a começar outra vez


----------



## Marcos (10 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

estava previsto para mais tarde, mas a precipitação entrou 4 horas mais cedo que o previsto....dai que daqui a 40/50 mnts vem mais uns flocos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 19:54)

Por aqui cá continua o fenómeno branco a cair em força,por aqui já vai estando um boa camada.

Actuais 0.2ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

Mais uns 30 a 45min, e o elemento branco chega a Viseu e em força, e se aquela bola de chuva forte que está sobre Cartaxo(?) chegasse aqui, era um nevão de mais de 20cm...

Cláudia, nem se atreva a fechar o estore...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Com o que já caiu e com o que vem no radar a caminho, acho que a Covilhã estará perto do maior nevão desde o histórico camão de Terça-feira de Carnaval, em 1991.
> 
> Ainda que o frio diminua em altitude e faça parar a queda de neve, o frio instalado à superfície (-2,2ºC neste momento)deverá permitir, no mínimo, uma chuva gelada.
> 
> ...



É verdade já não me lembrava de ver nevar ininterruptamente durante 12h na covilhã como o dia de hoje.a temperatura mantém-se baixa venha mais precipitação


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Marcos disse:


> estava previsto para mais tarde, mas a precipitação entrou 4 horas mais cedo que o previsto....dai que daqui a 40/50 mnts vem mais uns flocos...





voces estao a ler mal o mapa do gfs aquilo corresponde a precipitacao entre as 19 e 01 horas nao é necessariamente a 01 hora


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

Pedro.. será que aquilo passa por Tondela? 

Por aqui depois de uma primeira vaga ai de 5 minutos bem forte agora está a nevar fraco a moderado com flocos bem grandes


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

Agora está a chover com uns flocos pelo meio..


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 20:27)

Ai está ela novamente pela "enésima" vez hoje :P


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2010 às 20:27)

Em Oliveira do Hospital nevou durante todo o dia, a temperatura há cerca de uma hora era de -2ºC, no entanto não chegou a acumular.

Dia marcado pelo vento moderado a forte que dava uma sensação de frio ainda maior.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:36)

a temperatura ja deve estar a subir.. aqui estao apenas a cair umas gotas.. nem se sentem..


----------



## excalibas (10 Jan 2010 às 20:36)

Aqui depois do que caiu durante a tarde não se voltou a vê-la... 
Ainda podemos esperar por ela durante a noite? Neste momento vamos quase com -3ºC...


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 20:39)

rodrigom disse:


> a temperatura ja deve estar a subir.. aqui estao apenas a cair umas gotas.. nem se sentem..



Sobe cá cima e vem ver nevar a sério


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

nao gozes com quem nao tem xD aqui estao a voltar a cair uns flocos  mas poucos.. tenho colegas de turma dai.. amanha ja nao vao as aulas que sorte..


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

São inúmeras as estradas cortadas devido à neve. 



















Protecção civil


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

caramulo disse:


> Sobe cá cima e vem ver nevar a sério



Preciso de saber uma coisa e acho que és a pessoa indicada para me responderes, e também é do interesse geral por isso coloco-te a questão aqui no forúm, e não por Mensagem privada...

As estradas na vila do Caramulo estão transitáveis?
Dá para ir para São João do Monte via Caramulo partindo de Tondela??
Obrigado...

Por aqui, chegou a saraiva!!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

ja pararam.. agora é chuva gelo..


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

jPdF disse:


> Preciso de saber uma coisa e acho que és a pessoa indicada para me responderes, e também é do interesse geral por isso coloco-te a questão aqui no forúm, e não por Mensagem privada...
> 
> As estradas na vila do Caramulo estão transitáveis?
> Dá para ir para São João do Monte via Caramulo partindo de Tondela??
> ...



nao dá.. estao fechadas

segundo sei a estrada Caramulo / Paranho de Arca é a que leva a Sao Joao do Monte.. e encontra se encerrada.. posso estar enganado


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

spiritmind disse:


> É verdade já não me lembrava de ver nevar ininterruptamente durante 12h na covilhã como o dia de hoje.a temperatura mantém-se baixa venha mais precipitação




aqui na guarda também não deixa de nevar à cerca de 12h. já tentei sair duas vezes mas é impossível sem correntes. lisboa só amanhã...

é a primeira vez que isto me acontece

pelo gfs ainda vai nevar na nossa zona até às 06hh00, será???
é que o limpa neves só aqui passou uma vez e amanhã tenho MESMO que ir trabalhar...


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Eu já saí, mas a pé. De carro nem me atrevo.
As pessoas aqui na Guarda continuam a não respeitar os avisos da protecção civil e da PSP e circulam as estradas interditas. Continua a nevar, e cheira-me que amanhã é mais um dia que fico em casa...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

ppereira disse:


> aqui na guarda também não deixa de nevar à cerca de 12h. já tentei sair duas vezes mas é impossível sem correntes. lisboa só amanhã...
> 
> é a primeira vez que isto me acontece
> 
> ...



Penso que a partir das 0h os aguaceiros vão diminuir de intensidade pelo menos é o que o satélite indica só se nascerem novas células


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

Os synops confirmam que caíram apenas 2 mm. O céu está alaranjado mas continua sem cair absolutamente nada, e nem está com aspecto de que vá limpar antes de nublar de novo amanhã. Melhores dias virão (ou não!).

Extremos do dia: -5,7ºC / 0,1ºC.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Aqui agora neva bem, mais até que de manhã...
Se pedia uma hora assim!!
Mas para quem só vê neve uma vez por ano já era pedir demais...
Está já a acumular novamente...


----------



## lightning bolt (10 Jan 2010 às 20:56)

Boas
Não percebo o que se passou hoje, aqui por Seia apenas nevou mais ou menos das 9h ás 13h depois disso, muito frio mas neve que é bom ou mesmo chuva ...nem vê-la.
Estas entradas de sul....deixam muito a desejar eheheh


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Aqui está a nevar outra vez..  

jPdF deves estar a levar com o que passou aqui abocado.. durou cerca de 10 minutos sempre a cair bem.. depois veio chuva.. :\ 

esta sempre a alternar.. tanto esta a pingar como depois ja cai neve..


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Por cá neve forte, acumula bem, se estivesse assim, amanhã estava tudo soterrado...


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 21:07)

aqui parou


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

Por aqui apesar do fino manto branco (cerca de 1,5 cm), para mim foi uma desilusão esperava mais neve, os modelos erraram redondamente em relação à quantidade de precipitação...


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 21:12)

rodrigom disse:


> aqui parou



Pelo Radar do IM observa-se ainda muita movimentação no Distrito de Coimbra em Direcção a Viseu...
Se as temperaturas se conseguirem manter em altura acho que ainda conseguimos ter mais uns cms!!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 21:12)

jppm89 disse:


> Em que zona da sertã é mesmo? Muito longe do centro da vila? Como acha que pode estar por lá? Abraço



Desculpa o atraso na resposta, mas tive de me ausentar.

Isto é concelho da Sertã, mas Cernache do Bonjardim é vila e freguesia, a Sertã fica a 10km daqui aproximadamente. Sei que também nevou lá mas penso que não chegou a acumular pois fica a uma cota mais baixa, mesmo aqui registou-se diferenças de acumulação entre a parte mais alta e mais baixa da vila.

Mas conheces a zona?

Abraço

-----------------

Sigo com *0.6ºc*, não esperava temperatura tão baixa a esta hora, por vezes vai caindo chuva gelada.

Passei parte da tarde em _reportagem_ pela região.   Por estradas com bastante neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

Por cá continua a  cair,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 0.1ºC e 1012.3hpa.


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

jPdF disse:


> Pelo Radar do IM observa-se ainda muita movimentação no Distrito de Coimbra em Direcção a Viseu...
> Se as temperaturas se conseguirem manter em altura acho que ainda conseguimos ter mais uns cms!!



isso é que era bom


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Familiares meus informaram-me agora que em Arneirós - Lamego, a neve continua a cair bem.
A acumulação é superior a 10cm.

Muitas aldeias de Montemuro encontram-se completamente isoladas pela neve.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Temperatura interessante em Penhas Douradas.
Será que ainda se vai bater a mínima registada às 8h...


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

alguem aqui sabe diser como é que está na Lousã?


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Devido à neve, que agora parou de cair, a Protecção Civil já informou que amanhã os estabelecimentos de ensino de Lamego ficarão encerrados.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Neva muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito, e cada floco maior que o outro, cada um para aí com uns 3mm de diâmetro.Agora é que acumula.

Actuais 0.4ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Ora então meus caros amigos, finalmente cheguei ao Porto...Depois de passar um fim de semana memorável em termos de frio na minha casa no concelho de Alijó, eis que hoje me deparei com uma verdadeira odisseia! Sai às 11:30 de lá e já lá nevava com imensa intensidade!Pus-me a caminho na esperança de não ficar bloqueado mas ao chegar à saída da Campeã do IP4 mandaram-me para trás pois estava já a estrada cortada!
Mãos à obra e toca a pôr as correntes nas rodas..Eram 12:25...
A GNR informa que devo ir pela A24/A7 para o Porto, que não estava cortada...Assim o fiz, e como muitos outros, o arrependimento foi o pensamento do dia..!Apos 10 horas, eis que chego ao destino, com muita frustração e muitas palavras de mal dizer para os senhores das autoridades e da concessionária da A24 que permitem trânsito em condições deploráveis...Falam do lado de Lâmego e Viseu, mas esquecem-se que a A24 tem muitos mais quilómetros para Norte até Chaves..!!Que inferno é passar a ponte de Vila Pouca de Aguiar com estas condições!
Com correntes foi difícil, sem correntes...Tenho pena dos que lá estão!Quando puser as minhas portas USB do PC a funcionar tento retratar da melhor forma, por fotos, o que foi a minha aventura de hoje!

Sei também que na minha aldeia continua a nevar copiosamente com cerca de 10/15 cms de acumulação, uma vez que não parou de nevar todo o dia! Amanha, caso não acalme, poucos sao os que vao trabalhar..!!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

aqui nem ve la..


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Telefonei para a minha mãe e disse-me os extremos do dia no meu termómetro lá no nordeste transmontano:

Tmin: -6,7ºC
Tmáx: 0,0ºC


Temperatura há 20 minutos: -2,5ºC

Tb não nevou muito...


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

jPdF disse:


> Preciso de saber uma coisa e acho que és a pessoa indicada para me responderes, e também é do interesse geral por isso coloco-te a questão aqui no forúm, e não por Mensagem privada...
> 
> As estradas na vila do Caramulo estão transitáveis?
> Dá para ir para São João do Monte via Caramulo partindo de Tondela??
> ...



Nem penses nisso... da estalagem do Caramulo para cima está intransitável... a E.N 230 que liga Caramulo a Águeda está cortada... a estrada Caramulo- Caramulinho também está cortada...
continua a nevar!


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui apesar do fino manto branco (cerca de 1,5 cm), para mim foi uma desilusão esperava mais neve, os modelos erraram redondamente em relação à quantidade de precipitação...



parece-me que em termos de precipitação apenas erraram no nordeste transmontano, 
e mesmo assim já se previa que aí a precipitação fosse inferior. os aguaceiros por vezes fortes apenas estavam previstos para o centro e sul.

resta esperar por outro evento e o inverno ainda só leva 3 semanas...
se estas condições se mantiverem durante os meses de janeiro e fevereiro estou certo que bragança ainda vai ter muito que reportar.

aqui na guarda a neve segue sem parar,  como não está muito vento há locais com 15 cm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

Pedro disse:


> Neva muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito, e cada floco maior que o outro, cada um para aí com uns 3mm de diâmetro.Agora é que acumula.
> 
> Actuais 0.4ºC e 89%HR.




Devia ser assim a noite toda.
Hoje, portanto, não há necessidade de ir até Vila Chã ajustar contas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Pela imagem do radar isto não vai parar tão de depressa,a estrada e passeio já vai estando tudo branco,não para  .

Actuais 0.0ºC e 95% HR.

Agora vou lá fora a passear o quatro patas,depois já conto como é que foi!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

A run das 18h contunua a mostrar que a neve deveria cair em Bragança...mas não cai!


----------



## dimitri (10 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

por aqui sigo com 1 ºc , aqui neve nem vela já a algumas horas é só chuvinha


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Devia ser assim a noite toda.
> Hoje, portanto, não há necessidade de ir até Vila Chã _*(de Sá)*_ajustar contas!



Não há nem nunca será preciso, espero eu, mas se quiser vir conhecer, estou de "portas abertas"!!!

Neva muito bem, e precipitação aproxima-se, vinda de Sul, apesar de o vento forte ainda estar de NE/N.Que maravilha!!!!Já me estou a ver sem aulas amanhã(mais vale não sonhar muito).

Actuais -0.6ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2010 às 21:42)

Pedro disse:


> Não há nem nunca será preciso, espero eu, mas se quiser vir conhecer, estou de "portas abertas"!!!
> 
> Neva muito bem, e precipitação aproxima-se, vinda de Sul, apesar de o vento forte ainda estar de NE/N.Que maravilha!!!!Já me estou a ver sem aulas amanhã(mais vale não sonhar muito).
> 
> Actuais -0.6ºC e 80%HR.



Obrigada!  
Fui verificar há pouco e tinha parado. Vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma coisinha de noite para não ter de ir às aulas!


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

caramulo disse:


> Nem penses nisso... da estalagem do Caramulo para cima está intransitável... a E.N 230 que liga Caramulo a Águeda está cortada... a estrada Caramulo- Caramulinho também está cortada...
> continua a nevar!



tenho dois professores que me dao aulas e vivem na zona de sao joao do monte.. à alguma maneira de eles me virem dar aulas amanha de manha a tondela? mesmo que dêem a volta?


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada!
> Fui verificar há pouco e tinha parado. Vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma coisinha de noite para não ter de ir às aulas!



Que idade tem?


----------



## tclor (10 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Em Loriga vai nevando intensamente já há mais de uma hora, com alguma acumulação. Temperatura: -0,6 ºC.


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

godzila disse:


> alguem aqui sabe diser como é que está na Lousã?



Fui dar uma volta aqui perto e a Serra da Lousã estava bem pintada de branco.
Nevou desde o sopé mas acumulava a partir dos 200/300 mt . Nos cumes mais altos só se via branco.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Alguem me explica como se pode colocar fotos? dá para colocar links do twitpic?
Por aqui nevou ininterruptamente das 10h até às 17h, acumulação de 10cm na cidade.
A neve continua a pintar de branco Vila Real. Está tudo calmo e a temperatura é de -0,5ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

O vento foi embora e a neve voltou. Já junta.... Neva com grande intensidade


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

rodrigom disse:


> tenho dois professores que me dao aulas e vivem na zona de sao joao do monte.. à alguma maneira de eles me virem dar aulas amanha de manha a tondela? mesmo que dêem a volta?



Não acredito que passem pelo Caramulo... Só se forem à volta... mas não sei como estará amanha o tempo...
Agora temos engates no forum Pedro


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

Último casting de hoje, com neve fraca, -0.5ºC e 80%HR.

Boa sorte a todos...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

jonaslor disse:


> O vento foi embora e a neve voltou. Já junta.... Neva com grande intensidade



Boa  tava a ver que Loriga não era contemplada com acumulação  por aqui continua a nevar com grande intensidade  temperatura nos -2ºc


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

caramulo disse:


> Não acredito que passem pelo Caramulo... Só se forem à volta... mas não sei como estará amanha o tempo...
> Agora temos engates no forum Pedro



e achas que conseguem ir a volta?


----------



## white_wolf (10 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Boas Noites.

A tão desejada neve, que todos queriamos veio em força, e um pouco por todo pais. Resumindo um pouco aquilo que foi o fim de semana por, Fornelos - 550 mts, Cinfães do Douro. Na 6 feira deparei me com temperaturas a rondar: -1.5º c, no sábado a temperatura foi um pouco mais dura, -3º. Hoje de manha por volta as 9h da manha já neva-va intensamente com uns -2º. Não parou de nevar até as 3h da tarde. Alguma acumulação não passando os 2 cm. Neste momento as estrada municipal que liga cinfães - castro d aire, ainda se encontra cortada, povoações como Gralheira, Bustelo, Alhões, Vilar de Arca, ferreiros estão isoladas pela neve. A previsão que o IM colocou é de continuar a nevar a cima dos 200 mtos. Encontro-me neste momento no Porto e desde la fui sempre acompanhado pelos flocos brancos, agora ainda caem alguns na cidade do porto 2ºc. 

fikem bem...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Continua a nevar copiosamente aqui pela Covilhã


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

spiritmind disse:


> Continua a nevar copiosamente aqui pela Covilhã



e pelo que eu vejo no satélite é para continuar!


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa  tava a ver que Loriga não era contemplada com acumulação  por aqui continua a nevar com grande intensidade  temperatura nos -2ºc



Podes crer. Já tava farto de ver neve saltitante.
Até que enfim o vento foi embora e a temp baixou?
Está previsto nevar até que horas?


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa  tava a ver que Loriga não era contemplada com acumulação  por aqui continua a nevar com grande intensidade  temperatura nos -2ºc



Podes crer. Já estava farto de ver neve saltitante.
Até que enfim o vento foi embora e a temp baixou?
Está previsto nevar até que horas?


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> e pelo que eu vejo no satélite é para continuar!



eheheh, e ainda bem, já que vou perder a manhã de trabalho que seja para tirar fotos hoje e amanha.

só penso que os -4,5 eram um pouco dispensáveis, a bateria da máquina teima em "congelar" com o frio. só dá para tirar meia dúzia de fotos de cada vez.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

jonaslor disse:


> Podes crer. Já tava farto de ver neve saltitante.
> Até que enfim o vento foi embora e a temp baixou?
> Está previsto nevar até que horas?



Pelo satélite diria que ai mais 1h ou 2h pode nevar


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

boas por aqui continua nevando fraco mas continua, o IM alterou o aviso prolongado a neve até ás 12 de amanhã, deixo foto da á algum tempo

http://yfrog.com/5kdscn0495brj


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

Viva,
Aqui por Montalegre parou por completo a neve , vamos com - 3,3º. Acham que a precipitação ainda subirá até aqui?


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Continua tudo calmo. Temperatura de -0,5ºC.
Como é que coloco fotos?


----------



## dimitri (10 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

aqui começa a nevar , mas com pouca intensidade , acho que não vai durar muito ...


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Agora gelo e flocos grandes misturados, *0.8ºC*.

Vidro e tejadilho do carro.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

granizus disse:


> Viva,
> Aqui por Montalegre parou por completo a neve , vamos com - 3,3º. Acham que a precipitação ainda subirá até aqui?



Não me parece...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Fui dar um passeio pelo bairro com o cão,é um luxo pisar aquele tapete todo branco na rua ,está tudo tapadinho,no quintal 10cm,não para de cair,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 0.0ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

spiritmind disse:


> Pelo satélite diria que ai mais 1h ou 2h pode nevar



Só??? olha que pelo radar parece que temos neve para mais uma horas...


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

como está a A25? uma vez que nao dá para vir para aqui descendo o caramulo tem que se dar a volta e acho que so dá indo por la..


nada de chuva nem neve por aqui.. já há bastante tempo


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

rodrigom disse:


> e achas que conseguem ir a volta?



conseguem... andam é muitos mais quilómetros... não há neve!


----------



## granizus (10 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não me parece...



Obrigado 
Estava com esperança que a precipitação reportada em Évora, Lisboa, Viseu e Loriga ainda subisse


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

eia.. que treta.. la vou eu ter aulas


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Fui dar um passeio pelo bairro com o cão,é um luxo pisar aquele tapete todo branco na rua ,está tudo tapadinho,no quintal 10cm,não para de cair,vento mais fraco.
> 
> Actuais 0.0ºC e 95% HR.



Um amigo meu que vive ai na cidade mandou-me um sms a fazer enveja, pois diz que a cidade está um espectáculo, tudo branquinho. Só de pensar que estive ai ontem à noite, poderia não ser fácil o regresso.

Por aqui continua a nevar e já com alguma acumulação. Até no alcatrão que estava molhado. Vamos ver...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Continua a nevar...

Deixo uma foto que tirei por volta das 21:45.
Sigo com -1,1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

que grande nevão que esta a cair neva copiosamente


----------



## amarusp (10 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Boa noite.
Alguem sabe quais as condiçoes em Oliveira do Hospital?


----------



## CidadeNeve (10 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Viva! 
1º Lugar: se pretendem utilizar a A25/A23, esqueçam. perdem duas horas para fazer 40 km, fora o risco que é! 
2º lugar: a previsão do IST diz que a precipitação começará a escassear a partir da meia noite, parando às 04h00 (na Covilhã), começando a temperatura a subir. só a partir do meio da manhã é que se entra na casa dos positivos. 
3º lugar: o que não se lê nas entrelinhas do INM é que é e será PERIGOSO andar nas estradas. 
Por aqui, a acumulação é muita mas por vezes os aguaceiros atenuam.
Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

ac_cernax disse:


> Um amigo meu que vive ai na cidade mandou-me um sms a fazer enveja, pois diz que a cidade está um espectáculo, tudo branquinho. Só de pensar que estive ai ontem à noite, poderia não ser fácil o regresso.
> 
> Por aqui continua a nevar e já com alguma acumulação. Até no alcatrão que estava molhado. Vamos ver...



É verdade,e cada vez neva mais .


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:58)




----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Viva!
> *1º Lugar: se pretendem utilizar a A25/A23, esqueçam. perdem duas horas para fazer 40 km, fora o risco que é! *




em que zonas?


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Esta é que eu não esperava...

Está a nevar bastante, já não via a rua assim à uns 10 anos.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Pelo Sarzedo estamos com -1ºC e neve fraca, existindo entre 8 a 10 centímetros de acumulação dentro da localidade. A máxima ficou-se por 1.9ºC e foi alcançada quase no momento em que começou a nevar de manhã.


----------



## salgado (10 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Boas, tenho alguma esperança que ainda neve aqui no Sabugal, tem caído uma neve mto. fraquinha, se cai algum aguaceiro como na covilhã era a loucura, já que as ruas estão já com alguma acumulação. As imagens de radar têm-me desanimado, mas as de satélite fazem-me sonhar, o que acham?


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Bom, pensava eu que a novela estava encerrada, mas afinal volta a nevar com grande intensidade...cheira-me que amanhã não vai ser dia de trabalho, pelo menos de manhã.


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite.
> Alguem sabe quais as condiçoes em Oliveira do Hospital?



Em Oliv. do Hospital não neva, tenho lá uma pessoa amiga e falei agora mesmo com ela.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

Serrano disse:


> Bom, pensava eu que a novela estava encerrada, mas afinal volta a nevar com grande intensidade...cheira-me que amanhã não vai ser dia de trabalho, pelo menos de manhã.



A policia acabou de me cortar a rua já não passa mais ninguém


----------



## excalibas (10 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Assim está Bragança ainda:





Parece-me que alguma da neve se tornou em gelo... o chão nalguns pontos brilha como se reflectisse a luz dos candeeiros da luz pública...
Será que a neve vai voltar antes da meia noite ou só voltamos a vê-la amanhã ao sair de casa?


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui vão umas fotos de Vila Real.

http://yfrog.com/06dsc02077kij
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02101zj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02101zj
http://yfrog.com/06dsc02100fj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02098ej
http://yfrog.com/86dsc02097bbj
http://yfrog.com/62dsc02096tj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02095xj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02094dj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02093yj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02091pgj
http://yfrog.com/08dsc02089pij
http://yfrog.com/86dsc02088j
http://yfrog.com/62dsc02085rj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02081uj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02079pj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02077dj
http://yfrog.com/08dsc02071xj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02081yj
http://yfrog.com/06dsc02077kij


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

excalibas disse:


> Assim está Bragança ainda:
> Parece-me que alguma da neve se tornou em gelo... o chão nalguns pontos brilha como se reflectisse a luz dos candeeiros da luz pública...
> Será que a neve vai voltar antes da meia noite ou só voltamos a vê-la amanhã ao sair de casa?



Que linda está a "minha" cidade
Boa foto


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 23:27)

Boa noite. Aqui, pela cidade da Guarda, continua a nevar. 3º negativos não deixam derreter nem um cisco

Há uma excelente acumulação de neve fofinha e fininha ( aquilo que os espanhóis chamam Neve "polvo"). As estradas de acesso ào centro da cidade estão cortadas ao trânsito. Vai ser complicado ir trabalhar amanhã (Isto se não subir a temperatura).


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 23:27)

O pessoal da serra da estrela ainda têm muita neve pela noite dentro.

Aqui chove moderado e segue para esses lados.


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Informação importante para quem trabalha na Covilhã:

Os jardins-de-infância e escolas do primeiro ciclo da rede pública da Covilhã vão estar encerrados segunda-feira por causa do nevão que já obrigou ao corte de algumas estradas, adiantou fonte da câmara local à Agência Lusa.

O encerramento dos estabelecimentos de ensino "é uma medida de precaução para evitar ao máximo que as pessoas tenham que sair de casa nestas condições adversas", referiu Pedro Silva, vereador com o pelouro da protecção civil, à Agência Lusa.

No concelho estão cortadas as estradas para as freguesias de Verdelhos e Sarzedo, bem como entre Tortosendo e Ourondo. Na zona das Minas da Panasqueira estão também fechadas as ligações entre Barroca e S. Jorge da Beira e de Barroca Grande para Portela de Unhais.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Castelo Branco, a auto-estrada A23 também está cortada a partir do nó da Benespera para norte, em direcção à Guarda.

No Fundão, está fechada a estrada que sobe a Serra da Gardunha, entre o Fundão e Alpedrinha, bem como a estrada que liga o Fundão ao Alcaide. Estão ainda cortadas as ligações Telhado - Barco, Enxabarda - Boxinos e Silvares - Cabeço do Pião.

No concelho de Castelo Branco, a neve obrigou ao corte das estradas entre São Vicente e Casal da Serra e entre Lameirinha e Valbom.

Há ainda cortes no concelho de Oleiros (Oleiros - Isna, Souto - Corgas e Estreito - Foz do Giraldo) e está encerrada a estrada de acesso à aldeia histórica de Monsanto a partir de Relva.

Segundo a mesma fonte do CDOS, a neve tem causado "pequenos acidentes, com toques entre viaturas" a provocar apenas danos materiais.

Neva no distrito de Castelo Branco desde as 07:30, com mais intensidade da norte da Serra da Gardunha e na Serra da Estrela, onde todas as estradas estão encerradas desde as 09:30


http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1466580&seccao=Centro


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

excalibas disse:


> Assim está Bragança ainda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorei a sua foto


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Aqui depois de muito tempo a seco recomeçou e logo com neve


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Viva!
> 1º Lugar: se pretendem utilizar a A25/A23, esqueçam. perdem duas horas para fazer 40 km, fora o risco que é!
> 2º lugar: a previsão do IST diz que a precipitação começará a escassear a partir da meia noite, parando às 04h00 (na Covilhã), começando a temperatura a subir. só a partir do meio da manhã é que se entra na casa dos positivos.
> 3º lugar: o que não se lê nas entrelinhas do INM é que é e será PERIGOSO andar nas estradas.
> ...



eu sou uma testemunha... só um masoquista tentaria sair para andar na A23, só 4x4 ou com correntes, e mesmo assim pode ter o azar de encontrar carros atravessados. por isso esqueçam, só amanhã.

saí agora para tirar uma fotos quando ainda continua a nevar, mas infelizmente só amanhã posso partilhar...

por aqui a neve continua mas nada como da para ver na webcam da covilhã, será que ainda vem para aqui


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

spiritmind disse:


> A policia acabou de me cortar a rua já não passa mais ninguém



À cerca de 30 minutos passei na tua rua, mas depois de passar a tua casa e ao chegar ao inicio da descida para o Ernesto Cruz tive de voltar para trás porque a Polícia já tinha fechado essa parte da rua. A acumulação aí é impressionante. Fui dar uma volta pela cidade e já não a via assim á alguns anos. 
Passei pelo "Limpa-neves" da Câmara Municipal da Covilhã (uma Motoniveladora - quem não caça com cão, caça com gato)


----------



## salgado (10 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Será que aquela precipitação forte que se vê no radar IM entre Leiria e Castelo Branco, a deslocar-se para ENE é a despedida em grande para Castelo-Bramco, Covilhã e com sorte Sabugal?


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

está a cair bem agora.. mas nao deve durar muito tempo..


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 23:34)

Acrescento ainda que também estarão encerradas as escolas da Guarda e de Baião.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 23:34)

Por aqui já parou. 

Mas olha já deu para ver a rua mais branquinha, algo que já tinha saudades. Pena não ter sido de dia e um pouco mais de tempo, mas em terra em que isto acontece de tempos em tempos, não posso pedir muito. 

Para 30min de neve um pouco molhada, com o chão encharcado, não foi nada mau.

Deixo já as temperaturas de hoje porque a luz parece estar a dar sinal (não está habituada a isto)

Mín. *0.6ºC*, actual.
Máx. *2.7ºC*

Que ricas temperaturas.


----------



## salgado (10 Jan 2010 às 23:42)

A nevar um pouco mais agora, vou esperar um pouco a vejo uns flocos de jeito, aqui as ruas estão perigosas, há pouco vi um carro a patinar um pouco...


----------



## rodrigom (10 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

vou agora embora e continua a nevar com media/baixa intensidade e os flocos pequenos


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

bem para fechar hoje, tirada á pouco pelo radar mais uma rodada e deve fechar a loja por este evento







cumps


----------



## granizus (11 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Montalegre não mexe à horas: vento quase nulo, precipitação quase nula e temperatura estável - 3,3º.
Já perdi as esperanças de ver mais neve a sério hoje


----------



## Sirilo (11 Jan 2010 às 00:48)

Em Vale Formoso está uma acumulação impressionante - cerca de 10 com. Nunca tinha visto!!!


----------



## FJC (11 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui já parou.
> 
> Mas olha já deu para ver a rua mais branquinha, algo que já tinha saudades. Pena não ter sido de dia e um pouco mais de tempo, mas em terra em que isto acontece de tempos em tempos, não posso pedir muito.
> 
> ...




Posso dizer-te que nevou e acumulou (pouco) na Bouçã....


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

Aqui por Bragança tiva a máxima mais bais desde que tenho estação e foi de *0.1ºC*

A neve que caiu aqui acumulou cerca de 1a 2cm... Muito pouco, neve congelou tudo e é perigoso andar nas ruas,

O lago do Parque do Eixo Atlântico tem uma cerca de 4cm de espessura de gelo. 

A neve que caíu é muito seca e esvoaça ligeiramente quando se sopra, parece farinha


----------



## Roger24 (11 Jan 2010 às 01:20)

boas noites a todos os membro sou novo por aki acabei de fazer registo sou de valhelhas do conselho da guarda.
passo a dizer k eu sai de valhelhas em direcçao a viseu por motivo de trabalho e encontrei um caos na A23 entre o nó de benespera e Guarda sentido sul/norte...
sai de valhelhas as 19h com precipitacao de neve com grande intensidade e com temp de -1.5ºc e acomulaçao de 5a10cm... fiz-me ha estrada devagarinho... bem cheguei na subida da A23 eram 19h e 40min quando deparo com congestionamento devido a algum gelo e os camiões atravessados por toda a largura da via uma baralhada e nevava com muita intensidade.... ao fim de 2h aparece entao o limpaneves pra tentar resolver o problema e depois espeço pra passar??? foi m complicado alguns carros tambem se atravessaram... ou seja para quem conhece a zona fiz entre o nó da benespera ate ao no da guarda norte cerca de 10km's em 3h...
depois o resto do caminho ja nao havia nada de neve...
cheguei a viseu eram 23h e 30 min, ou seja, 4h e meia pra fazer 120km's lol
liguei pa minha mae e em Valhelhas cai com muita intensidade e da guarda para viseu nada de nada...
bem pessoal eu vou passando por aki durante a semana estou em viseu e fim de semana em Valhelhas...


----------



## rfll (11 Jan 2010 às 01:21)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem para fechar hoje, tirada á pouco pelo radar mais uma rodada e deve fechar a loja por este evento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas noites!
que azar não estar eu este fim de semana no Fundão... bela foto da minha cidade e pelo que sei nevou todo o dia, melhor que o nevão do, dia 20 se não estou em erro, onde estava presente.pelo menos não perdi tudo


----------



## caramulo (11 Jan 2010 às 01:49)

pelos vistos acabou este evento... Fica na minha memória como a maior acumulação de neve que assiste na Serra do Caramulo... a cerca de 900 metros existiam zonas com cerca de 20 cm de acumulação... não consegui ir ao topo (1074m) onde ainda deveria estar mais...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

O amanhecer depois do camão...






http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

Bom dia pessoal:
Imagem de loriga hoje pela manhã.


----------



## CSOF (11 Jan 2010 às 09:14)

aqui por sjp acordamos com neve, bastante ainda, que cenário maravilhoso.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -0,9ºC.

-2,4ºC de mínima e a neve de ontem ainda se vai mantendo.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também ainda há alguma neve/gelo que resistiu à chuva da madrugada.

Agora a àgua vai caindo dos telhados como se estive-se a chover. É o apagar fisico dum episodio não muito comum por aqui.

Céu muito nublado e ausência de vento.


----------



## *Marta* (11 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Na Guarda, acordou tudo como adormeceu: branco. Mais um dia em casa...


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Ainda deve ter nevado mais qualquer coisa de noite, visto que agora temos uma acumulação de 10 a 12 centímetros dentro do Sarzedo. A neve mantém-se intacta, com o termómetro a marcar 1.5ºC. Vamos lá ver se dá para ir trabalhar a seguir ao almoço...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

É altura de nos começarmos a interrogar ao que irá acontecer a toda esta neve, cujo degelo deverá ser bem rápido com a subida de temperatura e chuva moderada que se prevê para amanhã.







http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> É altura de nos começarmos a interrogar ao que irá acontecer a toda esta neve, cujo degelo deverá ser bem rápido com a subida de temperatura e chuva moderada que se prevê para amanhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois de facto na zona baixa da cidade pode haver algumas complicações pontuais vamos ver


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

A neve continua a pintar de branco a cidade de Vila Real. Regista-se ainda uma acumulação de 4cm. Durante a noite e manhã não caiu neve nem houve outro tipo de precipitação.
Acho que foi o maior nevão na cidade nos últimos 30 anos (tenho 39 de idade). Nunca tinha visto nevar durante 10h ininterruptamente na cidade com alguns sítios a terem mais de 10 cm de acumulação mas a regra era os 10 cm.
A temperatura agora é de cerca de 3º/4ºC.


----------



## caramulo (11 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

cenário fantástico... alguma acumulação de neve logo acima dos 300 metros... algumas estradas ainda intrasitáveis pela Serra...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 12:41)

Boa tarde

Vai derretendo lentamente a neve aqui por Bragança, o céu está encoberto e 2ºC


----------



## godzila (11 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

Desta vez tirei a barriga de misérias, um enorme nevão abateu-se durante a noite passada aqui em Pampilhosa da serra, o concelho está completamente tapado de neve não se anda de carro, uns belos 12 cm cobrem tudo de branco e o frio desta manhã está a manter grande arte da neve.


----------



## NorthWind (11 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

VILA REAL disse:


> A neve continua a pintar de branco a cidade de Vila Real. Regista-se ainda uma acumulação de 4cm. Durante a noite e manhã não caiu neve nem houve outro tipo de precipitação.
> Acho que foi o maior nevão na cidade nos últimos 30 anos (tenho 39 de idade). Nunca tinha visto nevar durante 10h ininterruptamente na cidade com alguns sítios a terem mais de 10 cm de acumulação mas a regra era os 10 cm.
> A temperatura agora é de cerca de 3º/4ºC.




Que belas fotos e que saudades! 

Apanhei um grande nevão aí em 97 qd ainda era estudante!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2010 às 14:07)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui posso dizer que é maior nevão desde Fevereiro 1983 no dia de Carnaval .

Por aqui o céu de manhã estava encoberto,com a passar das horas têm vindo abrir,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,vento fraco.

Por aqui as escolas não abriram,não houve a tradicional feira das segundas,e a cidade de manhã nas ruas andava-se com alguma dificuldade devido há acumulação nos passeios e ruas.

Actuais 4.3ºC e 90% HR,ontem não contou nada no penico,hoje com a neve a derreter já contou 7.5mm,isto não deve ser verdade .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Neste momento apareceu o sol a refletir na neve nos telhados a entrar pela janela do estáminé,estou a ver que tenho que ir a buscar os óculos  escuros para ler os pots no PC


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jan 2010 às 16:29)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes !
> 
> Por aqui posso dizer que é maior nevão desde Fevereiro 1983 no dia de Carnaval .



Segundo informações que obtive de algumas pessoas, tratou-se mesmo de algo surpreendente.
E o mais estranho é a hora deste acontecimento, pois pensava-se só poder nevar no inicio da precipitação, aproveitando ainda o frio à superfície que possivelmente seria varrido ao longo do dia, mas a neve com mais acumulação que ocorreu aqui, e ai em muito, mas muito mais quantidade deu-se já ao final do dia.

----------------

Por aqui céu encoberto por nuvens medias e chuva fraca/chuviscos.

Temp. *4.5ºC* _(a descer)_ e *86% *de HR _(a subir)_.


----------



## godzila (11 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

digão lá que não é uma bela foto




e agora uma mais tecnica, esta medida foi efctuada no meio da estrada da minha terra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2010 às 19:29)

Boas noites!

Por aqui já vai caindo novamente,mas em forma liquida ,agora que estava habituado há neve ,não deve ser a última.

O meu quintal ainda continua intacto,só se vê tudo branco,chegou atingir uma altura de 10cm nalgumas zonas.

Actuais 2.4ºC e 90% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.1 / 4.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Por cá não há neve, nem de manhã restava nada...

Céu nublado, chuva fraca, 7.5mm de acumulação hoje.

Actuais 4.5ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## dimitri (11 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

ontem por esta hora estava a nevar por aqui, ja estou com saudades ,não nevou nada por ali alem mas sempre era um bonito espetaculo, agora  por esta zona só vai ocorrendo alguns chuviscos ...


temperatura actual 4.5ºc


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

por aqui a temperatura mantém-se baixa 0,3º


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> por aqui a temperatura mantém-se baixa 0,3º



Será que ainda podemos ter neve antes de começar a chover

Na minha estação registo 1.0ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Parece haver uma "bolsa de ar frio" que persiste no interior Centro/Norte, ainda que por escassas horas.

A temperatura na Covilhã também parece resistir, bem como a neve...A esta hora, na zona alta da cidade, estão apenas 0,6ºC. Na aeródromo registavam-se 1,9ºC (às 21 h; a essa mesma hora, curiosamente, estavam 3,5ºC nas Penhas Douradas).


P.S. - A precipitação que se aproxima, somada ao rápido degelo da neve caída ontem (mais os solos saturados), poderão levar a episódios de cheias, ainda que bastante localizados e de curta duração, que convinha não menosprezar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro,chuva muito muito miudinha,vento fraco.

Actuais 2.3ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Muito nevoeiro, chuva fraca e muito miúda, 4.2ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Já chuvisca com 0,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,4ºC / 2,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

dia estave com o ceu limpo, tornando-se encoberto a partir das 16h... o vento esteve fraco durante todo o dia...
caiu um primeiro aguaceiro, entre as 18 e as 20h,...   

estatisticas: 
nuvens dominantes: altoestratus passando a nimbustratus
max: 8.6ºC
min: 1.1ºC
vento: geralmente muito fraco, com uma rajada maxima de 4.9km/h 
a humidade variou entre os 67% e os 94% (actual)
a pressao variou entre os 1017 e os 1019 (actual)
a precipitaçao: 0.1 mm (resultado do aguaceiro)  

actualmente esta tudo calmo, nao chove sm vento e esta encoberto, ha alguma neblina a chegar do lado do rio... estou com 7.4ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

0,1º!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

MSantos disse:


> Será que ainda podemos ter neve antes de começar a chover
> 
> Na minha estação registo 1.0ºC



Acredito mais em chuva gelada...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Acredito mais em chuva gelada...



Também me parece, já não existe frio em altitude para a formação de neve

Vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (11 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Pelo mapa das temperaturas atuais em Portugal dá pra notar a diferença entre o Nordeste em relação as demais regiões do país.
Tempo encoberto e temperaturas geladas. Bom frio pra vocês aí!!!!
Faz 0°C em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Por aqui a chuva miudinha vai engrossando,vento fraco,com 2.4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Aqui nem anda nem desanda!0,1º e vento para variar de Nordeste!
Acho que vou esperar mais uma horinha para ver o que isto dá!


----------



## CSOF (11 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

por aqui temperatura de 0,8ºC já chuviscou, não acredito que neve mais e a que temos vai derretendo pouco a pouco


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2010 às 23:39)

CSOF disse:


> por aqui temperatura de 0,8ºC já chuviscou, não acredito que neve mais e a que temos vai derretendo pouco a pouco



Eu também não mas acredito que chova...e muito!


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Pelo mapa das temperaturas atuais em Portugal dá pra notar a diferença entre o Nordeste em relação as demais regiões do país.
> Tempo encoberto e temperaturas geladas. Bom frio pra vocês aí!!!!
> Faz 0°C em Bragança.



Belo mapa. No interior norte e centro o ar frio continental ainda domina, mas apenas em superfície. Dificilmente haverá chuva congelada porque duvido muito que a temperatura desça de 0ºC. Neste momento eu tenho 0,1ºC, algum nevoeiro e chuvisco. A neve ainda resiste em muitos locais.


----------



## CSOF (11 Jan 2010 às 23:50)

agora apareceu o nevoeiro e esta cada vez mais denso


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Chuvisca, a neve vai desaparecendo e estão 0,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2010 às 02:11)

desde a 1.30 que chove itensamente... estou com 7.7ºC sem vento...


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2010 às 02:41)

ricardop120 disse:


> desde a 1.30 que chove itensamente... estou com 7.7ºC sem vento...



Essa zona é mesmo atraente à chuva. Aqui passa ao largo e aí...


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jan 2010 às 07:48)

Por aqui depois de uma noite em que já chove desde a uma da manhã, e em que já vou nos 16.0 mm. Agora junta-se o vento por vezes forte à chuva, o que dá num dia péssimo para quem tem de andar na rua.

Antes o frio seco, do que este mau tempo com temperatura amena.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 08:37)

Por aqui chove forte, mesmo muito forte por vezes, com vento na ordem dos 45 a 50km/h.

Desde as 00h de hoje até ao momento, já lá vão 31.5mm.

Actuais 10ºC.

Estão 1007hPa, e a estação dá previsão de tempestade...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 09:00)

Já mudou muito os dados actuais, em especial a pressão, que já cai para os 1004hPa

Actuais 37mm, 10.2ºC e 97%HR


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2010 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Chuva e 1,7ºC


Mesmo a chover, durante a noite a temperatua ainda desceu a -0,1ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (12 Jan 2010 às 09:11)

Segundo o IM na Pampilhosa da Serra 19.8 mm na ultima hora
Bem pelo menos assim deixam de estar isolados que a neve derrete toda !!

Joao


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 09:46)

Bem, por cá hoje está um dia óptimo: chuva forte, vento muito forte com rajadas, tempo ameno e muita humidade.

Que rico dia de Inverno.

Actuais 9.4ºC, 97%HR e 41.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:30)

godzila disse:


> digão lá que não é uma bela foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Que belas fotos !  E que bela camada!  Qual é a tua localidade? Pela foto parece bem mais alta que as redondezas  ... é junto de alguma serra?


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2010 às 10:32)

Derreteu muita neve com esta chuva intensa, mas no Sarzedo ainda se vai mantendo o manto branco nos locais de maior acumulação, como nos campos e nas bermas da estrada, no entanto, é capaz de desaparecer durante a tarde.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

Isto é que são as "alterações climáticas" !!! Domingo no litoral nevava como costuma no interior, hoje chove cá como costuma no litoral!!!

Já levo 19 litros/m2 em apenas 8 horas...

A temperatura tem oscilado entre os 0,5ºC e os 3,0ºC




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALV72 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Mais 24 mm na estação do Fajão na Pampilhosa da Serra, é o diluvio será que aquilo está a marcar bem ? Quase 45mm nas ultimas 2 horas ?

Joao


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

ALV72 disse:


> Mais 24 mm na estação do Fajão na Pampilhosa da Serra, é o diluvio será que aquilo está a marcar bem ? Quase 45mm nas ultimas 2 horas ?
> 
> Joao



Pode haver neve acumulada que com a fusão se transforme em "precipitação".

Isso aconteceu ontem comigo, pois não choveu e o meu pluviómetro registou a neve que acumulou domingo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2010 às 12:38)

Boas tardes !

Pronto,lá se foi a neve com esta quantidade de chuva que caiu nas ultimas horas.

Muita chuva têm caido esta noite e manhã,neste momento fez uma pausa para o almoço ,céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 98% HR e desde as 0h 23.0mm .


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2010 às 12:40)

Parou a chuva e agora tenho 3,6ºC e algum nevoeiro.



.


----------



## rodrigom (12 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Aqui a chuva nao pára desde de manha! Umas vezes cai com menos intensidade mas quase sempre cai forte a moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui a chuva ainda não voltou,céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## rodrigom (12 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Por aqui a chuva parou.. Mas nao deve faltar muito para voltar.


----------



## rodrigom (12 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

por aqui o ceu está abrir e ja se ve o sol


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

Forte aguaceiro na Covilhã, com granizo à mistura...


----------



## rodrigom (12 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

por aqui volta a chuva


----------



## Sirilo (12 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

Ouvi um trovão...
(em Vale Formoso - Covilhã)


----------



## amarusp (12 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco
5,4ºC de temperatura e 41,5 mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a tarde já foi sem chuva,muitas nuvens com algumas abertas,vento fraco.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado com muitas estrelas no céu .

Actuais 8.3ºC e 83% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.6ºC / 10.9ºC e precipitação 23.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Por cá hoje foi um dilúvio inacreditável:105mm, quando saí de casa, por volta das 10:50h, marcava 58mm, agora que chego a casa deparo-me com o dobro...

Máxima de 9.6ºC e vento foi sempre muito forte.

Actuais 1013hPa, 6.3ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá hoje foi um dilúvio inacreditável:105mm, quando saí de casa, por volta das 10:50h, marcava 58mm, agora que chego a casa deparo-me com o dobro...
> 
> Máxima de 9.6ºC e vento foi sempre muito forte.
> 
> Actuais 1013hPa, *6.3*ºC e 89%HR.



Perdão. Não eram 6.3ºC, mas sim 8.3ºC, as minhas sinceras desculpas.

Céu nublado, com algumas abertas ainda grandiosas, 7.6ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Depois da agitação que ouve por aqui nos últimos dias,convêm dar descanso ao pessoal ,só durante algumas horas ,a próxima já vêm a caminho no Atlântico.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 3,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (12 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 4,8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2010 às 01:03)

resumo terça feira 

a noite foi de chuva itensa bem como durante toda a manhã... durante a tarde o ceu passou de
encoberto para muito nublado, com algumas abertas...
 o vento soprou moderado durante a madrugada enfraquecendo de manha... 

estatisticas: 
nuvens dominantes: nimbustratus 
max: 10.8ºC
min: 6.4ºC
vento: soprou moderado, com uma rajada max de 37.4 km/h
humidade: esteve estatica nos 100% 
pressao: variou entre os 1007hpa e os 1016 (actual)
a precipitaçao: acomulada de 42.6mm 
------------------

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com 6.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2010 às 08:14)

Bom dia! 

Mais um dia cinzento de chuva e nevoeiro por aqui.

Vento nulo e 8.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jan 2010 às 10:24)

Vai chuviscando na Covilhã, com 6.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No Sarzedo ainda há neve à beira da estrada, visto que acumulação aí quase duplicou com a limpeza do asfalto.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Muito nevoeiro por aqui que não quer levantar, visão bastante reduzida.
Por agora a chuva fez uma pausa. 
Estranho ninguem falar de nevoeiro.


----------



## excalibas (13 Jan 2010 às 11:51)

Aqui continuamos com chuva intermitente e 6.6ºC.
Offtopic: Tinha um balde na rua desde o ano passado de tal forma que encheu com agua que entretanto congelou. Este é o estado do gelo passados estes 2 dias de chuva intensa:




Dá para imaginar a grossura que teve e o frio que apanhou.
O contador da agua que estava perto, rebentou com o frio!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Boas, neste momento chove com pouca intensidade e a temperatura é de 7,0ºC. A mínima esta manhã foi de 2,6ºC. O acumulado até este momento é de 5,7 mm.

Aqui na minha rua também havia muito gelo devido à agua das chuvas que corre de um ribeiro pela rua abaixo, e ainda resiste.


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2010 às 13:38)

Excelentes esses relatos, tão diferentes aqui da minha zona!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Boas tardes !

Como estava previsto cá temos novamente a chuva e com alguma intensidade .

O dia naceu com muito nevoeiro aqui pela zona,a partir do meio dia a chuva voltou com força,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 98% HR e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2010 às 14:25)

Por cá desde as 12:45h que chove forte a muito forte, com cada carga de água maior que a outra.

Actuais 1007hPa, 10ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Por cá agora chove torrencialmente, com neblina à mistura, 10.1ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2010 às 15:20)

Chuva e 7,4ºC.


3,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2010 às 16:00)

Boas tardes...

Por cá está vento muito forte, com rajadas muito forte, chuva forte, temperatura amena, e pressão a cair uma média de 2hPa/h!!!

Actuais 1004hPa, 9.8ºC, 99%HR e 11.5mm na última hora.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

Por cá chuva sem parar, mais ou menos desde as 10:45h, e não parece ter fim à vista...

Não sei o que se passa com a pressão, mas já vai em 1001hPa.!!!

Actuais 9.7ºC, 99%HR e 16.5mm desde as 14h.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2010 às 17:15)

Boas Tardes!

Parecia estar-se a aproximar muita chuva, mas afinal é nevoeiro e chuva fraca.

Estava a pensar que o pior seria a esta hora, mas afinal deve ter sido durante a hora de almoço em que choveu um pouco mais intensamente, mas nada de mais.

Acumulados até ao momento *16.5 mm*.

O vento sopra na ordem do 15 km/h de S. Temp. 10.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2010 às 17:23)

Despeço-me por agora, com um *Baltazar* bem vivo, ainda chove forte por aqui, vento forte com rajadas, 9.8ºC, 99%HR(como esteve todo o dia!) e 1000hPa..

19.2mm desde as 14h.


----------



## ALV72 (13 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Será que chove assim tanto na Pampilhsa da Serra ? 18.3 mm ás 16 horas segundo o IM. Não há ninguem do forum aí por esses lados ?

Joao


----------



## rodrigom (13 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

que diluvio que cai aqui agora! 

está tanto vento por aqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi marcada com muita chuva e vento,neste momento já não chove,já se vê muitas estrelas no céu ,vento ainda continua muito forte, a temperatura desde as 18h já subiu 2.5ºC,devido ao vento de SW.

Actuais 13.4ºC e 90% de HR e 12.0mm.


----------



## amarusp (13 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Um momento sem chuva!
Vento moderado, temperatura de 10,6ºC e 15 mm de precipitaçao acumulados.


----------



## rodrigom (13 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Aqui nao para.. muita chuva e vento


----------



## rodrigom (13 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

fiquei sem luz agora.. pra i uns 10 minutos.. o ceu ja abriu um bocado.. a chuva já parou mas o vento é forte!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Boas, neste momento chove fraco com algum nevoeiro e uma temperatura de 5,3ºC. A pressão tem vindo a descer durante toda atarde e está agora nos 999 hPa. A precipitação acumulada hoje até este momento é de 19,4 mm. Mínima de 2,6ºC e máxima de 7,3ºC.

Edit: E de um momento para o outro, o vento rodou para sul e a temperatura começou a subir vertiginosamente, de 5,3ºC para os actuais 8,6ºC em 15 minutos.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

o dia acordou com chuva passando a regime de aguaceiros muio fortes... o vento soprou fraco ate ao meio da tarde, tornando-se
moderado com rajadas a partir do final da tarde... 

estatisticas: 
nuvens dominantes: nimbustratus
max: 12.8ºC
min: 6.8ºC
vento: soprou fraco tornando-se moderado no final da tarde com uma rajada maxima de 39.1 km/h
 humidade esteve estatica nos 100% pelo segundo dia consecutivo... 
a pressao variou entre: 1012 e  os 1002 (actual)
a precipitação acomulada e de 37.6 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

actulmente o vento e~sta moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes... 
nao chove e estou com 12.2ºC


----------



## amarusp (13 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

8,3ºC e 16,5 mm de precipitaçao.
periodos de chuva e vento moderado, por vezes forte de sudeste


----------



## dimitri (13 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

boas. hoje por aqui tem sido um dia com alguma precipitação , agora acalmou a chuva e veio o vento  que anda  na ordem do 18 km/h de w . temp 11.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

O vento por aqui continua forte e barulhento,céu muito nublado.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 78% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.8ºC e 12.0mm


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2010 às 23:03)

Boa noite...

Neste momento não chove mas está bastante vento por aqui a Luz já piscou 3 vezes, daqui a pouco estou às escuras

Temperatura está alta e é de 9.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2010 às 10:15)

Noite de temporal por aqui... Caíram árvores junto à pousada!

Eu registei a a rajada mais alta desde que tenho anemómetro, 43km/h, bastante protegido...

Por agora céu com algumas abertas e 6ºC


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2010 às 10:15)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É visível nova acumulação de neve acima dos 1300-1400msnm.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Este aguaceiro de agora tem direito a trovoada...


----------



## Nunotex (14 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Tenho informações de que está a nevar em Loriga!


----------



## Morakot (14 Jan 2010 às 12:23)

aqui pela guarda esta noite foi muito ventosa e na escola afonço de albuquerque as taipas das obras rebitadas voaram esteve ca um ventaval..............................

espero que o vento nao volte 

quem me dera que viesse um solsito nao era? 

e depois uma neve isso e que era


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Céu nublado e 7,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

4,9ºC / 10,1ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

Continua o vento forte de SW com rajadas que chegam aos 40 km/h. A rajada máxima de madrugada foi de 66,9 km/h, na estação do IM foi de 93,7 km/h. Temperatura actual de 7,4ºC, pressão de 1013 hPa em aumento e céu com muitas nuvens. Mínima de 4,4ºC e máxima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## dimitri (14 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

boas, por aqui vai estando o céu nublado com algumas abertas , mas nada de chuva , o vento e que vai reinando por agora ,30 km/h.
temperatura actual 13.2ºc


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2010 às 14:12)

Depois de uma noite de vento muito forte, hoje de manhã era visivel aqui no bairro da Coxa algumas telhas perdidas que voaram durante a noite dos respectivos telhados tal como muitos caixotes do lixo virados e outros pequenos destroços como ramos de árvores e roupa que fugiu dos estendais

Por agora céu nublado com abertas e o vento está bastante mais calmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2010 às 14:17)

Boas tardes !

Desde as 7h qualquer nuvem que passa por cima da cidade deixa cair chuva ,quando a fartura é muito,é assim !

Portanto,têm sido uma manhã marcada por aguaceiros fraquentes e por vezes fortes com algum vento.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 82% HR e 4.0mm


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Céu parcialmente nublado, 5,4ºC e 21,00 mm de precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Boa noite

Vai arrefecendo por aqui, neste momento registo 5.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi com alguns momentos de céu muito nublado sem pinga ,vento moderado.

Neste momento céu limpo com poucas nuvens baixas,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 76% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.7ºC / 12.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Por cá houve muito vento durante a noite, numa ocasião pus o anemómetro à janela, e mediu um "average" de 20km/h!

O acumulado de hoje vai em 8.7ºC, e o de ontem foi de 27mm.

Neste momento, céu parcialmente nublado, 7.4ºC, 82%HR e 1020hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o sol que tanta gente anseia hoje apareceu por entre as abertas, mas o dia ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros que renderam *4.5 mm*.

As temperaturas variaram entre os *6.8ºC* de mínima e os *13.0ºC* de máxima.

A rajada máxima foi de *42.5 km/h*.

-------------------

Por agora:

Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco de NW.
Temp.* 8.5ºC*


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Em Oliveira do Hospital assisti pelas15 horas a uma bela trovoada acompanhada por granizo.


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2010 às 20:50)

Temperatura vai descendo, agora com 4,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

Por cá céu nublado, chuva fraquinha.

Actuais 7.0ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2010 às 22:26)

o dia estve encoberto durante a manha tornando-se nublado durante a tarde... 
o veno soprou geralmente fraco, com algumas rajadas durante os aguaceiros... 
só choveu da parte da manha, 
a destacar entre as 10.20 e as 11.15 veio uam forte chuvada, com granizo acompanhada com trovoada

estatisticas

nuvens dominantes: nimbustratus bem altos
max: 12.4ºC
min: 7.1ºC
vento: geralmente fraco, com uma rajada maxima de: 11.5 km/h
a humidade variou entre os 100% e  91% (actual)
a pressao: variou entre os 1011d de manha e os 1021 (actual) 
a precipitaçao acomuldada de: 7.7 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 7.6ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes!

O dia nasceu com o céu muito nublado com muito nevoeiro aqui pela zona.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,já cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.1ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2010 às 13:58)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo registado uma mínima de 2.5ºC. Hoje de manhã tive visibilidade para as Penhas Douradas, onde havia neve acima dos 1400-1500msnm.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

Céu nublado e 4,2ºC.

0,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

Céu muito nublado,aguaceiros fracos,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.9ºC e 1024.2hpa.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2010 às 14:46)

Ainda não foi hoje que a chuva deu tréguas.

Chuva fraca, mas bem chovida, pois levo *1.5 mm *.

Vento fraco de SE e *8.9ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de aguaceiros por vezes moderados em certos momentos,com a chegada da noite passou a chuva fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.5ºC e 95% HR e 1.5mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Chuva, neblina e 4,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,0ºC / 5,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

por aqui o dia esteve com periodos de chuva fraca... o vento spoprou fraco... 

estatisticas: 

nuvens dominantes: nimbustratus
max: 10.3ºC
min: 5.8ºC
vento: soprou geralmente frcaco... com uma rajada maxima de 4.3 km/h
a humidade variou entre os 99% e os 100 %(actual) 
a pressao atmosferica variou entre os 1011 de manha e os 1020 actual 
a precipitaçao acomulada foi de: 2.1 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

actualmente chove fraco, sem vento... estou com 10.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

Por aqui some e segue a chuvinha sem parar,fraca,mas lá vai caindo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 2.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

Por aqui mais do mesmo, chuva fraca mas certinha, com algum nevoeiro.

_Que tempo....  Nunca mais dá para por tudo a arejar e repor a Vitamina D_

Temperatura: *8.7ºC* e precipitação *5.0 mm*.

Vento na ordem dos 10-15 km/h de ESE.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

*Chuvinha...*

Dia muito excitante...  desde as 15h que a temperatura tem oscilado entre os *4,7ºC* e os *5,3ºC*....  



Os extremos de temperatura foram *0,4ºC / 5,3ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Começou a chover miudinho à hora de jantar e ja leva *3mm*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Chuva fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 3.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7ºC / 9.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Neblina, chuva fraca e 6,7ºC.

4,3ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Por cá já desde a manhã de ontem que vai chovendo, agora moderado, acompanhado por vento por vezes forte e temperatura demasiado elevada...

Actuais 12.1ºC, 100%HR, 1019hPa e 14.2mm desde as 00h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Bons dias !

Por aqui a chuva fraca ainda não parou de cair desde ontem ao final da tarde.

Actuais 10.1ºC desde as 0h com 5.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 11:17)

Por aqui, a chuva acalcou embora que temporariamente , enquanto o vento aumenta gradualmente de velocidade, vindo de W/SW.

Actuais 12.7ºC, 99%HR e 16mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Por aqui pela baixa muito nevoeiro,não chove,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

Por aqui...   chuvinha...    chuvinha...

Já levo *12mm*

A mínima foi de *4,6ºC* ao inicio da noite, e neste momento registo *10ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Dia de Céu totalmente encoberto.

Chuva fraca ou chuviscos, acumulado desde as 0h: *11.1 mm*.

Temperatura: *12.6ºC*.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Chuva e 8,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,3ºC / 10,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2010 às 18:15)

Por aqui,a chuva,depois de uma pausa de uma hora para o lanche ,eis que voltou novamente com a mesma espessura,fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 6.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Por cá a máxima foi de uns estranhos mas confirmados por outra mini-estação 13.1ºC, num períodos de vento e chuvisco, pelas 12:30h.

Actuais 10.4ºC, 96%HR, 1022hPa e 25.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Deixem chover, que um dia há-de fazer falta...

Mesmo assim, desde Domingo passado já levo um total de 185.2mm(faltam pouco mais de 10mm para fazer a média)!!!!!!!!!!

Actuais 10.3ºC, 96%HR, 1024hPa e 26mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Chuva fraca,vento moderado de SW.

Actuais 12.9ºC e 7.5mm

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Por cá neblina, chuva fraca e vento nulo.

Actuais 10.1ºC, 97%HR e 1022hPa.

Até amanhã...


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

Mais um dia ameno de inverno, acumulando praticamente ao longo das 24h *13,7mm* de precipitação...


Extremos do dia: * 4,7ºC / 10,6ºC*


Temperatura actual: *7,7ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia

neblina, chuva fraca e 7,0ºC.


6,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos ainda bons 26.5mm

Hoje mais uma manhã sonolenta, de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, com temperatura amena e muita humidade.

Actuais 10.6ºC, 96%HR, 1024hPa e 5.5mm desde as 00z.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2010 às 11:11)

Bons dias!

Por cá se continua de céu encoberto,chuva muito fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.3ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 11:30)

Chuva fraca, 11ºC, 98%Hr e 1027hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2010 às 15:32)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui já houve momentos de sol ,mas o céu ainda muito nublado por nuvens médias e baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.9ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 17:20)

Por cá o sol vai espreitando pelas largas brechas no céu.

Actuais 12ºC e 100%Hr.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

|neste momento forte nevoeiro que ainda ha pouco minutos era uma fraca neblina>


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 18:42)

Nevoeiro cada vez mais intenso.

Actuais 11.9ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

Por aqui, céu parcialmente nublado , já não há nevoeiro e o vento sopra fraco.

Actuais 11ºC, 96%HR, 1022hPa e 6.2mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Céu nublado e 7,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,5ºC / 8,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Mais um dia como o de ontem... ameno, acumulando  *9,7mm *de precipitação...   


Extremos do dia: *7ºC / 9,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *7,5ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2010 às 00:06)

Boas, por cá a temperatura é de 6,8ºC e está estabilizada há quase 5 horas. O céu está encoberto e cai chuva molha-parvos. A precipitação do dia é de 8,6 mm. Mínima de 6,3ºC e máxima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui continua a cair chuvinha  desde de manhã,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 98% HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Por aqui continua tudo muito encoberto com nuvens baixas,com chuviscos e vento muito fraco.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 1019.5hpa e 1.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jan 2010 às 14:53)

Dia cinzento, com alguns chuviscos e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *12.0ºC*
Precipitação: *0.7 mm*


----------



## amarusp (18 Jan 2010 às 19:11)

Ceú muito nublado e 11ºC de temperatura


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2010 às 19:54)

Céu nublado, chuva fraca, neblina.

Actuais 12.2ºC, 100%HR, 1018hPa e sem precipitação registada.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

Dia de chuva fraca em Bragança e 8ºC onde anda o frio?


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2010 às 21:13)

Por cá já não chove, mas o nevoeiro é intenso.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

Boas noites !

Chuva fraca,muito nevoeiro,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.4ºC máxima até ao momento,com 2.0mm


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Chuva fraca e 8,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,9ºC / 8,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

Nevoeiro denso ,vento fraco,com 11.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6ºC / 11.5ºC e 2.5mm


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

Mais um dia meteorologicamente aborrecido...

A amplitude térmica atingiu uns estonteantes *1,5ºC* 



Mínima:* 7,3ºC*

Máxima:* 8,8ºC*

Actual: *8,5ºC*



A precipitação foi de *6,1mm*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

Isto é que vai aqui um tempo... 

Apenas alguns chuviscos que não foram além dos *1.2 mm* acumulados nas últimas 24h e sol nem vê-lo.

Temperaturas amenas, *10.4ºC* de mínima e *12.2ºC* de máxima o que dá *1.8ºC* de amplitude térmica.

---------------------

Por agora sigo com uns amenos *12.0ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 08:35)

Por aqui chuva fraca, mas moderada por vezes, neblina, vento fraco a moderado(até 15kmh).

Actuais 11.7ºC(mínima de hoje), 100%HR, 1019hPa e 5mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 09:46)

Aparece o vento mais moderado e algumas abertas, a humidade desce e a temperatura dispara...

Actuais 12.4ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Pedro disse:


> Aparece o vento mais moderado e algumas abertas, a humidade desce e a temperatura dispara...
> 
> Actuais 12.4ºC e 97%HR.



Mais uma rajada, mais uma aberta, mais um pouco de sol, mais um disparo na temperatura.Incrível a diferença com o IM, a máxima prevista para hoje deles quase foi a mínima aqui.

Actuais 12.9ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Vai aparecendo o sol na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Isto hoje está que não se pode olhar a base da estação: 13.1ºC e 88%HR!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Boas tardes !

Pela manhã ainda havia muitas nuvens,neste momento o sol já vai aparecendo em força ,céu com muitas abertas,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.1ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2010 às 13:03)

Céu nublado e 10,5ºC.

7,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Céu com muitas nuvens,com algumas abertas,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.4ºC e 1021.8hpa.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

Hoje tem chovido menos e já deu para ver como estão as montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

temperatura: 6,7ºC
precipitaçao: 4,30mm


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Por cá, por mais incrível que pareça, a mínima dei-se por volta das 2:30/3h, com um valor de 10.2ºC.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens ,já com o ambiente mais favoravél .

Neste momento poucas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 86% HR.

A máxima foi de 14.2,para a miníma ainda continua a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Por aqui começou a entrar neblusidade,fez subir a temperatura,com 9.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança sigo com 8.0ºC e céu nublado com abertas...

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

Boas tardes!

Céu pouco nublado,muito sol ,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.1ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2010 às 15:08)

Muitas nuvens, algum sol e pouca humidade no ar. Vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 67%HR.3.2mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

Chove com 7,9ºC.

5,4ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2010 às 15:57)

Tempo de seca, com vento agora um poco mais veloz, mas não acima dos 15km/h.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

Céu complectamente nublado e vento nulo.

Actuais 11.5ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Em geito de despedida, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco.

Actuais 10.9ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens,muito sol e algum vento.

Neste momento a temperatura vai descendo bem,já foi ultrapassado a temperatura miníma desta madrugada,que foi de 7.8ºC.

Actuais 7.6ºC e 79% HR.

Máxima de hoje 13.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

A chuva dos últimos dias derreteu muita da neve na Torre, Serra da Estrela.

Mas ainda persiste alguma.
Imagens de hoje da estância Vodafone:


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Céu nublado e 7,6ºC


Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 8,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

Boas Noites!

Finalmente um dia sem chuva e com sol, já com uma temperatura nocturna mais normal.

Máx. *11.9ºC*

Actual: *5.7ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia...

Aqui por Bragança está um dia de Primavera está de sol e 8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2010 às 12:44)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui nasceu com muitas nuvens altas e neblina nos vales dos rios.

O céu já estêve mais nublado do que agora o sol vai aparecendo .

Actuais 10.9ºC e 76% HR.

Temperaturas de ontem 6.5ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Céu com muitas nuvens,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 11.0ºC e 1023.9hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Por cá a mínima foi de uns agradáveis 5.1ºC.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Que seca pegada...

Actual 10ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Alguns choviscos que ainda não despertaram o meu pluviómetro e *7,6ºC*



Extremos de hoje: *4,6ºC  /  11,2ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2010 às 22:05)

Boas Noites!

A tarde e a noite está a ser de céu com muitas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 82% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0ºC / 12.0ºC.

Neste momento tenho o pessoal a cantar as "Janeiras" há porta ,tenho que ir lá abaixo ao pé deles,e são muitos ,já sei o que eles querem $ e .


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento tenho o pessoal a cantar as "Janeiras" há porta ,tenho que ir lá abaixo ao pé deles,e são muitos ,já sei o que eles querem $ e .



Uma bela tradição


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2010 às 23:03)

Lousano disse:


> Uma bela tradição



É verdade,pela Beira Baixa é tradição.

Então com o bairro mais sossegado,os bombos já se passaram para o lado de lá da estrada,cada um trazia o seu copo,foi só despejar do garrafão .já lá ia umas alminhas bem tratadas .

Quanto ao resto,noite calma,sem vento e frio.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com nevoeiro na zona alta, registando-se uma temperatura de 10 graus na cota dos 500msnm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Boas tardes!

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.8ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## carlitinhos (22 Jan 2010 às 15:13)

boa noite

tendo poucos conhecimentos do assunto "meteorologia" mas seguindo as saidas dos modelos e principalmente dos dois mais conhecidos, temos como muitos ansiavam sol, sol e sol até aos confins do inverno, parece-me que para piorar o cenario até as temperaturas a 850hPa passaram a positivas em praticamente toda a semana.
Bom, definitivamente será um descanso dos guerreiros para os proximos tempos (seguramente duas semanas), a pasmaceira que ai vem não tem fim á vista.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Céu nublado e 8,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

6,8ºC / 9,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Dia muito nublado, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos... (1,3mm)


Extremos de temperatura: *7,3ºC  /  9,4ºC*


Para a próxima madrugada o GFS indica uns belos aguaceiros, a ver vamos!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

Cé nublado ao longo do dia, não choveu, com máxima de 13.3ºC.

Actuais 10ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Boas noites.

Por aqui continua o céu nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 8.7ºC e 86% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

Ontem ainda registei 1mm, pela noite, já bem perto da meia-noite, mas hoje ainda não pingou e não estou à espera que pingue nada.

Actuais 10.3ºC e 79%HR.

Mínima de 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia


Chuvisco com 7,9ºC.

Mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2010 às 10:42)

Chuva fraca e *8,1ºC*


Mínima de 7,3ºC esta madrugada que julgo ser ultrapassada logo à noite se a nebulosidade for embora.



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

Bons dias!

Por aqui o céu vai estando muito nublado,sem chuva,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Por cá o sol brilha tímido, com a pressão a descer, nebulosidade a baixar e diminuir e temperatura no auge.

Actuais 12.9ºC, 66%HR e 2.9km/h SW.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 13:26)

Não há vento, muita nuvem no céu e sol atrevido a espreitar entre o céu nublado.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 67%HR.
------------------------------

Hoje acabei finalmente a montagem da estação.

A primeira imagem, onde se vê o pluviómetro ao fundo do lado esquerdo e o anemómetro em frente.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

Por cá a temperatura está alta...

Actuais 14.9ºC, 58%HR, 0.7km/h e 1015hPa(estáveis).


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje acabei finalmente a montagem da estação.
> 
> A primeira imagem, onde se vê o pluviómetro ao fundo do lado esquerdo e o anemómetro em frente.



Está interessante... os sensores (pluviómetro, anemómetro) são wireless ou estão conectados por cabo?


Por aqui cai mais um pequeno aguaceiro  e temos 8ºC




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

Céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação visível, com o termómetro a marcar 10 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 16:53)

Z13 disse:


> Está interessante... os sensores (pluviómetro, anemómetro) são wireless ou estão conectados por cabo?
> 
> 
> Por aqui cai mais um pequeno aguaceiro  e temos 8ºC
> ...



Wireless.

Céu nublado, vento nulo e pressão estável.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje esteve um excelente dia, sol com temperaturas amenas.

A noite também foi agradável com uma mínima de *9.0ºC*.

Agora o céu está a ficar mais nublado.





Temperatura nos 12.5ºC e 76% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 18:35)

Céu nublado, chuva fraca mas acumulante e não há ponta de vento.

Actuais 10.9ºC, 81%Hr e 1.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

Actuais 10.7ºC e 81%HR.

----------------------

Vou fazer num caderno as observações diárias da estação, a partir e amanhã, mas a estação não dá extremos diários, mas sim extremos de observação.

Como é que faço?


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

Por cá chove fraco a moderadamente, vento muito fraco(rajada nos 0.7km/h) e pressão a 1006hPa.

Actuais 9.9ºC, 96%HR e 2.2mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Boas, neste momento tenho 7,6ºC, céu nublado e chuvisco. A precipitação acumulada de hoje até ao momento é de 3,6 mm. Mínima de 7,0ºC e máxima de 9,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

Chuva moderada, 9.9ºC, 96%HR e 4.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Pedro disse:


> Actuais 10.7ºC e 81%HR.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...





Tens que fazer um Reset diário... de preferência perto da meia-noite


----------



## dahon (23 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Pedro disse:


> Chuva moderada, 9.9ºC, 96%HR e 4.5mm.



Confirmo neste momento chove com alguma intensidade por Viseu.

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites!

Por aqui foram 2 dias de céu muito nublado,sem pinga de chuva ,com o sol aparecer raramente.

Neste momento cá continua encoberto,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 81% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

Durante a noite, principalmente por volta das 22h, choveu moderado, com uma acumulação de 6.7mm até às 24h, e 1mm depois das 00h.
A mínima de ontem foi de 9.7ºC(observada) e a máxima de 15ºC(registada).

Céu parcialmente nublado, 6.9ºC e 99%HR.

Mínima de 6.4ºC.

-----------------

P.S.(9h)A base está-me a dar uma pressão de 1031hPa.Está certa?


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

Acho que o sensor ainda não está bem protegido, desde o meu último post, a temperatura subiu para os actuais 9.2ºC, e o vento aumentou de velocidade, será disso?, mas vem de NE.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Por aqui muito sol , e *5ºC*

A mínima foi de 4,1ºC...  amanhã é negativa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2010 às 11:01)

Bons dias !

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.8ºC e 73% HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 9,9ºC.

4,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2010 às 16:49)

Dia de sol e temperaturas amenas.

Com uma máxima de *14.0ºC*.

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas, e alguns cumulus, como este...





Temperatura actual: *13ºC*

Mínima de *6.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2010 às 17:19)

Boas tardes!

Poucas nuvens,vento moderado de N/NE.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 61%.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

Só no próximo fds poderei acabar a protecção do sensor, entretanto, ignoro as máximas e temperaturas entre as 11h e as 16h.

Tarde de  céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado(rajada máx a 15.8km/h), e muito sol.

Actuais 12.5ªc e 62%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Não sei com o proteger a estação do sol(criarei um tópico para ajuda), mas ele desapareceu, a temperatura cai para uma ravina...

Actuais 10.6ºC e 71%HR.

-------------------------

edit 18:33: 10ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

Céu nublado, vento fraquíssimo e lua por entre as nuvens.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, mas assim que sopra rajada, ainda que de E, a temperatura sobe.

Actuais 9.3ºC, 80%HR e 1026hPa.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2010 às 20:54)

Céu limpo e 6,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,8ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

Poucas nuvens, mas não deixam a temperatura descer.Vento fraco mas constante de E.

Actuais 9.2ºC e  6%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

Céu limpo, vento nulo.

Actuais 1028hPa, 8.5ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Boas,céu limpo,vento moderado de N.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 72% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Está a arrefecer bem esta noite. Nova mínima com 2,2ºC.


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2010 às 01:56)

Dan disse:


> Está a arrefecer bem esta noite. Nova mínima com 2,2ºC.



A temperatura também estava a cair bem por aqui, até que chegou aos 1,9ºC por volta das 00h e desde aí não se mexeu mais... Deve estar a haver inversão térmica. Mínima de 2,1ºC e máxima de 11,3ºC (máxima do mês).

PS: Afinal é do céu que está nublado.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 3,9ºC.

Manhã de geada com -1,0ºC. 

Após uns dias de ausência, voltou o inverno.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

De facto, devido à muita humidade no ar a formação de geada foi das valentes!

Mínima de *-1,4ºC*



Por agora *4,8ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Z13 disse:


> De facto, devido à muita humidade no ar a formação de geada foi das valentes!
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



  Fotos, please.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

Bom dia

Manhã fresca em Bragança, por agora 3.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Boa dia!

Depois do dia ter começado totalmente limpo, por volta das 9 e 30 a nubulosidade tomou conta do céu e está agora totalmente nublado.

Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Bons dias !

Por aqui voltamos aos dias frios e ventosos.

O céu já estêve muito nublado,neste momento praticamente limpo,vento forte.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 56% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Céu limpo,vento moderado com rajadas.

Actuais 11.0ºC e 1022.0hpa.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade e algum vento...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai em queda, com o sol que tanta gente pedia a desaparecer por hoje.





Temperatura nos *7.6ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *10.4ºC* e uma mínima de *3.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de céu limpo,vento moderado a forte e ,neste momento têm vindo a perder força.

Actuais 6.4ºC e 57% HR.

A máxima foi de 11.2ºC,miníma foi de 5.4ºC,que ainda vai ser mais baixa,mais logo.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 20:08)

Por aqui vou já fazendo 3 medições diárias obrigatórias: 8h, 20h e 22h.

Pela manhã, o céu encobriu, mas pela hora do meio-dia, voltou o sol, mas sempre com muito vento.

Actuais 4.7ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Algumas nuvens e 4,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,0ºC / 8,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Mínima do dia, de 4.4ºC batida à pouco minutos, num período de céu limpo e vento moderado.

Actuais 3.8ºC e 67%HR.

Que giro, já tenho alerta de gelo.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2010 às 20:43)

A Sanábria esta tarde com uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 21:20)

Por aqui, temperatura em queda livre, actual 3.3ºC, pressão também em rapel, agora nos 10185hPa.

Não sei se haverá geada, há pouca humidade: 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 4.6ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

3.4ºC e 69%HR.

Até amanhã!!!


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

Dia de sol, com extremos de *-1,4ºC e 11ºC*


*1,8ºC* neste momento, a descer...


O IM colocou um aviso para neve nesta região....


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2010 às 01:28)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança está 1ºC, vamos ver se ainda arrefece bem esta noite

*Cheguei aos 2000 posts *


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2010 às 02:43)

Aqui tenho 1,5ºC com o vento e alguma nebulosidade a dificultar a descida da temperatura. Mínima de -0,1ºC e máxima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2010 às 07:43)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e 3.5 C.

Durante a noite o vento soprou moderado, mas neste momento sopra fraco.


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2010 às 07:46)

Neva em Loriga!
Flocos fininhos


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 08:29)

Bem, por aqui a noite foi muito fria, apesar da mínima ter sido graças ao vento sempre forte e à nebulosidade, de apenas 2ºC.

Céu nublado por lenticularis, 3.9ºC, rajada de 33km/h, 59%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2010 às 08:36)

Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga.
Já começa a juntar, embora sempre o vento a fazer companhia.
Desta é que eu nao esperava....


----------



## tclor (26 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

amarusp disse:


> Neva em Loriga!
> Flocos fininhos



Os campos já estão brancos. O vento continua muito forte, tal como esteve toda a noite.


----------



## Ronny (26 Jan 2010 às 08:44)

Neva em Lamego com uns farrapos muito milimetricos e com algum vento de oeste..


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

Ronny disse:


> Neva em Lamego com uns farrapos muito milimetricos e com algum vento de oeste..



Nunca mais cá chega, de qualquer modo não chega: 3.9ºC actuais.


----------



## Morakot (26 Jan 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia 
 aqui pela guarda ja nevou alguma coisa 
mas agora so caiem uns siscos

sera que vai continuar a nevar?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 09:01)

Pela Guarda, nevara para aí até às 11h!!!!Boa sorte.

por Viseu Sul, aguaneve moderada, ainda que mais agua que neve.

Actuais 4.1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## lightning bolt (26 Jan 2010 às 09:10)

Bom Dia!

e que rico inicio de dia neva com intensidade moderada por aqui em Seia neve miuto fininha ainda sem acumulação.
por Gouveia tambem acabei de saber que tambem neva.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 09:20)

lightning bolt disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> e que rico inicio de dia neva com intensidade moderada por aqui em Seia neve miuto fininha ainda sem acumulação.
> por Gouveia tambem acabei de saber que tambem neva.



Qual é a temperatura?

Por aqui a aguaneve parou.Sol a brilhar, que só faz é subir a temperatura.


----------



## lightning bolt (26 Jan 2010 às 09:23)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a temperatura?
> 
> Por aqui a aguaneve parou.Sol a brilhar, que só faz é subir a temperatura.



 quando saí de casa estavam 1,5º, agora estou no trabalho...


----------



## CSOF (26 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Por aqui começamos o dia com uma neve muito timida durante meia hora, mas já acabou, e está sol


----------



## godzila (26 Jan 2010 às 09:41)

neva na barragem de santa luzia, pamilhosa da serra vamos ver no que dá isto


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 09:43)

Nuvens a caminhar fortemente rápido de E/S!!!


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 4,3ºC.


0,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Bons dias!

Por aqui um aguaceiro mais forte, arrasta alguns flocos à mistura! Nem estava à espera desta água neve..


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 10:23)

Vento de volta e em força, as nuvens é que não querem nada comigo.

Actuais 12.2km/h de vento médio e rajada de 28.1km/h.


----------



## Xurro (26 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

No trajecto Castelo Branco-Covilhã, na A23, junto ao Túnel da Gardunha, por volta das 8h30m, caía água-neve de forma pronunciada (seguia no carro com uma temperatura a rondar o 1,5ºC). Na descida para o Fundão, a mesma situação já não se verificava.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

No Sarzedo estavam 2 graus às 09:30h e céu muito nublado, mas não dei conta de qualquer queda de neve...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2010 às 12:41)

Boas tardes !

Então,por aqui hoje já fui supreendido pela chuva e muita agua-neve pela manhã até pelas 10h30m .

Neste momento céu limpo,com o malvado do vento forte.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 53% HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Céu com nuvens altas vindas da direção E/SE e nuvens baixas no horizonte ,com a temperatura a subir alguma coisita,vento forte sem rumo certo .

Actuais 12.6ºC e 1019.8hpa.

Temperaturas de ontem 4.4ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

Ceu limpo e temperatura de 6,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

Céu limpo, vento moderado.

Actuais 6.2ºC e 52HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de céu com poucas nuvens,vento cá continua endiabrado e .

Actuais 7.5ºC e 60% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.4ºC / 12.8ºC com 1.0mm.


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Algumas fotos da queda de neve hoje pela manhã em Loriga:

Fotos


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

A temperatura já desceu aos 5.7ºC, mas o vento de leste regressou em força, com rajada de 20km/h, e average de 8km/h.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 49%HR.

A rajada máxima de hoje foi de 33.1k/H só!!!).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2010 às 21:20)

Céu limpo,vento forte.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

Céu limpo, vento moderado.

Actuais 5.6ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Vento forte ecom 5.8ºC.

Vim agora da rua de passear o quatro patas,hoje só foi meio giro,não se pode .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

Xurro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> No trajecto Castelo Branco-Covilhã, na A23, junto ao Túnel da Gardunha, por volta das 8h30m, caía água-neve de forma pronunciada (seguia no carro com uma temperatura a rondar o 1,5ºC). Na descida para o Fundão, a mesma situação já não se verificava.
> 
> Cumprimentos



No trajecto Mangualde-Guarda, na A25, entre 08H15 e 08H45, caía água-neve e depois neve na proximidade da Guarda, flocos intensos e regulares....


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

Estão 5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e durante a noite registei uma mínima de 0ºC, esperando que na próxima consiga chegar a temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, sol , e 3,5ºC.


A mínima esta manhã foi de *-3,8ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

Z13 disse:


> A mínima esta manhã foi de *-3,8ºC*



A vossa mínima foi , esta madrugada,  a mais baixa de toda a Ibéria
( a par da de P,Douradas) 
( obviamente dentro dos registos oficiais)







[/URL][/IMG]

Como nem todos os dias tal sucede, aqui fica o apontamento .


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2010 às 14:00)

O céu está muito nublado do lado da Serra, algo que não estava previsto, será que vem aí alguma surpresa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o ambiente continua perigoso ,continua um vento descumugado de todo .

Céu com algumas nuvens.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 37% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Por Viseu a mínima foi de 2.0ºC, e pela primeira vez desde que tenho dados de vento, a rajada mínima foi mais de 0: 2.9km/h.

Neste momento, céu parcialmente nublado, vento forte, com rajadas que já chateiam, mas eu gosto de vento...

Actuais 6.5ºc, 40%HR e rajada de 22.3km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

Céu com algumas nuvens, depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, o vento é que se tem feito sentir todo o dia, por vezes forte, que tem dado uma sensação de muito frio.

Temperatura actual: *5.7ºC* com 25 km/h de vm do vento, o que dá um wind chill de 1 a 2ºC.

Mínima de *3.5ºC*, _até agora._, o vento não deixou descer mais nem formar geada.
Máxima de *8.6ºC*.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2010 às 19:13)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo, 1,1ºC e vento forte de NNE que foi uma constante todo o dia. Mínima de -3,0ºC e máxima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (27 Jan 2010 às 19:45)

Durante o dia o céu teve periodos de alguma nublusidade, por volta do meio dia cairam alguns flocos de neve.
Temperatura actual: 0,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

Boas noites  !

A tarde foi de muito vento e ,neste momento mais sossegado,com a temperatura a descer bem hoje.

O céu já se apresentou muito nublado ao fim do dia,agora menos nublado com as nuvens a virem de SE.

Actuais 3.8ºC e 56% HR.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Céu limpo e 0,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,6ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Dia de sol, mas frio e ventoso...

Os extremos ficaram em *-3,8ºC  /  7,7ºC*

Neste momento está 1ºC, parece-me que o vento forte ainda não permitiu a inversão térmica...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Por aqui voltou o vento em força ,e céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de SE/E.

Actuais 4.1ºC e 65% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.2ºC / 9.5ºC.

Está na hora de ir a passear o quatro patas,está farto de chorar ao pé de mim,não perdoa ,têm que ser.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Por cá céu limpo e estrelado, vento moderado a forte, temperatura em queda.

Actuais 2.8ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (27 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Meus amigos: Não se pode andar na rua, nesta cidade.

A temperatura ronda os -2 a esta hora, mas a sensação de frio foi absolutamente agreste todo o dia. O vento provoca uma sensação tão desagradável, que para além de parecer que estão cerca de 10 graus negativos, parecem agulhas fininhas a penetrar na pele.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 02:42)

Boa noite

A temperatura esta noite já esteve negativa depois voltou ao terreno possitivo e agora já vai em -0.1ºC penso que estas variações se devem ao vento...


----------



## lightning bolt (28 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Bom Dia

Acordar bem geladinho por aqui -3 mas felizmente sem vento


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

Bom dia!


Por agora temos sol e *-1.0ºC*.


Esta manhã tivemos uma geada que sem ser visualmente espectacular ainda chegou aos *-4,7ºC* ás 8h30, hora a que saí de casa...


----------



## Serrano (28 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 2 graus, com muita geada nas áreas mais abrigadas. No meu posto de observação, registei uma mínima de -1.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

A mínima de hoje foi negativa, mas apenas durante 20min, foi de -0.4ºC, por volta das 7:15, às 7:40já era de -0.1ºC.

Quando saí de casa, eram 8h, o vento era só fraco a moderados, sem grandes rajadas.

Neste momento, estou fora de casa, sem dados, está céu limpo, nuvens muito peuqenas a Sul.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Céu limpo e 3,9ºC.

-3,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 16:54)

Boa tarde

Tive uma mínima de -3ºC e por agora céu limpo e 6.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, por aqui vou registando *8,4ºC*, depois de uma máxima de 11,8ºC


Céu limpo e sol


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

Soube hoje que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança já tem a sua estação meteorológica online!



O link é:        *http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php
*


e depois tem um outro link para informação mais detalhada.

Está muito bom!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Por cá céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2010 às 18:39)

Z13 disse:


> Soube hoje que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança já tem a sua estação meteorológica online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente notícia!  É uma Davis, hoje teve uma mínima de -4,6ºC, contra -3,7ºC na estação do IM. A máxima de 11,1ºC é que na minha opinião foi exageradamente alta e os dados da precipitação são completamente duvidosos, para não dizer impossíveis. Felizmente têm a estação manual em funcionamento, haviam de pôr já agora dados climatológicos dela.

Aqui em minha casa a mínima foi de -3,2ºC e a máxima de 6,9ºC. neste momento tenho 4,7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Fil disse:


> Excelente notícia!  É uma Davis, hoje teve uma mínima de -4,6ºC, contra -3,7ºC na estação do IM. A máxima de 11,1ºC é que na minha opinião foi exageradamente alta e os dados da precipitação são completamente duvidosos, para não dizer impossíveis. Felizmente têm a estação manual em funcionamento, haviam de pôr já agora dados climatológicos dela.
> 
> Aqui em minha casa a mínima foi de -3,2ºC e a máxima de 6,9ºC. neste momento tenho 4,7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.



Por aqui tive extremos de *-4,7ºC e 11,8ºC*

Nesta altura *4,7ºC* a descer... mas ontem estávamos bem mais baixos.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraquíssimo, só mesmo uma brisa leve, mas que ainda ajuda a sentir o frio.

Actuais 4.0ºC(- que ontem a esta hora) e 60%HR.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Z13 disse:


> Soube hoje que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança já tem a sua estação meteorológica online!
> Está muito bom!



 Está realmente muito bom, Z13. Merece uma visita em breve, se deixarem, claro.

 Estação interessante para quando existirem inversões térmicas.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá céu limpo, vento fraquíssimo, só mesmo uma brisa leve, mas que ainda ajuda a sentir o frio.
> 
> Actuais 4.0ºC(- que ontem a esta hora) e 60%HR.



Mais 6minutos e já vai em 3.7ºC, a humidade aumenta também, mas lentamente, mas a temperatura...em queda livre!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Boas Noites!

Hoje depois de passar aquele frio matinal, o resto do dia esteve óptimo, isto porque o vento hoje sossegou e permitiu uma sensação térmica agradável.

Tendo a mínima sido de *2.1ºC* e a máxima de *10.8ºC*.

Por agora o céu está limpo e a temperatura está um pouco mais alta que ontem à mesma hora, mas o vento que hoje sopra mais fraco pode deixar descer mais a temperatura que a noite anterior.

Actual: *6.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Boas noites !

Hoje o dia já não têve nada haver com os ultimos 3 dias,que passaram,vento mais sossegado,com ambiente mais agradavél .

O dia foi de céu limpo todo o dia ,ainda continua.

Actuais 7.7ºC e 32% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.3ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Z13 disse:


> Soube hoje que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança já tem a sua estação meteorológica online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É uma vergonha eu que sou aluno da ESA ainda não sabia desta bela noticia

Por agora registo 3.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Por cá céu limpo, não há vento, temperatura em descida agora mais leve,e humidade em aumento moderado.

Actuais 3.0ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui tive extremos de *-4,7ºC e 11,8ºC*
> 
> Nesta altura *4,7ºC* a descer... mas ontem estávamos bem mais baixos.



Eu acho essas máximas muito altas, na estação do IM que está à mesma altitude a máxima foi de 8,9ºC. Quando vier um dia nublado de certeza que as diferenças vão diminuir.

Neste momento 2,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Céu limpo,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Z13 disse:


> Soube hoje que o Instituto Politécnico de Bragança já tem a sua estação meteorológica online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito interessante 

........................................

Céu limpo e 0,1ºC


Extremos de hoje:

-3,4ºC / 8,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

Por cá hoje houve gedada, bem significativa, com mínima de -0.3ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Começa a chover em Bragança.
8.2º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2010 às 12:33)

Bons dias!

O dia por aqui nasceu de céu limpo,vento fraco.

Neste momento já vão aparecendo muitas nuvens,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.6ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2010 às 12:45)

7,5º com precipitação visível na Serra de Nogueira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

O vento já vai com algumas rajadas,céu com poucas nuvens,muitas dissipadas .

Actuais 12.4ºC e 53% HR e 1012.2hpa a descer.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2010 às 14:02)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, mas com muitas nuvens do lado da Serra, registando-se uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade, depois de uma noite em que o termómetro baixou até aos 2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Boas Tardes! 

Hoje volta a ventania e a sensação de frio.Está mesmo desagradável.

Temp. *10.5ºC*
Vento: 23.5 km/h
HR: 71%


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2010 às 20:54)

Boas, neste momento tenho 4,4ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de WSW. Mínima de -1,0ºC, máxima de 8,6ºC e 0,5 mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens com vento moderado.

Agora céu limpo,em noite de luar ,vento moderado.

Actuais 7.4ºC e 71% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.2ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite

*5ºC *por agora. Durante o dia cairam pequenos aguaceiros dispersos.


As extremas de temperatura ficaram entre os *-3,0ºC* da madrugada e os *+9,5ºC* da tarde.


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

Céu ainda com algumas nuvens e agora o vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura: *7.5ºC*

Mín. *2.5ºC* e Máx. *10.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Bons dias !

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.1ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 11:01)

Vou tentar dar um geito melhor ao sensor, ainda hoje, são 11h e dá 10.4ºC...

Mínima de 1.7ºC(ontem foi de -1.1ºC)


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2010 às 12:05)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu já esteve limpo, agora já apresenta muitas nuvens, mas o sol ainda vai espreitando. O vento sopra fraco, tornando o dia bem agradavel para a época.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Estive cá e esqueci-me de referir que ontem desde as 15h até às20h, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos a a moderados, depois foi céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Cuidado com este sol na cabeçinha ,sabe bem mas é perigoso,é bom para as contipações.

Céu limpo,vento fraco,ambiente agradavél lá fora,vim agora do quintal a tirar mais uma peça de roupa .

Actuais 12.2ºC e 56% HR.


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Olá!


Aqui por Bragança, estão actualmente *6,8ºC*, e um céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando.


A mínima esta manhã foi de *2,9ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

Céu nublado, vento fraco.

Actuais 11.1ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 15:52)

Neste momento vou com uns altitos 11ºC, 62%HR e 1012hPa em queda.

Tempo secante hoje: nem chove nem deixa chover, não faz sol, não está nevoeiro, nem vento, resumindo, não há nada hoje...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

Por cá está céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 8.1º e 62%HR.Pressão a 1013hpa.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança sigo com 6ºC, tive 2.5ºC de mínima hoje e 9.0ºC de Máxima


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

Pelas redondezas sul de Viseu, vou com o céu completamente cerrado de nuvens, bem densas e negras a Oeste e Sudoeste, bem sobre o Caramulo, vento médio de 2.2km/h nos últimos 2minutos.

Actuais 7.5ºc e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Período de menor nebulosidade, vento fraco, que ajudam à descida da temperatura.

Actuais 6.6ºC  e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Por cá céu pouco nublado, vento nulo.

Actuais 4.8ºc e apenas 83%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Céu ainda com algumas nuvens, mas com boas abertas.

Actuais: *7.4ºC* e *88%*.

Temperaturas hoje: *2.5ºC* / *11.0ºC*.


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Aqui tenho neste momento 4,2ºC e céu algo nublado com vento fraco a moderado de SW. Mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 8,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Boas noites!

O dia foi de céu limpo que ainda continua,hoje a neblusidade de nuvens baixas ficaram-se mais para o interior a W/SW.vento moderado.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 80% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.3ºC / 13.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

Temp.  actual: *4,6ºC*


Extremos de hoje entre os *2,9ºC* de mínima e os *10,2ºC* de máxima



_________________


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Boa noite! 

Cá estamos todos, no 4º encontro MeteoPT, nas Penhas da Saúde, a desfrutar das magníficas temperaturas negativas e persistentes!

Actualmente seguimos com -3,2ºC, e humidade nos 81%.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *-3,7ºC*, e a máxima de *2,3ºC* (com ligeira inflacção).

---

Uma foto desta tarde, da estação meteorológica da Torre, pertencente às Estradas de Portugal.







Um abraço de todos!


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Cá estamos todos, no 4º encontro MeteoPT, nas Penhas da Saúde, a desfrutar das magníficas temperaturas negativas e persistentes!
> 
> ...






Fantástica!!!  Deve estar aí um windchill......


Divirtam-se!



__________________


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Cá estamos todos, no 4º encontro MeteoPT, nas Penhas da Saúde, a desfrutar das magníficas temperaturas negativas e persistentes!
> 
> ...




Fantástica foto!  Divirtam-se


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

*E neva!* Acreditem que nos estamos a divertir bastante!

Temperatura nos *-3,2ºC*.


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Gilmet disse:


> *E neva!* Acreditem que nos estamos a divertir bastante!
> 
> Temperatura nos *-3,2ºC*.



Fixeeeeee
divirtam-se, rapazes

só uma coisa, a que altitude está a estação da torre?está mesmo na torre ao pé da "bola"?


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Uma foto desta tarde, da estação meteorológica da Torre, pertencente às Estradas de Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente  Divirtam-se ...

Um abraço.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2010 às 01:04)

stormy disse:


> (...) a que altitude está a estação da torre?está mesmo na torre ao pé da "bola"?



A estação encontra-se no recinto da "Torre", bem perto dos 1993m.

---

Continuam a caír alguns flocos dispersos com *-3,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

Gilmet disse:


> Uma foto desta tarde, da estação meteorológica da Torre, pertencente às Estradas de Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Txii! Está num estado bonito está! 
E bonito está o tempo também! Tiveram sorte!

Ficamos à espera de mais fotografias!

Um grande abraço para todos!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 08:31)

Gostava de ter podido ir...

Boas fotos, e boa sorte.Divirtam-se por mim!!!

-----------------

Não na serra, mas aqui em Viseu vou com 4.9ºC, mínima de 4.0ºC, 99(100)%HR e 1011hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 10:14)

Céu muito nublado, neblina, vento fraco.

Actuais 6.3ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Neblina, sol a tentar espreitar.

Actuais 8.1ºC(sensor meio ao sol) e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Bons dias!

Hoje as nuvens já se chegaram mais para a frente ,ontem passaram o dia ao largo.

Portanto;muitas nuvens com algumas abertas,para dar lugar ao sol ,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.3ºC com 68% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2010 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!

A pouca neve que ontem caiu, aqui nas Penhas da Saúde, já derreteu.

A temperatura mínima foi de *-3,5ºC*. De momento estão 2,2ºC, tendo a máxima sido de *3,1ºC*.

O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2010 às 17:31)

Boas tardes!

A tarde com momentos de céu mais nublado e muitas abertas,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 70% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 18:51)

Boas.

Por cá a tarde foi de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiors fracos a moderados e esporádicos.

Actuais 7.2ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Bela foto gelada Gil

Aqui por Bragança mais um dia sem nada de relevante em termos meteorologicos, por agora *5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Desde as 20h que a temperatura cai velozmente, fui jantar eram 19:50h e estavam 7.2ºC, neste momento já vai em 6.1ºC. a Pressão vai em 1014hPa a subir e o vento está com uma* rajada* de 0.5km/h.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Dia de céu nublado, com algumas abertas, e uns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos...


Extremos de 9,5ºC de máxima e 3,7ºC de mínima, que ainda deve ser batida antes das 24h.


Temperatura actual de *4,2ºC* a descer




__________________


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

De volta a casa depois do encontro 

Serra da Estrela, ontem com muito sol.




Hoje de manhã já com nevoeiro.



.....................

Extremos de hoje aqui em casa:

3,4ºC / 8,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

Por cá está céu limpo e vento presente apesar de fraco, que vão ajudando à descida da temperatura, que ainda vai bater a mínima da madrugada, de *4.0ºC*...

Actuais 5.2ºC e 86%HR.

---------------
Boas fotos, Dan, mas talvez seja melhor colocar as fotos que todos os membros tiraram num tópico...


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

Dan disse:


> De volta a casa depois do encontro
> 
> Serra da Estrela, ontem com muito sol.



Brutal!!

Além do frio, nota-se que o vento tem sido impiedoso por lá!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.3ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

Belas fotos pessoal  sem dúvida que apanharam um ambiente gélido e cheio de neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

Este mês terminou com um dia em que o céu esteve muito nublado, mas que se tornou limpo à noite.

Temperaturas: 5.6ºC/10.2ºC.


----------

